# Beautiful sunsets



## Pitbullo (Jul 19, 2012)

A few sunsets from last year. 
Please add more!


----------



## blaydese (Jul 19, 2012)

First one, is awesome! 
Second one the gamma needs to come down a bit IMO.
Third one is good, but ... did you modify it at all, is it really that pink?

Peace! 8)


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you for a quick reply! 
The last picture is very purple, I agree. It is an old picture, taken in jpeg for some reason. I do have other pictures from the same place, approx. at the same time (last year), and they were just as purple. A bit more contrasty though. I do agree with you though, it is perhaps a tad too purple. 
It often gets quite foggy out there, and that gives the sunsets a very intense color. 


Here is a more recent picture from the same place, taken june this year. All I have done is to add some clarity, a bit of NR, and some sharpness. No Color correction, and this is pretty much similar to what it looked like in real life.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 19, 2012)

Heres one.


----------



## bjd (Jul 19, 2012)

Slightly HDR-ated!


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 19, 2012)

Fire and Water by Kernuak, on Flickr



Picnic Table Sunset Portrait by Kernuak, on Flickr



Sunset over Bridgwater Quay by Kernuak, on Flickr



Kilve Pill under a Mackerel Sky by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Jul 20, 2012)

Another HDR one. A terrible lightning storm was going on behind me when I took this one,
so that I didn't dare get out of the car and took this out of the driver's side window.

5D MK3 EF16-35 at 16mm, F6.7, ISO100, 1/250 - 1/30 sec, 7 Bracketed shots, processed with EasyHDR.


----------



## blaydese (Jul 23, 2012)

Pitbullo said:


> Thank you for a quick reply!
> The last picture is very purple, I agree. It is an old picture, taken in jpeg for some reason. I do have other pictures from the same place, approx. at the same time (last year), and they were just as purple. A bit more contrasty though. I do agree with you though, it is perhaps a tad too purple.
> It often gets quite foggy out there, and that gives the sunsets a very intense color.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's a lot better. Thanks for share.

Peace! 8)


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Aug 1, 2012)

Two images taken on Maui last September, wish i would have had my 5D back then!
I might just need to make another trip, i guess.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 3, 2012)

Very beautiful shots.


----------



## StephenC (Aug 6, 2012)

My efforts, not quite up to the quality of some of the earlier posts.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 6, 2012)

.
Barnegat Light, NJ. August 2011


----------



## stanleykozak (Aug 6, 2012)

Here are some from me... Mostly around Sydney...


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 6, 2012)

Stanley

Gorgeous shots. Really like the brilliant colors. How did you shoot those? Thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 6, 2012)

Some great stuff in this thread. Sorry for probably going overboard with included shots...

Outer Banks:



Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr

---



IMG_0512 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



IMG_0457 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr

Green Flash from Kuaui



Green Flash over the Pacific by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## stanleykozak (Aug 6, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Stanley
> 
> Gorgeous shots. Really like the brilliant colors. How did you shoot those? Thanks for sharing. 8)



Thank you! Most of the time, all I end up doing is increasing contrast and saturation with the help of Capture One for Raw editing and then in Photoshop I use Nik Software mostly again for contrast / saturation. I stay away from replacing colour etc - basically I just intensify the scene 

Sometimes I also exposure blend (+/- 1-2 stops) if required to control the shadows and highlights.

Here is the rest of my portfolio - http://www.flickr.com/photos/stanleykozak/


----------



## zedarean (Aug 6, 2012)

Great shots in here, but it's hard to go wrong with sunsets 

Here's a recent one of mine. Yeah, I know how a lot of people feel about hdr...


----------



## zedarean (Aug 6, 2012)

stanleykozak said:


> Thank you! Most of the time, all I end up doing is increasing contrast and saturation with the help of Capture One for Raw editing and then in Photoshop I use Nik Software mostly again for contrast / saturation. I stay away from replacing colour etc - basically I just intensify the scene
> 
> Sometimes I also exposure blend (+/- 1-2 stops) if required to control the shadows and highlights.
> 
> Here is the rest of my portfolio - http://www.flickr.com/photos/stanleykozak/



Wow, awesome portfolio!


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## marekjoz (Aug 6, 2012)

Croatia by marekjoz, on Flickr

40D, 28-135


----------



## Jotho (Aug 6, 2012)

At the beach in Cambodia.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 7, 2012)

My initial attempts at shooting sunsets with my first dSLR (Canon XSi and EF-S 18-55 kit lens). Dec 2008 Waikiki beach.


----------



## tvde (Aug 7, 2012)

A white balance experiment


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 10, 2012)

Watchet Summer Sunset by Kernuak, on Flickr



Orange Dusk at Watchet by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## Aglet (Aug 27, 2012)

Single shot HDR from Nikon D800 taken at Lesser Slave Lake, Alberta, Canada. Summer 2012.
Original jpg from camera is below.

A few more as well from awesome post-storm sunset.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 27, 2012)

@Aglet - from what? ;D I mean the first "from"

Black and red photo ( almost ) - I can't dig out so beautiful colors as you guys do 




Sunset on the beach by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## myone (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are a couple from me...


----------



## Aglet (Aug 27, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> @Aglet - from what? ;D I mean the first "from"



Haha! ;D
That's the beauty of using a system with super low noise; take one shot exposed to not clip the highlight areas and bring the rest back in post for an HDR effect without having to try bracket a physically changing scene. 

I can't do this kind of shot with my Canon gear without running into serious noise problems in the darker areas. My 7D and 5D2 are terrible at this kind of work. 5D3 isn't much better than 5D2 from my limited testing. Hopefully a few FF body from Canon with improve this.

In fact, I can continue to push the exposure curve in that first shot to the point that the beach in the lower right corner is up to midtones will full detail and only a bit of chroma noise than can be processed out. An impressive imaging machine, that's why I bought one and that's whey my Canon gear gets used less.


----------



## nightbreath (Aug 27, 2012)

Aglet said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > @Aglet - from what? ;D I mean the first "from"
> ...


You'd be surprised to hear that others see a lot of room in workflow with current gear. Don't let your tools limit yourself


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 27, 2012)

Aglet said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > @Aglet - from what? ;D I mean the first "from"
> ...


I didn't have problems with noise in my shots, they were with a 5D MkIII, no problems with a MkII either. That's what grad filters are for.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 28, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I didn't have problems with noise in my shots, they were with a 5D MkIII, no problems with a MkII either. That's what grad filters are for.



I like the shots you posted, which look like NDgrad at capture?..

When possible I'd rather apply ND grad in post. The first sunset shot I posted used 2 mild ones applied in LR3 + fill light and +EV.

The other 2 shots have NO filters, capture or post, just color and contrast. I was shooting fast, got about a dozen wicked images in about 2 minutes, various orientations, while also hand-holding my 60D which I used for about 50 shots over a longer period. I can't wing an ND grad that fast if I wanted to. The 60D's shots all look great too, no need to push any shadows all the time.

That first shot tho - I know no way in hades my 5D2 could do that. It's too noisy. Push 2 EV with it and it's already showing plaid shadows.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks. Yep, they were with two 3 stop grads (some were probably less).


----------



## Sameer Thawani (Oct 5, 2012)

Pitbullo, - love love love your first shot!


----------



## Sad_Dave (Oct 25, 2012)

Unbelievable but this picture was taken in november 2011


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's a nice one from last month using the 5D Mark III and the 50mm f/1.4.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7978603899/#


----------



## killswitch (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's a couple of shots from me, taken with the 60D and Tokina 11-16mm




As We Go Down by Dhanad Islam, on Flickr




Bindu by Dhanad Islam, on Flickr


----------



## crash (Oct 25, 2012)

A shot from my summer vacation - a place called Sunset Island.


----------



## deafmtbiker (Oct 25, 2012)

Sunset at Brasstown Bald in North Georgia


----------



## blonigan16 (Oct 25, 2012)

I took this one on a drive back to Zürich from a weekend up in the alps. The lake is the Vierwaldstättersee.
The second one I took just a few minutes away from my house


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 25, 2012)

Sunset over the Baltic Sea by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Oct 25, 2012)

Aglet said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > @Aglet - from what? ;D I mean the first "from"
> ...


+1. I am less than impressed with the noise on my 5DIII. I find the 22mpx enough for me, but expected far better low noise performance. Using Topaz denoise doesn't help much either. OTOH the problem is probably behind the Camera.
Cheers


----------



## fr8oc (Oct 25, 2012)

Laguna Beach, CA

1DX | 17-40L f4.0


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Oct 26, 2012)

Halifax Bridge NS Canada, with 7D and 70-200 IS II


----------



## CanonGirl (Oct 26, 2012)

Taken along Hwy 78, west of the Salton Sea, CA using a Canon 5D Mark III, with only very slight brightness & contrast adjustments made in Lightroom.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Photo # 1 is Beautiful Kernuak! Great image! Congrats! 



Kernuak said:


> Fire and Water by Kernuak, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Excellent Series Stanley! Really Fantastic! 8)



serendipidy said:


> Stanley
> 
> Gorgeous shots. Really like the brilliant colors. How did you shoot those? Thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't care what anyone thinks about HDR, that's absolutely beautiful Zed!




zedarean said:


> Great shots in here, but it's hard to go wrong with sunsets
> 
> Here's a recent one of mine. Yeah, I know how a lot of people feel about hdr...


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Fire in the Sky! It was really amazing to be standing there when that happened!
Red Rock Caynon, Nevada 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Till the Cows Come Home... :


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Last Call... Sandhill Cranes heading to roost...


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Third Star to the Right, Straight through till Morning... Fly...


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Coyote Blues!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mount Dora, FL


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Oct 26, 2012)

The Charles River, Boston. 
70-200mm f/2.8 IS II, 5DMKIII


----------



## paulrobinson87 (Oct 26, 2012)

from cape town this past summer. 5dIII 16-35


----------



## madmailman (Oct 26, 2012)

Northern Ireland.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 26, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> Photo # 1 is Beautiful Kernuak! Great image! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Krob. If I remember rightly, I took that with the 40D and 17-40.


----------



## sach100 (Oct 26, 2012)

Corfu, Greece


----------



## jsexton (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunset in Minnesota


----------



## madmailman (Oct 26, 2012)

More of Northern Ireland.


----------



## bjd (Oct 28, 2012)

bjd said:


> +1. I am less than impressed with the noise on my 5DIII. I find the 22mpx enough for me, but expected far better low noise performance. Using Topaz denoise doesn't help much either. OTOH the problem is probably behind the Camera.
> Cheers



Here is an example 1/4000s, 400mm F5.6 ISO4000, its easy to see in the two squares. Now thats
at ISO4000, so obviously at anything higher its worse. In this case when I tried Topaz denoise
(the example here is the BEFORE state) it worked pretty well.

So, is this too much noise? And its not in the darkest parts

CHeers


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't remember where I took these. It was a random beach between San Diego and Orange County.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 29, 2012)

IMG_8562 by tom_scott88, on Flickr

Last week in Stuttgart


----------



## shutterwideshut (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maniniyut/6083770583/#


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2012)

bjd said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > +1. I am less than impressed with the noise on my 5DIII. I find the 22mpx enough for me, but expected far better low noise performance. Using Topaz denoise doesn't help much either. OTOH the problem is probably behind the Camera.
> ...


Those settings don't make any sense to me... and why is the bird & his wing not frozen at 1/4000? And not in focus at f/5.6 with a focal length of 400mm? 

I may be wrong, but shooting this at 1/1600th, f/3/2 since it's 400mm focal length, and iso 100 - 400 depending on time of day, seems like could be a quick and easy solution to take care of all your noise problems, to me anyway... At ISO 4000, you're just asking for issues IMHO... No offense intended...


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2012)

shutterwideshut said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maniniyut/6083770583/#


Great Silhouette!! Very nice!


----------



## Pitspics (Nov 30, 2012)

hi,
first photo from me 4u.... Canon 40D 
cu

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pitspics/8231553853#


----------



## tron (Nov 30, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...


I like both sharpness and ...noise (It does not seem bad for ISO4000, but that's me). However, is this a screen capture at 100% from DPP? DPP uses the jpg file for high quality view as far as I have found so actually the noise is higher in raw.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 30, 2012)

This was with my 50d and 15-85 at iso200 at f8 and 1/8000. I love my mkiii but sometimes miss the old guy.....


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 30, 2012)

Here are two.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 30, 2012)

JPAZ said:


> This was with my 50d and 15-85 at iso200 at f8 and 1/8000. I love my mkiii but sometimes miss the old guy.....



jpaz nice use of the rule of thirds


----------



## shutterwideshut (Nov 30, 2012)

Urban Sunset, Singapore




Urban Sunset by [shutterwideshut], on Flickr

A fiery sunset over South China Sea




A fiery sunset over South China Sea
 by [shutterwideshut], on Flickr


----------



## tikk (Nov 30, 2012)

from powershot a590 is. My camera has maximum of three working iso-s. ISO80,100,200. 8) ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

shutterwideshut said:


> Urban Sunset, Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that first image. Very dramatic, elicits an emotion and tells a story... Nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

tron said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...


Actually, I totally agree with you about the noise... looking at it at normal sizes, the noise won't even be an issue. The image doesn't seem sharp to me at all though.. perhaps it was handheld I suppose...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

jsexton said:


> Sunset in Minnesota


Makes Minnesota look very appealing! Nice job... My only other comment would be regarding more of a rule of thirds composition. Otherwise, it's an absolutely beautiful image!


----------



## iraikov (Dec 14, 2012)

A beautiful sunset in Okinawa.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

iraikov said:


> A beautiful sunset in Okinawa.


cool!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 11, 2013)

New Years Eve 2012 sunset at Encinatas, CA.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



Lightroom 4 deals with the 5Dmk3 noise the best IMO


----------



## Sashi (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope not to offend but this was a sunrise


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2013)

Sunset in Goa (India)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2013)

Sunset in Barwa Village Doha (Qatar)


----------



## Jean (Jan 11, 2013)

Love to see so many nice photos.
Here is one of my village...


----------



## Gary D (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a couple from Bali this summer.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jan 11, 2013)

Some of my recent and not so recent sunset images:

*Edge of the Day * 
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter 



Edge of the Day  by [shutterwideshut], on Flickr

*Silhouettes of Subic Bay*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ı Lee 0.6 Soft ND Grad Filter 



Silhouettes of Subic Bay  by [shutterwideshut], on Flickr

*Another day ends*
Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EFS10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM ı Lee Big Stopper ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter 



Another day ends  by [shutterwideshut], on Flickr

*Boracay Sunset*
Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM 



Boracay Sunset  by [shutterwideshut], on Flickr


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 11, 2013)

IMG_6542 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 11, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Some of my recent and not so recent sunset images:
> 
> *Boracay Sunset*
> Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM
> ...



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Shawn L (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a panorama made from several 70 mm shots (70-200 mm II L, 1/200 sec, ISO-125, f/2.8)

Shawn L.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's one from earlier this week. Canon 5D3 with EF 28mm f/1.8.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel_long/8365125195/#


----------



## lundstrom.emil (Jan 11, 2013)

Evening sky in Sopot, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr




Skogskyrkogården, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 11, 2013)

The Sea Was Angry by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## strykapose (Jan 11, 2013)

Packt Like Sardines by Strykapose, on Flickr
5D3, TS-E24mm f/3.5L II, 6 sec f/4.5 ISO 100


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 11, 2013)

strykapose said:


> Packt Like Sardines by Strykapose, on Flickr
> 5D3, TS-E24mm f/3.5L II, 6 sec f/4.5 ISO 100



That's gotta be HDR. Very pretty though.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sunset behind a Feeding Spotted Hyena, Okavango Delta Botswana 2011, 5DMK3, 70-200 f/2.8 L IS V2 Lens, shot at f/2.8 & 1/400th.


----------



## christianronnel (Jan 12, 2013)

Very beautiful images on this thread.

Here's one of mine from last summer.



Gold Weaving by Christian Ronnel, on Flickr


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 12, 2013)

Only a few days in the winter months allow the setting sun to shine through the door at Pfeiffer Beach... then it is swarmed by photographers.



The Door at Pfeiffer Beach... Big Sur, Ca. by David KM, on Flickr



Santa Cruz Boardwalk Panorama by David KM, on Flickr



SS Palo Alto, The Cement Ship... by David KM, on Flickr


----------



## PixelReaper (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey everyone! Great captures. +1 to all who posted so far. These images are my first ever posted to CR! hope you enjoy.


----------



## nightsky87 (Jan 12, 2013)

Great shots everyone! Going for a change of pace, here's one taken from the city (Manila, Philippines).


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow... lots of truly beautiful images of sunsets here... thanks for sharing all!

Here is my contribution of 2 images taken a few days ago, in Adelaide, South Australia. It's lovely SUMMER here!

Paul


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Jan 15, 2013)

These don't have a sun directly in the shot, but I thought they went with the general theme.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 15, 2013)

REX_3567_8_9_tonemapped3 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_3045_6_7_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_4053_4_5_tonemapped22 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Gary D (Jan 15, 2013)

The elusive Green Flash! Sunset on New Year's Eve last month. Zoomed in a little, but otherwise just as it came out of the camera. 7D with 70-200mm F/4 L.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 20, 2013)

OK, I'll come clean - these are actually sun rises. By the time the sun sets I'm normally fast asleep


----------



## FunPhotons (Jan 20, 2013)

Taken outside my doorstep a few days ago


----------



## thedman (Jan 23, 2013)

Sunset over Cincinnati, Ohio, 1/20/13.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 28, 2013)

Snapped this as I was walking the dog yesterday.

Particularly pleased with the way the chip handled the tonal gradient in the sky with no banding, and maintain detail in the snowy foreground despite shooting directly into the sun.

Not bad for a "DR challenged" Canon ;D


----------



## lion rock (Jan 28, 2013)

One taken in Bhutan.
It was the evening of the grand opening of a brand new temple. Fantastic omen!
40D, 70-200/2.8II @ 200mm handheld.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> By the time the sun sets I'm normally fast asleep


Hmmm? It's the other way round for me! :


----------



## eLroberto (Jan 28, 2013)

I just love this thread. So much great work here!
I shot this one in Grebastica, Croatia from dusk till into the night. Is a compilation of 72 pictures, I think.

Kind regards, eL.


----------



## Takuma (Jan 28, 2013)

Great photos, let me add one, too:


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Out for a Stroll


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jan 28, 2013)

*Chasing the Golden Light*
Subic Bay, Philippines
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ı Lee 0.9 Soft ND Grad Filter ı Lee 1.2 ND Filter 




Chasing the Golden Light by [shutterwideshut] on Flickr


----------



## koolman (Jan 29, 2013)

NO PP


----------



## sunyeh (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## strykapose (Jan 30, 2013)

OrangeGlo NYC Skyline HDR by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Jan 30, 2013)

Not exactly sun set... but felt like it


----------



## Badmajick (Jan 30, 2013)

Yosemite Valley (does this count? the sun had just gone below the horizon to my back!)


----------



## bakker (Jan 30, 2013)

This evening's sunset: 




4/100 by sjoukebakker, on Flickr


----------



## Eneade (Jan 30, 2013)

In january of last year, some golden light over my city :




sunset over Chambéry par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## Txema (Jan 30, 2013)

Istambul view with the silhouette of Sultan Hamet Mosque.


----------



## ncsa (Feb 1, 2013)

85mm with CPL



Dusk by ncsabkk, on Flickr


----------



## hrollier (Feb 3, 2013)

Sunset over the lake of Geneva, Switzerland.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 7, 2013)

Samyang 14mm


----------



## Stig (Feb 8, 2013)

Sunset over a confluence and a sunset over a city from behind a car 
(first one 6D and 24-105, the two with the car 350D and 50 f1,8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

ncsa said:


> 85mm with CPL
> 
> 
> 
> Dusk by ncsabkk, on Flickr


Love the range of colors


----------



## TeenTog (Mar 13, 2013)

From a recent vacation to Glen Arbor, Mi.


----------



## Matthew19 (Mar 13, 2013)

My wife and I in costa Rica this January.


----------



## Stig (Mar 13, 2013)

Matthew19 said:


> My wife and I in costa Rica this January.



interesting and very nice... a bit different than the usual sunset


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Mar 13, 2013)

The sun sets behind Ailsa Craig on the firth of Clyde, Turnberry lighthouse in foreground.
7D + 100 f2


----------



## nWmR12 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wintery Sunset by NoahWmR12, on Flickr
Slightly different take on a sunset...



Frozen Sun by NoahWmR12, on Flickr




Iowa's Sol by NoahWmR12, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 13, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The sun sets behind Ailsa Craig on the firth of Clyde, Turnberry lighthouse in foreground.
> 7D + 100 f2



Really like this: got a real 'West coast of Scotland' feel. Exposure balance spot on, HDR would have ruined it IMO.


----------



## Stig (Mar 13, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The sun sets behind Ailsa Craig on the firth of Clyde, Turnberry lighthouse in foreground.
> 7D + 100 f2


I like the composition, it reminded me that too often when i take picture of this kind, I come home and find out that there is some annoyance like that in this case for example, the sea horizon would touch the lower part of the lighthouse, or the top of the hill on the right would just touch the horizontal line of clouds, etc... and then I can not not see it... and I havent noticed this kinda thing on your picture


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 14, 2013)

7D + 10-22




I N F L I G H T by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr


----------



## kkelis (Mar 14, 2013)

Taken with Canon 600D and 17-55 f2.8





http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66512825






http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73474482


----------



## Gary D (Mar 14, 2013)

Great pictures! Here's a few more...one is technically a sunrise so I hope it still counts! :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2013)

Jan Jasinski said:


> 7D + 10-22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice colors


----------



## Gary D (Mar 14, 2013)

A couple more - light from sunset can make for some interesting reflections...


----------



## 1nsanity (Mar 14, 2013)

Wharareki Beach, Farewell Spit, New Zealand.


----------



## rpt (Mar 14, 2013)

kkelis said:


> Taken with Canon 600D and 17-55 f2.8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! There is a story in this picture...


----------



## rpt (Mar 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Jan Jasinski said:
> 
> 
> > 7D + 10-22
> ...


I really like the reds. [NO PUN INTENDED!]


----------



## TheBadger (Mar 14, 2013)

Matthew19 said:


> My wife and I in costa Rica this January.



Beautiful shot! Costa Rica is a nice place to visit.


----------



## chops411 (Mar 14, 2013)

Vieques Puerto Rico 2008


----------



## K-amps (Mar 14, 2013)

ncsa said:


> 85mm with CPL
> 
> 
> 
> Dusk by ncsabkk, on Flickr



Wow!


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 15, 2013)

Santa Monica, CA
1Ds III with 17-40


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 21, 2013)

My first sunset on film, Mamiya RB67 Pro-S 180mm -C lens, first roll of Porta 160 I've ever shot. Medium scan from Samy's Camera in LA. I really need to buy a good quality film scanner, avoid paying $10+ per roll to scan...


----------



## degies (Mar 21, 2013)

Nelson New Zealand


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

K-amps said:


> ncsa said:
> 
> 
> > 85mm with CPL
> ...


Very nice image!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Badmajick said:


> Yosemite Valley (does this count? the sun had just gone below the horizon to my back!)


Sun or no sun, it's beautiful!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The sun sets behind Ailsa Craig on the firth of Clyde, Turnberry lighthouse in foreground.
> 7D + 100 f2


Aye, and a fine image it is Paul!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

thedman said:


> Sunset over Cincinnati, Ohio, 1/20/13.


Wow, that's cool!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

LOLID said:


> Grand Canyon & Kauai sunsets


Love the Grand Canyon image! Excellent. I have some images from that same spot, unfortunately, the crew I was with, last time I was there decided we had to pull out by noon! Man, I couldn't believe it! I was on the rim from 5:30 am till noon, last one to board the RV! Got some sunrises, sadly no sunsets... next time out will be different!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saint Simon's Island, GA


----------



## Deva (Jun 4, 2013)

A few contrasting sunsets...


----------



## DianeK (Jun 5, 2013)

Serengeti July 2011


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2013)

DianeK said:


> Serengeti June 2011



Simply beautiful. 8)


----------



## DianeK (Jun 5, 2013)

Click said:


> DianeK said:
> 
> 
> > Serengeti June 2011
> ...



Thank you! I always refer to this as the "PBS Nature" shot ;D
Note, I had to amend the date - was actually there in July


----------



## NRE (Jun 5, 2013)

Siesta Key


----------



## NRE (Jun 5, 2013)

Panama City Beach


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's a collection of sunsets I've shot, all taken at the same spot (Signal Hill in Long Beach,CA) but different times, focal lengths, cameras, etc.


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 5, 2013)

And one more


----------



## eml58 (Jun 5, 2013)

DianeK said:


> Serengeti July 2011



Great shot, Beautiful place, and, you had Clouds on the Serengeti in July, wonderful.


----------



## Matthew19 (Jun 5, 2013)

Costa Rica


----------



## eLroberto (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow Matthew, those are great!


----------



## brought1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys...great pictures everyone. Here's one that I took between Vancouver, WA and Portland, OR on a place called Hayden Island. 

I hope you enjoy.

Josh


----------



## K3nt (Jun 5, 2013)

One from me taken during this quite long and cold winter we had.




Sunset #4 @ Porkkalanniemi, Finland by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## ecka (Jun 5, 2013)

Jun 2 IMG_0473-IMG_0474 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## RJB (Jun 5, 2013)

Lake Tanganyika, Tanzania, DR Congo in the distance... 5D3, 16-35mm


----------



## candyman (Jun 5, 2013)

Matthew19 said:


> Costa Rica


Great sunset photos! Especially the first one.


----------



## ecka (Jun 5, 2013)

dilbert said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Jun 2 IMG_0473-IMG_0474 by ecka84, on Flickr
> ...



Why? To me it looks more natural than the original image. I can't speak for the rest of the population, but I can see much more than my camera (in term of dynamic range) and it is not my fault . There are shadows, but they are not black, because this is how I saw it.


----------



## LarryC (Jun 5, 2013)

So many amazing images. This one is a view from my house, about 35 miles from the city.




Los Angeles Sunset No. 3 by Larry Couture, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2013)

I love the shape of the sun in your picture. 8) Awesome!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 5, 2013)

Memorial day, South beach, Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## jwilbern (Jun 5, 2013)

The Sea Was Angry by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Jun 8, 2013)

F I E R C E by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




C O L O R S by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




R E F L E C T I O N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




R A I N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




F O R M A T I O N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




W A L K W A Y by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr


----------



## dcm (Jun 8, 2013)

sunrise on Oahu


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2013)

dcm said:


> sunrise on Oahu



Very nice. 8) ...and welcome to cr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 8, 2013)

Matthew19 said:


> Costa Rica


Picture Perfect!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 9, 2013)

REX_6518_19_20_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_3567_8_9_tonemapped3 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Matthew19 said:
> 
> 
> > Costa Rica
> ...



+1 8) Nicely done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 9, 2013)

Martha's Vineyard


----------



## Rat (Jun 9, 2013)

One of the first pictures I ever took with my 400D, back in 2006... lucky, lucky, lucky 

Leiden, the Netherlands, btw


----------



## sama (Jun 9, 2013)

taken from the cruise ship - Port of Bublin ??


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 9, 2013)

The guys


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 9, 2013)

lighthouse MV


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> lighthouse MV



I just love lighthouse. Well done.

Where is this one?


----------



## rpt (Jun 9, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Martha's Vineyard


Lovely!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 9, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> The guys




This pic reminds me of _real _ black and white photography.
Not over processed. 
I really like it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 9, 2013)

Serengeti Sunset-minimal Lightroom editing.


----------



## Nirmala (Jun 10, 2013)

Kuta Beach Bali


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Serengeti Sunset-minimal Lightroom editing.



I love the big sun in the orange - red sky. Nicely done.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Serengeti Sunset-minimal Lightroom editing.


The crop is a little tight for me but I love those Serengeti Sunsets!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> lighthouse MV


Nice Jeff!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew19 said:
> ...


Awesome Matthew!!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

Taemobig said:


> Here's a collection of sunsets I've shot, all taken at the same spot (Signal Hill in Long Beach,CA) but different times, focal lengths, cameras, etc.


I really like that 4th image!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

The sky looks awesome in #3 Tex!


TexPhoto said:


> REX_6518_19_20_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 11, 2013)

This was the view from my backyard in Bozeman Montana last night. 12 shots with a Canon 5D Mkii, Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro. iso 100, 1/10th of a second, F/8. The final image is 130 megapixels. 






Fullres 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9002732395/#sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2013)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> This was the view from my backyard in Bozeman Montana last night. 12 shots with a Canon 5D Mkii, Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro. iso 100, 1/10th of a second, F/8. The final image is 130 megapixels.




Beautiful landscape Andy. Nicely done.


----------



## Niterider (Jul 12, 2013)

Outside of town, we have a decommissioned nuclear power plant. I was finally able to drive out the to photograph it and managed to capture quite the sunset as well!




Rancho Seco by Live By The Night, on Flickr 

And this one was at the base of the cables for Half Dome in Yosemite




Yosemite (8) by Live By The Night, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2013)

Two very nice shots here. I like the light in the second one.


----------



## dbm (Jul 12, 2013)

south africa


----------



## dbm (Jul 12, 2013)

more from south africa


----------



## rpt (Jul 12, 2013)

dbm said:


> south africa


Lovely! How did you get the lightning in it?


----------



## dbm (Jul 12, 2013)

massive lightning storm so it didnt take much, actually


----------



## HJL (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello everybody! My first post.... hope you can see the photo!


Naples, Florida Pier
Oct. 26. 2012


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunset at Hanalei Bay, Kauai [EXPLORED] #32 by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2013)

dbm said:


> south africa



Beautiful. Very nice shot.


----------



## chops411 (Jul 12, 2013)

SwnSng said:


> Sunset at Hanalei Bay, Kauai [EXPLORED] #32 by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


 I really like this one. Great job.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 12, 2013)

HJL said:


> Hello everybody! My first post.... hope you can see the photo!
> 
> 
> Naples, Florida Pier
> Oct. 26. 2012



Beautiful photo! Welcome to CR.


----------



## dpclicks (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpbirds/8543723374/#


----------



## revo2seven (Jul 12, 2013)

First Post


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2013)

revo2seven said:


> First Post



Nice picture...And welcome to cr


----------



## jrista (Jul 12, 2013)

dbm said:


> south africa



Love that lightning! Great shot, well done with the silhouette.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 13, 2013)

Big Bend National Park


----------



## Eli (Jul 13, 2013)

Tasmania, Australia


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Big Bend National Park



I love the colors in the first one. Nicely done.


----------



## jrista (Jul 13, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Big Bend National Park



Really love the first one! Awesome work.


----------



## rpt (Jul 13, 2013)

jrista said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Bend National Park
> ...


Yes. I love the pastel shades of the first one.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 13, 2013)

Not exactly a 'beautiful sunset', but one of the strangest sunset skies I've seen. Shot from the back of my house a few days ago, straight off the camera. Must have been to do with different thickness of the clouds. The whole sky was a dusky brick red / pink making the whole scene quite dark despite the sun visible.


----------



## dbuono1865 (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is a recent sunset pic taken in Glen Canyon, Utah. 

Can see more pictures from my road trip at http://www.buonophotography.com/p739655009


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

HJL said:


> Hello everybody! My first post.... hope you can see the photo!
> 
> 
> Naples, Florida Pier
> Oct. 26. 2012


Beautiful! Reminds me that it's about time for another trip to the Gold Coast! Great image, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Not exactly a 'beautiful sunset', but one of the strangest sunset skies I've seen. Shot from the back of my house a few days ago, straight off the camera. Must have been to do with different thickness of the clouds. The whole sky was a dusky brick red / pink making the whole scene quite dark despite the sun visible.


Somewhat strange, yes but very interesting! I like it!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Big Bend National Park


That first one really is awesome! Congratulations, excellent image!


----------



## surapon (Aug 8, 2013)

Sun Set at Kerr Lake, Henderson, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## surapon (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful sunset in Tucson, Arizona, USA.
Sorry, Not Good Pictures, Just use Pocket , Point and shoot Olympus Pocket Camera.
Thanks to see these Photos.
Surapon


----------



## JClark (Aug 8, 2013)

Not shot with Canon. Won't make it a habit, but hope that's ok once in awhile?


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2013)

JClark said:


> Not shot with Canon. Won't make it a habit, but hope that's ok once in awhile?



Lovely. Great shot JClark. 8)


----------



## ecka (Aug 8, 2013)

IMG_1860 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (Aug 8, 2013)

surapon said:


> Beautiful sunset in Tucson, Arizona, USA.
> Sorry, Not Good Pictures, Just use Pocket , Point and shoot Olympus Pocket Camera.
> Thanks to see these Photos.
> Surapon



These are phenomenal. Love the deep tones and silhouettes.


----------



## surapon (Aug 8, 2013)

jrista said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful sunset in Tucson, Arizona, USA.
> ...



Thank you, SIR, Dear Jrista, I wish I have my Big Camera in that Time---It at my Niece's Wedding, And all of my family do not want me to take the Wedding Photos, Because They already have the PRO, Wedding Photographer to do the Job, Ha, Ha, Ha---I just Bring my Sub Compacted Point and Shoot Camera, to shoot the Scenery.
Thanks you so much, for your Great Words.
Surapon


----------



## Rocguy (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got back from Key West recently, so how about a Key West sunset. 

6D with 24-105 at 24mm (after lens correction using PTLens...) The barrel distortion is really awful sometimes at 24mm!
Iso 100 f8 1/125


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 9, 2013)

from my exotic Utah suburban driveway


----------



## Northstar (Aug 9, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> from my exotic Utah suburban driveway



Great shot!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

surapon said:


> Beautiful sunset in Tucson, Arizona, USA.
> Sorry, Not Good Pictures, Just use Pocket , Point and shoot Olympus Pocket Camera.
> Thanks to see these Photos.
> Surapon


Nice images from your little Olympus P&S, Surapon! Hope we get to see some of your work from your Canon gear pretty soon!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

dpclicks said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpbirds/8543723374/#


That's really cool, I like it!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

revo2seven said:


> First Post


great image, welcome to the forum Revo!


----------



## surapon (Aug 9, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful sunset in Tucson, Arizona, USA.
> ...



Thank you, SIR, Dear Korb 78.
Yes, I will post some of my Sun Set/ Sun Rise Photos for you to see.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 9, 2013)

More Sun Rise/ Sun Set from Greece.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Aug 9, 2013)

While everyone else was getting shots of the heads at MT Rushmore, I thought the natural beauty was much more pretty.


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Aug 14, 2013)

A Québec, Canada Sunset in the Bas-St-Laurent






1DX l 24-105 l 1/160s f/8.0 at 92.0mm iso320

Visit my gallery: http://www.pbase.com/pbon/profile


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> A Québec, Canada Sunset in the Bas-St-Laurent



Awesome. I love the light in that picture. Nicely done Sir!


----------



## ERHP (Aug 15, 2013)

Heading home from Cuyamaca along Engineer's Road one evening trying to find somewhere to pull off the road...


----------



## gbchriste (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## crasher8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Last night from my porch as ash was falling. Lots of Idaho fires with southern winds bringing the smoke and ash to Utah.


----------



## horshack (Aug 15, 2013)

With the 5Dc and 70-200 f/4:


----------



## LOLID (Aug 16, 2013)

It looks like some people fell asleep on the saturation slider


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2013)

horshack said:


> With the 5Dc and 70-200 f/4:



I love the sky in the second one. Nicely done.


----------



## horshack (Aug 16, 2013)

LOLID said:


> It looks like some people fell asleep on the saturation slider



Or like some people have never witnessed a Tahoe sunset. Those are the actual colors.


----------



## jrista (Aug 16, 2013)

horshack said:


> LOLID said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like some people fell asleep on the saturation slider
> ...



I think LOLID is just a troll. I've seen a number of his posts now, and ever single one has been antagonistic. Might just want to ignore him...


----------



## LOLID (Aug 17, 2013)

jrista said:


> horshack said:
> 
> 
> > LOLID said:
> ...



Troll? Don't know what it really means. Is this an insult?

I have been to Tahoe. For sunset.
Still saturation is overdone. I like the third one of the last set. 
I have the right to submit my opinion on photos that you choose to submit to the public. No need to insult people because you do not share the same viewpoint.


----------



## replay0 (Aug 18, 2013)

No need to insult? You sounded like you insulted the photographer who uploaded the Tahoe sunset with your "saturation slider" comment.

And, spending weekends nearly every week in Tahoe for winter to snowboard, and going there for day hikes in the summer, yes, Tahoe has some amazing sunsets thanks to all the amazing clouds that forms in that mountain region.


----------



## K S Skaalrud (Aug 18, 2013)

In Hong Kong we recently had typhoon Utor drop by for a visit. It brought with it, some great sunsets and clouds.

Shot with a 6D and 24-105


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 18, 2013)

LOLID said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > horshack said:
> ...



You also have the right to remain silent (with negative comments, unless the OP asks for critiques). That's only common courtesy. Remember the golden rule? Just saying


----------



## lipe (Aug 18, 2013)

always someone trying to prove something

beautiful picture every one of them here, appreciate taking the time to show guys


----------



## TeenTog (Aug 20, 2013)

Believe it or not, neither one modified in post AT ALL


----------



## Aglet (Aug 20, 2013)

TeenTog said:


> Believe it or not, neither one modified in post AT ALL



I B'lieve! 
I love good sky and, when the atmosphere's just right, even OOC jpgs look great. Here's a partial sample from a series I took a couple weeks ago. Incredible colors, for a while it was like a caramel candy fantasy.
I skipped some socializing to capture these. Fortunately my friends understand and even saved me some supper.


----------



## degies (Aug 25, 2013)

Took me quite some time to learn how to do a sunrise or sunset , but hopefully I am slowly getting the hang of it

Forums like this helps


----------



## CarlTN (Aug 28, 2013)

Aglet said:


> TeenTog said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it or not, neither one modified in post AT ALL
> ...



I bet #1128 looks good...


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 28, 2013)

degies said:


> Took me quite some time to learn how to do a sunrise or sunset , but hopefully I am slowly getting the hang of it
> 
> Forums like this helps



Very nice. Love the colors. I find if I don't have the horizon dividing the photo in half (rule of thirds), it often makes for a more interesting and dynamic shot. Not really a hard rule, but a guideline. Post some more when you get a chance.


----------



## rpt (Aug 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> degies said:
> 
> 
> > Took me quite some time to learn how to do a sunrise or sunset , but hopefully I am slowly getting the hang of it
> ...


Yup! Lovely pics. I would have changed the framing of the first one. Taken one with more sky and a second with more sea... The third I would not change the framing despite the horizon being in the middle.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow!! No edits? I'm impressed! What settings do you use? Iso? shutter? ND filter? I have the hardest time with sunsets/sunrises.. Tips please!!


----------



## Aglet (Aug 28, 2013)

cellomaster27 said:


> Wow!! No edits? I'm impressed! What settings do you use? Iso? shutter? ND filter? I have the hardest time with sunsets/sunrises.. Tips please!!



for me:
- full manual usually
- no filters
- lowest practical ISO based on focal length and shutter speed
- aperture for required DoF
- shutter speed to expose w-o clipping highlites (you may be over-exposing and losing color and detail if you relay on camera metering)

and it helps to find a location where you can actually get some vivid sunsets/rises!
dusty prairies are great, and the closer to the earth's poles you can get then the longer these events last.
In northern Alberta in summer, sunset colors like this can go on for an hour or so. Much of it after sunset.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 28, 2013)

Endless Summer by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 28, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Endless Summer by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Lovely! Looks like a great fishing spot.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Endless Summer by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> ...



There was a fishing derby there (at a Men's Conference) the following day. The top guy pulled over 14 pounds worth of fish out of there!


----------



## cellomaster27 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aglet said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!! No edits? I'm impressed! What settings do you use? Iso? shutter? ND filter? I have the hardest time with sunsets/sunrises.. Tips please!!
> ...



no ND filter?? wow. Because I always get either a really bright sky or dark dark landscape. :/ let me see then... 100 iso, f8-11, and around 1000 shutter? idk I guess i just need to practice more.. I live in Montana and only if I could take nice sunsets. Thank you!


----------



## Aglet (Aug 29, 2013)

cellomaster27 said:


> no ND filter?? wow. Because I always get either a really bright sky or dark dark landscape. :/ let me see then... 100 iso, f8-11, and around 1000 shutter? idk  I guess i just need to practice more.. I live in Montana and only if I could take nice sunsets. Thank you!



nope, no ND filters on my shots
if you're referring to a graduated ND filter, those can be really useful at times but I don't use them either.
If I have to, I'll pull an ND grad effect in Post (Lightroom does this nicely if needed).
Sometimes you may need to do an NDG filter, sometimes not.
In my examples above it's just a straight shot as is.
I usually start at 100 iso, 1/500 and f/8 (sunny 16) and adjust as required for the conditions.

MO should have some great sunsets! I used to travel I15 every fall years ago and those dusty skies were sometimes full of color. Good luck!


----------



## vlim (Aug 29, 2013)

Great one Dustin !


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not all sunsets are in wide open spaces


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking North up the East coast of England, from Flamborough Head

1/80, f1, ISO100, 24-105 @45


----------



## tron (Aug 29, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Looking North up the East coast of England, from Flamborough Head
> 
> 1/80, f1, ISO100, 24-105 @45



f1, @45 ?


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 29, 2013)

tron said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Looking North up the East coast of England, from Flamborough Head
> ...



Oops, f11 @ 45mm

And it actually looking North West of course ! ;D


----------



## trstromme (Aug 29, 2013)

technically not a sunset, as it is the midnight sun, so it won't set...





http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/


----------



## Cory (Aug 29, 2013)

Would anyone mind presenting their "sunset" techniques/settings while I put my jaw back into its joints. 
Thanks much.


----------



## fugu82 (Aug 29, 2013)

5D3, Sigma 15mm with 10-stop ND gel, f/16, ISO 100, 13 sec.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Aug 29, 2013)

Aglet said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > no ND filter?? wow. Because I always get either a really bright sky or dark dark landscape. :/ let me see then... 100 iso, f8-11, and around 1000 shutter? idk I guess i just need to practice more.. I live in Montana and only if I could take nice sunsets. Thank you!
> ...



+1 Thank you! Think that helps! -writes in photo notes-


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 29, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> 5D3, Sigma 15mm with 10-stop ND gel, f/16, ISO 100, 13 sec.



That's a beauty. Nicely done!


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 29, 2013)

I nearly always use grads, with a few older ones using HDR. I was using a reverse grad from Singh Ray, until Upgraded to the Lee system and it no longer fit, so I had to make do with conventional grads. Yesterday, my new reverse grad arrived, so I can start playing again. Settings vary, but generally, because of the type of terrain I tend to shoot, I'm looking at maximum DoF, so typically around f/16 on full frame, f/22 at a push or f/11 or sometimes wider, if I can get away with it. I have also deliberately reduced shutter speed for effect sometimes, either with a polarise, solid ND or lowering the ISO to 50.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2013)

out in the back yard watching the sunset and a Great Blue Heron flew past....


----------



## Aglet (Aug 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> out in the back yard watching the sunset and a Great Blue Heron flew past....


I do like when a bird positions itself nicely in the frame for me while I'm shooting a sunset or sky shot. That's a nice shot.


----------



## trstromme (Aug 30, 2013)

Cory said:


> Would anyone mind presenting their "sunset" techniques/settings while I put my jaw back into its joints.
> Thanks much.



Hi, I wouldn't go so far as to say there are any specific "sunset techniques" as much as there are general photographic techniques. It's basically the same as photographing a lot of other landscape stuff; decide on how much DOF you want, what to expose for, composition and mood, then press the trigger..
Now that's simplifying it a lot.
Especially in shooting things like sunset, sunrises etc. one of the more difficult things to deal with is contrast.
Compromises would often have to be made, but there are things that can help.
ISO, shutter speed, f-stop. These basically decide the exposure, based on what the camera typically wants to expose for; a medium gray exposure. especially when shooting handheld, or if you don't want motion artifacts in your shots then compromises in either would have to be made.
As I said dealing with contrasts in these types of shots is often essential. 
Typically the sky will be blindingly hot and burnt out if you want to preserve details of the scenery.
Multiple exposures and a lot of fiddling in PS, the Gimp or LR can bring those back under control, but not always.
ND grad filters, of various densities (loss of stops) are in my opinion essential tools to bring the contrast between sky and land under control.
There are various makes and densities of ND grads, Lee, Hitec, Cookin are a few of the makers. 
Cokin, which I've stuck to most (price and availability in Norway) are cheap and does the job well. But as far as I can see they offer just grads that are linear, where the slope of the density increase (loss of light) is linear across the filter. The other makers offer reverse grads (I've just received a Hitec one I'm looking forward to try. These are darker around the middle of the frame, perfect to bring the horizon under control before gradually sloping off towards the "top"
Also the other makers offer ND grads that have a more defined edge (steeper slope) in the middle. (hard edge they are referred to)
Anyway, meter the sky and landscape to settle on how many stops difference there are, then settle for one that evens out the contrast as you want it. (though don't overdo it, naturally our eyes expect the sky in such situations to be brighter than the landscape.)
In use, either get a filter holder or just hold it in front of the lens, then slide it up and down to get the right effect. (remove the lens hood)
If you are shooting with a tripod I often tend to use manual exposure in combination with my 7D's live view and exp. simulation modes. This will give you the effect immediately. Slide up or down, pick a different filter, or filters to stack until you are satisfied.
If you overdo stacking of the filters, at least with my Cokins, an often undesired color cast can be introduced where the filtering effect is the strongest.
One problem with ND grads is if you are shooting a landscape with lots of detail on the sides of the frame, like trees, mountains as seen from a valley etc. (I'm from Norway, mountains and valleys are very prominent here..) These features will then shot a distinct linear darkening that reveals the use of an ND grad, but this can be fixed either by multiple exposures, flash (think trees, not mountain sides) or some selective dodging or burning.

If you look in my flick stream, I've added comments to a lot of my recent images on filter usage. http://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> out in the back yard watching the sunset and a Great Blue Heron flew past....



Very nice shot Don. Beautiful colors ...And the bird is a plus to your image. Well done.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2013)

Great shots trstromme. I especially like the pink sky in the first one. Nicely done.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice trstromme! I miss being somewhere where the golden hour's clock gets stuck.

One from Sunday from the south side of Mt Palomar.






Sunset Cliffs, Monday. About 15 minutes apart with the fun factor being to dodge tourists using their P&S camera flashes to 'brighten' the distant clouds.










5D III w/ 16-35mm II and CPL.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 31, 2013)

From Good to Great by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Aug 31, 2013)

Spending a few days near Pamlico River, NC., for Labor Day.
Took the first one the arrival evening with 5D3, 70-200 II of the sunset on a boat ride.
Took the second one the next morning (today) of the sun rise using 24-70 IS ( sigh, only the first version ).


----------



## silvestography (Aug 31, 2013)

Here are a couple from my vacation on Cape Cod this summer. Both on the t3i/600d with tokina 11-16 2.8




Cape Cod - 6015 by silvestography, on Flickr




Cape Cod - 5997 by silvestography, on Flickr

Before you tell me the horizon isn't straight on the second one, simply understand that every time I try to fix it, it ends up making the stairs not look straight, and given they're the main focus of the image, I'd rather have the horizon slightly off than the stairs. Otherwise, C&C welcome!


----------



## mirth (Aug 31, 2013)

In the North Cascades.


----------



## PTT (Aug 31, 2013)

Lake Tahoe and California Adventure


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2013)

mirth said:


> In the North Cascades.




Beautiful sky ...And welcome to cr.


----------



## tofik (Aug 31, 2013)

This picture was taken in 2006 in Darlowo - Poland. Body - Eos 30D, lens EF-S 17-85.


----------



## canon_convert (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's one shot earlier today ...


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 1, 2013)

I was finally able to get a new Singh-Ray reverse grad filter. It was the one filter I missed after upgrading to the Lee system from the Cokin P. It arrived in the week (very quickly and it avoided import duty, unlike the last time, where it added about 40% to the cost). I got to try it out on some shots last night. The tide was further in than I expected, so I couldn't get the compositions I wanted though.




Last Rays at Kilve by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Stone Table at Kilve by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Pugshot (Sep 4, 2013)

Here are two from Weld, Maine - looking west across Webb Lake. Canon 6D w/ 24-105L; ISO 100 - first one: @24mm, 1/40 & f/8; second one: @58mm, 1/3 & f/22.


----------



## Cory (Sep 4, 2013)

trstromme said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone mind presenting their "sunset" techniques/settings while I put my jaw back into its joints.
> ...


Thanks and your pictures are AMAZING. Also, I spent 6 weeks between Narvik and Harstad.


----------



## arioch82 (Sep 4, 2013)

I took this a while ago, as I do photography only as an hobby I would love some brutal critiques!


----------



## Mick (Sep 8, 2013)

These were done with Lee filters my old 1D3s and Lightroom.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow! I hate you guys for taking such amazing pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 8, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> 5D3, Sigma 15mm with 10-stop ND gel, f/16, ISO 100, 13 sec.



Brilliant. Perfect tonic to a lot of the ethereal landscapes too (as I have posted btw)


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 8, 2013)

Cory said:


> trstromme said:
> 
> 
> > Cory said:
> ...


Just to add, there are basically two types of ND grads, soft and hard. As the names suggest, soft grads have a gradual change from light to dark and are best used for uneven horizons, such as mountains. They are harder to see in the viewfinder and therefore take a bit more practice to use effectively. Hard grads have a definite edge between the filtered and unfiltered section and are obvious in the viewfinder (and also in the final image if not positioned correctly). They are used for straight horizons or against the edge of a mountain. Reverse grads are hard grads where the gradation is opposite to normal and are usually the best filters for sunset/sunrise. Until recently, only Singh-Ray made them, but in the past 12 months or so, Hi-Tech have also produced them, although there have been reports of quality assurance issues, with some filters not being straight.
I used Hi-Tech filters with my Cokin P system for a couple of years, they are more neutral than the Cokin ones. I now use the Lee system, since using full frame for landscapes, with Lee filters, except for the recent Singh-Ray reverse grad.


----------



## rush (Sep 8, 2013)

*Sunset in Tokyo*


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

rush said:


> *Sunset in Tokyo*



Lovely picture.

...And welcome to cr.


----------



## rush (Sep 8, 2013)

> Lovely picture.
> 
> ...And welcome to cr.



Thank you!


----------



## rpt (Sep 8, 2013)

rush said:


> > Lovely picture.
> >
> > ...And welcome to cr.
> 
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 8, 2013)

rpt said:


> rush said:
> 
> 
> > > Lovely picture.
> ...



+1...so serene 8)


----------



## Nirmala (Sep 21, 2013)

Windmill in the middle of the Australian desert.


----------



## rpt (Sep 22, 2013)

Nirmala said:


> Windmill in the middle of the Australian desert.


Nice colours. On a framing perspective, I would have panned a bit to the right and got the windmill on the 1/3rd vertical instead of being smack in the middle. That way the sun's glow would also come to the 1/3rd vertical on the right. You have the horizon on the 1/3rd horizontal right.

If you have a chance to shoot it again do try it.


----------



## Nirmala (Sep 22, 2013)

Rpt, You are right about the framing was not exactly how I wonted it. But I liked the light in this one. Hopefully I can shoot it again at some point as the sunsets are fantastic out here. The one this night was actually kinda average..LOL thanks for the positive critic.. appreciated.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree with you Nirmala, the light is beautiful. Take rpt's suggestions and shoot it again, it will be awesome.


----------



## Nirmala (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Click, this is another from the same night. It might follow the rules a little better?


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes it is. ... Just a little bit tight in the frame. Nicely done Nirmala. 8) 

Lovely sky.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

Click said:


> Yes it is. ... Just a little bit tight in the frame. Nicely done Nirmala. 8)
> 
> Lovely sky.



+1....but I don't see any Kangaroos


----------



## Nirmala (Sep 22, 2013)

Click said:


> Yes it is. ... Just a little bit tight in the frame. Nicely done Nirmala. 8)
> 
> Lovely sky.



Thanks and yes agreed...


----------



## Nirmala (Sep 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is. ... Just a little bit tight in the frame. Nicely done Nirmala. 8)
> ...



Thanks Serindipidy Have not seen alot of Kangaroos out here, they usually are in a state of permanent sleep when I have seen them. Plenty of Dingos runnning around though ...


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

Nirmala said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



I imagine life is very tough in the Tanami Desert.


----------



## Nirmala (Sep 22, 2013)

its a very harsh environment, you don't think about the isolation unless something goes amiss. But on the other hand it has its own kind of beauty.


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 22, 2013)

Clearing Up by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice shot jwilbern. 8)


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 23, 2013)

REX_1073_4_5_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_1089_90_91_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 24, 2013)

StephenC said:


> My efforts, not quite up to the quality of some of the earlier posts.


That third one is very nice Stephen!


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 24, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> REX_1073_4_5_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There both nice Rex but that 2nd one is a powerful image... The sun never looked so foreboding... 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 24, 2013)

Fire in the Sky~
Red Rock Canyon, NV


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 25, 2013)

My front yard, post sunset glow through fog after a heavy rain about 6 weeks ago. It looked a lot darker than this to my eye, with a bit less color. Took some tweaking in LR. Exposure 1/5 second at 120mm, on a monopod with "OS" switched on...Sigma 120-400 lens, 6D, at ISO 1250 (and yes it autofocused!). Was very under-exposed and white balance was too cool (noise after boosting exposure and color temp in post was similar to a normal exposure at ISO 6400).


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 25, 2013)

Sigma DP2, heavily cropped image.


----------



## rpt (Sep 25, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Fire in the Sky~
> Red Rock Canyon, NV


Oh lovely!


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Fire in the Sky~
> Red Rock Canyon, NV




Beautiful sky. Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 25, 2013)

Krob78,
Excellent image!
-r


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 25, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Fire in the Sky~
> Red Rock Canyon, NV



Beautiful capture Ken !


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 25, 2013)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Fire in the Sky~
> ...



+1...great colors in that sky.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


 Serendipidy, RPT, Click, Lion Rock, Sporgon, Thank you all so much! The real thrill was just being there to witness it! I had pulled over and was reading in a brochure how they have this phenomenon they called "Fire in The Sky" and it doesn't happen everyday and not exactly predictable when it will happen. As I'm reading, I notice the brochure starts turning red! I look up and there it is, right in front of me!! 

It was over in 4 minutes flat, barely had time to turn my camera on and expose for it (wish I exposed more for the mountains) and only got a few images before it was nothing more than a memory! Hope to see it again some time! Glad you liked it and thanks again!


----------



## degies (Oct 13, 2013)

trstromme said:


> The Day I can take a photo like this I can Die Happy


----------



## degies (Oct 13, 2013)

Click said:


> rush said:
> 
> 
> > *Sunset in Tokyo*
> ...



Nicely done sir 8)


----------



## hovland (Oct 14, 2013)

Mongstad oil refinery, Norway




Near Ølen, Norway


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 15, 2013)

hovland said:


> Mongstad oil refinery, Norway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very beautiful.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 15, 2013)

Last Light~


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Last Light~



Very pretty. Great stillness.


----------



## bjd (Oct 15, 2013)

Ken and all the others have inspired me to also try out a few of my sunsets. Here you go........

I'm loving what I've seen so far. 
You have to be prepared, or very quick when the opportunity presents itself.

Edit: I straightened the horizon on the second one. Thanks for the tip.

Cheers Brian


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 15, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Last Light~
> ...



+1


----------



## hovland (Oct 15, 2013)

bjd said:


> Ken and all the others have inspired me to also try out a few of my sunsets. Here you go........
> 
> I'm loving what I've seen so far. You have to be prepared, or very quick when the opportunity presents itself.
> 
> Cheers Brian



Nice, especially the second one. What lens did you use?


----------



## Rat (Oct 15, 2013)

hovland said:


> Nice, especially the second one. What lens did you use?



That second one is vnice indeed, but the horizon needs straightening. It's very visibly off.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Oct 16, 2013)

The last of the sun, still 33 degrees, Bondi Beach.



The last of the sun by M Hooper, on Flickr


----------



## CanonOregon (Oct 16, 2013)

Oregon coast-Newport, Oregon, Marys Peak, west of Corvallis, OR, near Frenchglen, OR and from Sweet Checks Winery near Eugene, Oregon. These have all been fun to see!


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2013)

CanonOregon said:


> Oregon coast-Newport, Oregon, Marys Peak, west of Corvallis, OR, near Frenchglen, OR and from Sweet Checks Winery near Eugene, Oregon. These have all been fun to see!



I especially like the last one. Beautiful sky. Nicely done Sir.


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2013)

hovland said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Ken and all the others have inspired me to also try out a few of my sunsets. Here you go........
> ...



+1 Lovely.


----------



## HankMD (Oct 16, 2013)

rush said:


> *Sunset in Tokyo*


This exudes a serene beauty bordering on the sublime.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 16, 2013)

Click said:


> CanonOregon said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon coast-Newport, Oregon, Marys Peak, west of Corvallis, OR, near Frenchglen, OR and from Sweet Checks Winery near Eugene, Oregon. These have all been fun to see!
> ...



+1...very lovely!


----------



## bjd (Oct 16, 2013)

hovland said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Ken and all the others have inspired me to also try out a few of my sunsets. Here you go........
> ...



Hi, Canon 24-105 at 24mm on a 5D3.
Cheers Brian


----------



## tomscott (Oct 16, 2013)

Sunset over Blencathra by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Sunset over Blencathra, Cumbria, UK.

5DMKIII 70-200mm L MkI F16


----------



## Narcolepsy (Oct 17, 2013)

Irish Sunset last night


----------



## lion rock (Oct 17, 2013)

Narcolepsy,
Beautiful!
-r


----------



## rpt (Oct 18, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Narcolepsy,
> Beautiful!
> -r


+1

Lovely!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 20, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> Irish Sunset last night



Excellent compression on the shot to get that great "big sun"!


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> Irish Sunset last night




Beautiful. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunset from my house last night


----------



## Narcolepsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you lion rock, rpt, Dustin and Click. I appreciate the kind comments.
I am on crutches following an argument with a horse - so am relying on good photo opportunities coming to me at the moment... this one was taken from my back door.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 20, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> Thank you lion rock, rpt, Dustin and Click. I appreciate the kind comments.
> I am on crutches following an argument with a horse - so am relying on good photo opportunities coming to me at the moment... this one was taken from my back door.



Argh, damn horses ! The more you have to do with them the more you realise why the internal combustion engine was invented. 

Anyway a crutch makes for a good camera support 

Trust you'll be back in action soon.


----------



## rpt (Oct 21, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> Thank you lion rock, rpt, Dustin and Click. I appreciate the kind comments.
> I am on crutches following an argument with a horse - so am relying on good photo opportunities coming to me at the moment... this one was taken from my back door.


Oh dear! Here's to getting back to a hundred percent soon.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 21, 2013)

On my way back from my regular visit to the Scottish Highlands, I stopped off in the Glencoe area, this time in Kinlochleven. I finally saw the first spectacular sunset of the autumn. I've always found that sunsets seem to be much more impressive in the autumn (fall) for some reason.

I started off wide, with the 24mm f/1.4 MkII on the 5D MkIII.




Fiery Sunset over Loch Leven by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

After waiting for the right light for half an hour and stopping to photograph something in the opposite direction, with the colours getting more intense by the minute, I finally decided "job done" and packed everythying away. I started walking back to the hotel, but looked around, only to find the colours had got even stronger. I was torn, as the filters take a long time to sort out, plus I had the 70-200 attached. In the end I couldn't resist, so just put the 70-200 on the tripod without any filters and this was the result.




Fiery Skies over Loch Leven by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

As I was finally walking back to the hotel, I passed a family literally running in the opposite direction, only to hear the little girl say "Mummy, it looks like the end of the road is on fire".


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> On my way back from my regular visit to the Scottish Highlands, I stopped off in the Glencoe area, this time in Kinlochleven. I finally saw the first spectacular sunset of the autumn. I've always found that sunsets seem to be much more impressive in the autumn (fall) for some reason.
> 
> I started off wide, with the 24mm f/1.4 MkII on the 5D MkIII.
> 
> ...



Those are both fabulous shots. The first one has a great lead in with the little stream, and the compression of the color layers on the second one is equally fabulous!


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > On my way back from my regular visit to the Scottish Highlands, I stopped off in the Glencoe area, this time in Kinlochleven. I finally saw the first spectacular sunset of the autumn. I've always found that sunsets seem to be much more impressive in the autumn (fall) for some reason.
> ...


Thanks Dustin. My landscape work has been almost non-existent this year, with just a handful of previous shots, so it's always good to know I haven't lost my touch.


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 28, 2013)

On a monster road trip this summer, we stopped by Yellowstone and experienced one of the most amazing sunsets I've ever had:




IMG_6839 by yorgasor, on Flickr




IMG_6858 by yorgasor, on Flickr




IMG_6864 by yorgasor, on Flickr




IMG_6870 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 28, 2013)

This is a view from West Mountain, on the southern edge of Utah Lake near Provo, UT




IMG_5904 by yorgasor, on Flickr




IMG_5907 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 28, 2013)

yorgasor said:


> This is a view from West Mountain, on the southern edge of Utah Lake near Provo, UT



Just got back from commenting and faving some of these. Awesome work, Ron.


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2013)

yorgasor said:


> On a monster road trip this summer, we stopped by Yellowstone and experienced one of the most amazing sunsets I've ever had:





yorgasor said:


> This is a view from West Mountain, on the southern edge of Utah Lake near Provo, UT




Beautiful shots Sir! 8) Well done.


----------



## Deva (Oct 28, 2013)

Something a little more subtle


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2013)

Nicely done Deva.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > This is a view from West Mountain, on the southern edge of Utah Lake near Provo, UT
> ...


Couldn't agree more, both sets! I do especially like the perspective and composition of the second one in this second set Ron. Really, really nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


Richard, I agree with Dustin, these are fabulous! I really like the first as well, very nice composition. Looking at the second, how can I not like it equally as well? It's really quite well done! I so need to get over there one of these days!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> Irish Sunset last night


Fantastic!


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 31, 2013)

yorgasor said:


> On a monster road trip this summer, we stopped by Yellowstone and experienced one of the most amazing sunsets I've ever seen:



Beautiful ! But where's Yogi Bear ?


----------



## rpt (Oct 31, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > On a monster road trip this summer, we stopped by Yellowstone and experienced one of the most amazing sunsets I've ever seen:
> ...


Behind the camera


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > On a monster road trip this summer, we stopped by Yellowstone and experienced one of the most amazing sunsets I've ever seen:
> ...


Must be something in the translation Sporgon, Yogi lives in Jellystone, not Yellowstone! ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > yorgasor said:
> ...



So _that's_ why I never found him !

Here's a sunset sky shot a short while ago - the last picture taken on my faithful 5D before it went to a new owner :'(


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


As the sun goes down on an era... Felt that way giving up my 7D too! ???


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 31, 2013)

yorgasor said:


> On a monster road trip this summer, we stopped by Yellowstone and experienced one of the most amazing sunsets I've ever had:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunsets in stormy conditions can give some very stranage ans surreal colours, but I've never been lucky enough to be in position to get a photo, usually I find I'm driving to/from work. I can't make up my mind which is my favourite, probably one of the first two, but with a lightning strike .


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Thanks Ken, it's certainly a place for the landscape photographer (but also for the wildlife photographer). The Western Isles are probably among the best for teh quality of lighting though, there's something unique about it (when it isn't drenched by rain). Have a look at some of the shots from Skye. I wan't lucky enough to capture the best of the lighting, but there's plenty about, especially around Elgol.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


I'll be planning my trip carefully before I go. I want to get to the best places for photos... Thanks again!


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's a sunset reflection.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

yorgasor said:


> On a monster road trip this summer, we stopped by Yellowstone and experienced one of the most amazing sunsets I've ever had:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6864 by yorgasor, on Flickr


Excellent shot ... great work.


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 26, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here's a sunset reflection.



Nice!


----------



## degies (May 19, 2014)




----------



## EvilZeev228 (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful shots guys....have are some of my photos to share with you guys.


----------



## apacheebest (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for this beautiful Thread,

Shot some sunset pics at Alleppey Beach, Kerala. Sharing them for you 

01)





02)





03)





04)





05)





06)





07)





Thanks for Viewing, Have a Wonderful Day 

Anil George


----------



## bigdaddy (May 22, 2014)

Hallo everyone, 

here are a few Sunsets from a small german island in the north see, Langeogg.

We were there for nine nights and I tried to catch a magnificent sunset on eight of those nights, but the weather didn't want to cooperate. At least there was a windsurfer for there for a little distraction. 

On the one night I didn't go, the sunset was magnificent, the last photo is one from our patio after I looked out and saw the sky on fire.

I'm just starting to develop my skills so any constructive criticism is welcome. 

All shots wit a 6D and 24-105L

bigdaddy


----------



## Pitspics (May 23, 2014)

Venice


----------



## degies (Jun 3, 2014)

Lake Pukaki New Zealand


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 12, 2014)

Florida Sunset


----------



## littlewildcat (Jun 13, 2014)

Too Good Pond, Unionville, Markham, Ontario 40D/28-105mm USM II


----------



## cpsico (Jun 13, 2014)

Flag pond


----------



## emag (Jun 13, 2014)

Baars Bridge between Pensacola and Perdido Key


----------



## Steve Williams (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been experimenting with light painting. Six 30 sec. exposures composited in PS with a little help from a flashlight. The sky is one exposure without much processing. It really was that color.

e 

Saquaro NP with a Flashlight by Jaw&#x27;s Dad, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi dilbert. 
Please could you show us a picture of yours to show us how it should be done, or if you don't have one perhaps a detailed explanation of the technique and processing needed to achieve no blown highlights. Whilst you at doing that the rest of us can take our pictures wih blown highlights and at least have something to show!

Cheers Graham.



dilbert said:


> I can't believe how many of these images have blown highlights.


----------



## leolol (Jun 14, 2014)

Blown Highlights: Use graduated ND filters  Obviously that doesnt fix it 100% but it makes it better.

Here are 2 from last years holiday in greece (using the grad nds)


----------



## Salomon (Jun 14, 2014)

North Sea


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2014)

leolol said:


> Blown Highlights: Use graduated ND filters  Obviously that doesnt fix it 100% but it makes it better.
> 
> Here are 2 from last years holiday in greece (using the grad nds)



Very nice first post. Welcome to cr


----------



## leolol (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice first post. Welcome to cr 
[/quote]

thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Dilbert.
Thank you, very nice, filters or HDR, other tricks methods?

Cheers Graham.



dilbert said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dilbert.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dilbert.
> Please could you show us a picture of yours to show us how it should be done, or if you don't have one perhaps a detailed explanation of the technique and processing needed to achieve no blown highlights. Whilst you at doing that the rest of us can take our pictures wih blown highlights and at least have something to show!
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


It is very easy to take sunset pictures without blown highlights. All you have to do is wait until the sun is well below the horizon, or you can use photoshop to subtlety darken the offending area in a manner so that the blown highlights will not be noticeable


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dilbert.
> ...



I can't believe you could be so crass. 

It is not difficult to prevent blown highlights, just expose for them, but if you do that, then like your example image, the shadows are blocked up. Unless the sun is very low and or there is a lot of atmospheric pollution there is way more dynamic range in a sunset image that contains the sun than any camera can capture, including anything Sony might make. You are not clever, and others are not stupid, you choose what to sacrifice, highlights or shadows, or use more advanced techniques as already mentioned.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dilbert.
> ...


I like the pastel colour of the sky... 

When you consider that a sunset picture ranges from the sun (very bright) to items in the evening shade (very dark) you would probably need 25 stops (just guessing) of dynamic range to cover both. Personally, I like to expose for the brighter areas and leave the rest darker.... it sets a mood...

EDIT: just compared settings on two pictures.... make that 29 stops of difference!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



You are welcome. At least mine held some useful information, unlike your shadows.


----------



## EdB (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dilbert.
> ...



Dull and lifeless.


----------



## SloPhoto (Jun 15, 2014)

Some great shots in here! 

I'll toss my hat in the ring for the 'most blown highlights' award.... Sounds fun!



MDO Sunset by mdsansone, on Flickr



Sunset from SLO by mdsansone, on Flickr



Siren by mdsansone, on Flickr


----------



## EdB (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> EdB said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with where an image was taken, it's the depiction of it. That shot has no soul.

Slophoto, love your blown highlights.


----------



## EdB (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> EdB said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Wow, that's really pathetic. Is that the best you have?


----------



## philmoz (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> EdB said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



By that logic, since there are no orange cars in the image, therefore there are no orange cars in Paris :

The image says far more about the ability of the photographer than it does about Paris.

Phil.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 15, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > On a monster road trip this summer, we stopped by Yellowstone and experienced one of the most amazing sunsets I've ever had:
> ...



agreed...very fine piece of art!


----------



## brad-man (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Can't we just enjoy some nice sunsets without getting into flaming insults and cheap shots? Is this all we have?

PS: @Dilbert Please let me know _when and where_ so I can prove that my 7D has not reached the end of its life


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 15, 2014)

dilbert said:


> philmoz said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


Chill out gentlemen......
You are all missing the most important aspect of the picture.... He took it from the middle of a busy street in Paris and did not get run over


----------



## candyman (Jun 15, 2014)

An old one with 350D and S17-70


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2014)

Great series SloPhoto. Well done Matt.


----------



## petach (Jun 17, 2014)

If any exif says ipad......ignore! Snapseed editor on the pad overwrites exif. 

Sydney Aus



Lin looking over to the sydney harbour bridge by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Maldon, Essex



maldon panorama by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Lake Taupo NZ



Taupo sunset by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Point Nepean NZ



Sunset from Point Nepean. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2014)

Lovely series petach.


----------



## rpt (Jun 18, 2014)

Petach, lovely pictures! Love the first one.


----------



## EdB (Jun 18, 2014)

dilbert said:


> EdB said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Doesn't matter how long someone shoots, no one ever makes great photography with every click. Check your PMs.


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 18, 2014)

EdB said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > EdB said:
> ...



CANON RUMORS - I came for the rumors, I stayed for the dramas.. ;D


----------



## petach (Jun 18, 2014)

sparda79 said:


> EdB said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



It would be a drama if we could see them duke it out.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 19, 2014)

Another day escapes from the tumultuous tempest, we call time!


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2014)

Great shot. Beautiful sky. 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shot. Beautiful sky. 8)


Thank you Click!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 19, 2014)

View from 'Church Hill' looking over the Vale of York, England.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2014)

Beautiful landscape. Nicely done.


----------



## Lloyd (Jun 19, 2014)

Here are a few oldies taken of the Tetons:


----------



## DynaMo (Jun 20, 2014)

Couple of years ago


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

Lloyd said:


> Here are a few oldies taken of the Tetons:




Great series. 8) Well done Lloyd.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 21, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Another day escapes from the tumultuous tempest, we call time!



Nice! One of those you just need a lawn chair to enjoy.



Lloyd said:


> Here are a few oldies taken of the Tetons:



Really cool series! For some reason I like the chop in the water surface instead of the traditional mirror finish.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Great stuff! Here are a few from the Carolinas.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Great stuff! Here are a few from the Carolinas.



Great shot. Beautiful sky, lovely reflection. Well done.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks, Click. 2 more


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

another


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Hopefully the highlights aren't too blown out on the 2nd one.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Beautiful series. 8) I really like your pictures.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks, Click. I have been a LONGTIME lurker, but I really enjoy the art of learning, especially learning how to be a better photographer. CR is full of good info. and knowledgable photographers; I hope to contribute and learn! I probably need etiquette tips on number of posts, and submitted photos, but in the end, I'm looking to sharpen, and be sharpened.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 29, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Hopefully the highlights aren't too blown out on the 2nd one.



Lots of great captures Sharpening! I like the last one the most.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jul 6, 2014)

New statue at the Curragh Racecourse


----------



## candyman (Jul 6, 2014)

Narcolepsy said:


> New statue at the Curragh Racecourse




Very nice!
Would not worked against the trojans though


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 7, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Another day escapes from the tumultuous tempest, we call time!
> ...





> Nice! One of those you just need a lawn chair to enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> another


Very, very nice!


----------



## tolusina (Jul 7, 2014)

From inside the Phoenix airport while in the boarding line. Also posted in the something colorful thread.


----------



## Pitspics (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice sunsets in Greece / Santorini... 8)

1st... 6d + 70-200 4 IS @ 70
2nd... 6d + 24-105 4 IS @24


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2014)

Pitspics said:


> Nice sunsets in Greece / Santorini... 8)
> 
> 1st... 6d + 70-200 4 IS @ 70
> 2nd... 6d + 24-105 4 IS @24




Love them!
Have been there in 1998. Great place to be and love to go back


----------



## Ashran (Jul 7, 2014)

Dramatic sunset on Rome di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr




Sunset on Rome di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2014)

Lovely shots Ashran 8)


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jul 7, 2014)

Sunset in Shinjuku 2 by davidcl0nel, on Flickr




Sonnenuntergang / Skyline Berlin by davidcl0nel, on Flickr




Into the Sunset by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


Is Sundawn also allowed? 


Fiery Dawn by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## jprusa (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is another from the Carolinas.


----------



## ZimUW (Jul 7, 2014)

This was just between sunset and sunrise.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 8, 2014)

ZimUW said:


> This was just between sunset and sunrise.



Noon?!?


----------



## ZimUW (Jul 8, 2014)

DJL329 said:


> ZimUW said:
> 
> 
> > This was just between sunset and sunrise.
> ...



Sunset at 0:05 and rises 2:40, so it actually doesn't get dark in the summer. ;D

J


----------



## Pitspics (Jul 8, 2014)

candyman said:


> Pitspics said:
> 
> 
> > Nice sunsets in Greece / Santorini... 8)
> ...



thx!
yes, it´s a beautiful place... but it´s sure that you have to love stairs ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 13, 2014)

ZimUW said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > ZimUW said:
> ...


I like the picture....

I figured it was somewhere north like Norway or Finland from the times given... So where was the shot taken?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 13, 2014)

Ottawa river, Canada


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 13, 2014)

Sunset at the canyons


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2014)

Chewy734 said:


> Sunset at the canyons




Lovely shot. Beautiful light.


----------



## jrjr99 (Jul 13, 2014)

Mustique by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 13, 2014)

jrjr99 said:


> Mustique by jrjr73, on Flickr




Excellent capture of the moment


----------



## Aglet (Jul 13, 2014)

Chewy734 said:


> Sunset at the canyons


Nice shot.
personally, I find it frustrating when jet contrails mess up the sky on a nice scene like this but it's getting harder to get away from them.


----------



## Cory (Jul 13, 2014)

jrjr99 said:


> Mustique by jrjr73, on Flickr


Would you mind a few details of settings, etc.? 
NICE one. 
Thanks.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 13, 2014)

Gulf Islands sunset from ferry to Vancouver Island


----------



## jrjr99 (Jul 13, 2014)

Cory said:


> jrjr99 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustique by jrjr73, on Flickr
> ...



Hi

If you click on the flickr link below my photo it should take you to what you ask. I'm not sure it will be of much use though. I was just lucky to be in the right place at the right time!!


----------



## strykapose (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is a spectacular sunset I caught over NYC:
http://500px.com/photo/76837851/hollywood-squares-redux-by-sam-yee?from=user_library

Sorry but I cant figure out how to put up a link to my image.


----------



## candyman (Jul 18, 2014)

strykapose said:


> Here is a spectacular sunset I caught over NYC:
> http://500px.com/photo/76837851/hollywood-squares-redux-by-sam-yee?from=user_library
> 
> Sorry but I cant figure out how to put up a link to my image.



Just wonderful!
Is that the 16-35 f/2.8 II or the new 16-35 f/4?


----------



## strykapose (Jul 18, 2014)

candyman said:


> strykapose said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a spectacular sunset I caught over NYC:
> ...



Thanks for the view and reply, I used the 16-35 f/2.8L II


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2014)

strykapose said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > strykapose said:
> ...



Very dramatic looking image, but it looks like a composite to me, I don't have a problem with it if it is, just saying it doesn't look "right".

Here is the image and a crop of an anomaly, the "reflection" in the windows is a continuation of the clouds, not a reflection.


----------



## Jeevz (Jul 18, 2014)

Cape St Blaize Lighthouse by Sanjeev Deo, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Very nice shot Jeevz.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 18, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Gulf Islands sunset from ferry to Vancouver Island



Beautiful tonal quality to this picture


----------



## FEBS (Jul 18, 2014)

strykapose said:


> Here is a spectacular sunset I caught over NYC:
> http://500px.com/photo/76837851/hollywood-squares-redux-by-sam-yee?from=user_library
> 
> Sorry but I cant figure out how to put up a link to my image.



Woooow what a sunset!


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 18, 2014)

5DII + 50/1.4


----------



## mitchel (Jul 18, 2014)

Malibu sunset after a cloudburst...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's one with the Rokinon 14mm + the Samyang filter holder/ND Grad. Single RAW exposure with a little tweaking.



Decadent Decay by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

mitchel said:


> Malibu sunset after a cloudburst...




Lovely sky.


----------



## climber (Aug 4, 2014)

Holy Mountain


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 4, 2014)

climber said:


> Holy Mountain



Just love the colour and tones - the atmosphere of this picture.


----------



## Reiep (Aug 5, 2014)

Orange sunset by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, Flickr and my portfolio.


----------



## yoh (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

First post for me 

NYC sunset





SW France


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2014)

I really like the lighthouse.

Welcome to CR


----------



## yoh (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you Click!


----------



## toodamnice (Aug 5, 2014)

A central IL sunset with dissipating storms in the area. This was the craziest sunset that I have ever seen.


----------



## Cory (Aug 5, 2014)

The Garden of Reflection:


----------



## Learner (Aug 5, 2014)

Here are some pictures from Newfoundland, Canada.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm still a sucker for god-given beautiful sunsets which in this case are sunrises since I'm on the west coast.


----------



## bjd (Aug 5, 2014)

yoh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First post for me
> 
> NYC sunset


If I had taken this shot I would have rejected it straight away in pp once I saw that the sky was so blown out.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I'm right and that yoh's wrong. 

So therefore I'd like to hear what others think? 

Maybe you just need to accept such things in extreme light situations, after all at this exposure there is detail in the buildings on the shadow side.

Just wondering....

Cheers Brian


----------



## Cory (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow!!! For sunsets do you tend to use Spot Metering with the sun out of the frame and then reframe?
Thanks and I'm not worthy.


----------



## yoh (Aug 5, 2014)

Actually bjd the sky in the original shot was not that burnt, I pushed it in pp on purpose to give it a more "different" look & feel.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2014)

Learner said:


> Here are some pictures from Newfoundland, Canada.




Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## Legalese78 (Aug 5, 2014)

One of my first photographs.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2014)

Beautiful sky. Nicely done Legalese78


----------



## Runnerguy (Aug 5, 2014)

Last trip to maui


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 5, 2014)

Runnerguy, well at least on my Mac monitor (pretty good with colors overall) the image of the Maui sunset you shot is extremely over-saturated. Just a helpful comment.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 6, 2014)

Oak leaf silhouette against the sun...

The sun was covered by clouds just enough to allow me to photograph/view it with the naked eye.

Unedited other than small amount of contrast and cropping

1dx and 300 2.8
handheld
1/2500th
iso400
2.8

north


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Northstar. 
Very nice, love the way the sun looks. 

Cheers Graham.



Northstar said:


> Oak leaf silhouette against the sun...
> 
> The sun was covered by clouds just enough to allow me to photograph/view it with the naked eye.
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Northstar.
> Very nice, love the way the sun looks.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



+1 Beautiful sun. I really like your shot Northstar .


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 7, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> Last trip to maui


Beautiful colors

It's our retirement destination. I'll be there late Sep to do some remodeling to our little condo.


----------



## infared (Aug 7, 2014)

....do sunrises count???? 8)


----------



## davet4 (Aug 7, 2014)

just a couple from along the Oregon coast line


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Aug 7, 2014)

www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## muchakucha (Aug 7, 2014)

Oahu, Hawaii
6D 16-35 F4 IS


----------



## Northstar (Aug 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Northstar.
> ...



Thanks Graham and Click!


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Rural sunset in western Canada


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

dpc said:


> Rural sunset in western Canada



Beautiful sky. Nicely done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rural sunset in western Canada
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## DJD (Aug 18, 2014)

Cannon Beach, Oregon...





Canon EOS 7D
Lens: EF-S17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM
Focal: Length 47mm
Exposure: 1/320
F Number: f/11
ISO: 100


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 18, 2014)

From my backyard, not really very interesting ( or pretty) , but the sky really caught fire. 4 shot pano I really wish I had taken more


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful sky. 8) Well done niteclicks.


----------



## candyman (Aug 18, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> From my backyard, not really very interesting ( or pretty) , but the sky really caught fire. 4 shot pano I really wish I had taken more




Impressive sky!
Nice shot


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 18, 2014)

a peaceful paddle...


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Click and Candyman. This one was almost cheating, if the storms hold off you knew it would happen. Just a matter of not blowing it, which I am more than capable of doing. :


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> a peaceful paddle...




That's the kind of picture I like. Nicely done.


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 19, 2014)

I really didn't do this one justice, but thought every one here would enjoy it. Looked like a rain out so I wasn't expecting anything and of course the best things happen when least prepared. By the time I retrieved the camera it was fading fast, so just a few quick shots . This is probably 1/3 the intensity that it started at, I am not very good at color adjustment the red was actually much deeper than it came out.


----------



## nateg (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful Barga in Tuscany. 
3 shot HDR.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2014)

nateg said:


> Beautiful Barga in Tuscany.
> 3 shot HDR.



Beautiful. Very nice HDR. Welcome to CR


----------



## rpt (Aug 21, 2014)

nateg said:


> Beautiful Barga in Tuscany.
> 3 shot HDR.


Lovely! Why don't you try Dual ISO using Magic Lantern. You can find it at http://magiclantern.fm
It will save you shutter operations...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 21, 2014)

Nateg,
WOW,
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2014)

So many nice shots. There must be an infinite range of variation for the discerning photographer, never quite the same.

Cutting grass in my yard and I turn west and wow. So I jump off, run in to grab the camera and 70-200 2.8 and wow is going away quickly - too quickly. Moments earlier was better but I still like this shot since it almost looks like a lake in the background.

Jack


----------



## willis (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello!

This photo kind of surprised me, because those colors came pretty naturally in it.
It's HDR photo from 3 images, added them in photomatix, done that and then imported in LR and added like +5 to saturation and couple brush strokes of red in sky and water.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2014)

Lovely. Beautiful colors. Nicely done willis.


----------



## COBRASoft (Aug 21, 2014)

Nieuwpoort, Belgium


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 21, 2014)

March 2014 on Oahu:


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2014)

mdmphoto said:


> March 2014 on Oahu:




Very nice series. 8) Well done


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 21, 2014)

Click said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > March 2014 on Oahu:
> ...



Mahalo nui loa...


----------



## sue.t (Aug 23, 2014)

Sunset with a sundog...Alaska Highway in Yukon


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 25, 2014)

COBRASoft said:


> Nieuwpoort, Belgium



That is really fab. Nicely done!


----------



## jrista (Aug 25, 2014)

HDR merge, 5-frame, 2-stop separation.

Canon 5D III + EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II @ 32mm


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful HDR. 8) Lovely light. Nicely done Jon.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that's a very nice shot Jon, but there is something about it that just doesn't seem to really do it for me, almost as if I'd like more contrast. Can you explain what you perceive to be the major gain of the merge. Admittedly, I don't really qualify to be a judge of such things but I'm always trying to learn from these exchanges. 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Aug 26, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now that's a very nice shot Jon, but there is something about it that just doesn't seem to really do it for me, almost as if I'd like more contrast. Can you explain what you perceive to be the major gain of the merge. Admittedly, I don't really qualify to be a judge of such things but I'm always trying to learn from these exchanges.



As we've been debating in the 7D II thread, Canon sensors are indeed severely DR limited in situations like this. To get detail around the sun, and get detail in the foreground, I had to use a 5-frame bracketed exposure. This is the first (-4 stop) frame (and pulled):










This is the last (+4 stop) frame:






This is the middle frame, and a version of it that's been processed to maximize shadow and highlights:










However this is the sun from the processed middle frame, with posterization:






And the shadow noise from the processed middle frame:






To me, the posterization and shadow noise is completely unacceptable. Hence, the reason for the HDR. I think there is actually a lot of contrast in the HDR image I've shared...tonal range goes from near complete black to pure white, there is a lot of contrast in the clouds. There is some flare right over the sunflower field, which is probably where your seeing a loss of contrast most. I could probably try to deepen the tones in the foreground more, I haven't actually finished processing this shot yet. 

Anyway, this is a GIF that shows the differences in foreground detail between the first, third, and fifth exposures:






To me, the processed middle image from the bracket is just not good enough. I wanted more, I wanted better detail throughout the entire image, right into the sun. Hence the reason for the HDR. I'm the first to admit, I am not nearly as skilled with landscapes as I am with birds and wildlife. I've always had problems with shadow noise when processing landscapes. It was actually not quite as bad on the 7D at ISO 100 (ironically)...it's really bad with the 5D III. Completely unacceptable, in my opinion.


----------



## jrista (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is an alternate version of the HDR:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow, Jon you always go the extra mile. Thanks  That is very helpful in understanding what you're doing and why. I'm still debating in my mind how I should interpret the photo. Maybe sometimes I'm really not feeling I want that much detail in the shadows - could it be visual overload for me?? Again, I'm not qulaified to judge so don't mind me.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Aug 26, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, Jon you always go the extra mile. Thanks  That is very helpful in understanding what you're doing and why. I'm still debating in my mind how I should interpret the photo. Maybe sometimes I'm really not feeling I want that much detail in the shadows - could it be visual overload for me?? Again, I'm not qulaified to judge so don't mind me.



Ah, I understand your question now. I think it's just that your not seeing the benefits of the HDR at full size. Here is a comparison of the HDR in the "shadows" (not really shadows, it's definitely midtones, since it's the sunflowers, which are the primary subject of the image), and a single-frame shadow pull:






If I wanted to print this (I do, actually), the single-frame shadow pull is entirely unacceptable for that purpose. I already have people who want prints of this, family and friends, and I'm sure others will as well. At 13x19, the size I usually print at home, the difference in detail and detail clarity between the HDR and the shadow pull is totally obvious. There is a huge difference in detail, the HDR version has TONS more, and it's crisper and sharper and has more color fidelity. For larger prints, even gallery wraps up to 48x36", the better detail of the HDR is that much more important, because of the need to upsample.


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2014)

@jrista: John this is a fantastic photo. Could you share some process details that lead to this result?


----------



## jrista (Aug 26, 2014)

tron said:


> @jrista: John this is a fantastic photo. Could you share some process details that lead to this result?



The HDR result was pretty simple. I imported to Lightroom, then selected all five for this set, right-clicked and chose to "Merge to HDR Pro in Photoshop..." When that was done, I chose 32-bit, and "Tone in ACR". I then tweaked things a bit in ACR, mainly exposure, a little bit of curves, applied a gradient (like a digital GND) to the top to bring out the blues more, did some brushing around the sun (just to deal with some posterization), and that was pretty much it.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2014)

jrista said:


> HDR merge, 5-frame, 2-stop separation.
> 
> Canon 5D III + EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II @ 32mm


WOW!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 26, 2014)

jrista,
Wow! WOW! Fantastic is all I can say!
-r


----------



## jrista (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks, guys.  Glad you like. I'm still not entirely satisfied with it, but I think the warmer tone of the second version is better...things were too cold and almost lifeless feeling in the first.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Aug 26, 2014)

1Dx
First Pic
16-35mm L F2.8II
ISO 100 
F13
51secs

Second Pic
16-35mm L F2.8II
ISO 100 
F11
88secs


----------



## jrista (Aug 26, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 1Dx
> First Pic
> 16-35mm L F2.8II
> ISO 100
> ...



Very nice! I particularly like the first one.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Aug 26, 2014)

A few old ones from 2009 along the Li River, China.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Aug 26, 2014)

A few sunset/sunrises from Huangshan (Yellow Mountains), China, 2009.


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2014)

jrista said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > @jrista: John this is a fantastic photo. Could you share some process details that lead to this result?
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 26, 2014)

jrista said:


> HDR merge, 5-frame, 2-stop separation.
> 
> Canon 5D III + EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II @ 32mm



I know you're getting a lot of praise for this, but to me, it looks totally unnatural. It looks as if it's been shot on an alien planet with two suns, one in the frame, and one behind the viewer. Or it's a composite.

The root cause is that the foreground is just way, way too bright. As a result, overall scene contrast is way too low. Humans are very sensitive to light that isn't right, which makes real composites really hard - you have to get the light to match in the two frames you're combining.

My suggestion would be to start with just one image, probably the zero or the +2 (the +2 if you can hold the sky okay with -highlights) and just boost shadows enough to be able to see the sunflowers. Then make sure you have plenty of contrast on the flowers so the pedals seem to be illuminated from behind and the edges and/or pedals themselves are "glowing" from the light passing through them (could be some +whites and +clarity).

By the way, the horizon is sloping down on the right.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> A few old ones from 2009 along the Li River, China.



Great shots JumboShrimp. I especially like your first picture. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2014)

"The root cause is that the foreground is just way, way too bright. As a result, overall scene contrast is way too low. Humans are very sensitive to light that isn't right, which makes real composites really hard - you have to get the light to match in the two frames you're combining."

Hi Jon, I think Lee Jay may have put in words what I was feeling. There is this loss of sense of the direction of the lighting and for me I also seem to like areas where it's just plain dark and lacking in detail - maybe that creates contrast that contributes to a sense of awe. My bias seems to be towards under exposed. While your composition may be "unnatural" that doesn't mean it isn't impressive and just what the doctor ordered for those who don't share my bias.

:-[ I only use DPP and as I said am not the one to judge. However, this got me wondering about my prior tendency that I've largely abbandoned, that is, pulling more detail from the shadows of my fairly correctly exposed bird shots (up for blacks, down for blown whites (decreases contrast)). Any thoughts?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2014)

Happened to notice this on the 7D2 thread and I guess it descibes what I was falling into and maybe sheds light on the flower lighting debate.



Woody said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > When i first got my D600 I was lifting shadows right, left and center (and more ). It was like an obsession. I was intentionally looking for scenes that would need shadow lifting. After some time it wasn't fun anymore. Soon though, couple of things occurred to me. a) I wasn't doing photography anymore, I wad doing experiments only. b) In my kind of photography I very rarely needed extreme shadow lifting that Canon couldn't handle. After the realization fun in photography has returned and more than 90% of the time they are done with Canon gears.
> ...



Jack


----------



## jrista (Aug 26, 2014)

@Jack and Lee Jay: You guys should go stand out in a sunflower field some time, and tell me how bright the foreground looks compared to the sky and sun. The sunflowers, despite facing away from the sun, don't look dark and deeply shaded...they are much brighter. I may have them just a little too bright in this photo...but I think you guys are looking for a photo that is not actually representative of reality when you ask for the foreground to be so much darker. 

I remember the shading of the foreground...there were no deep black shadows at all...the ground underneath the flowers was clearly visible. There were no very dark shadows underneath the upper leaves, etc. The only real major difference here is that the sky to my eyes was not nearly as colorful. It was more washed out in reality, however I prefer the more colorful version I have in my photos. 

Anyway, I don't expect everyone to like these photos. I haven't finished processing them yet...I have about half a dozen and I have to do HDR on all of them. I'll post them all when I'm done, as I'd like to hear your thoughts. However I think you should try to photograph sunflowers into a sunset sometime, and let me know what you think. You might be surprised at what your eyes see vs. what the camera sees.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 26, 2014)

I have sunflowers right outside my office.

In very rough terms, this is how I think your image should look, compared to yours. I didn't mess with the sky or colors, just the tonality.


----------



## jrista (Aug 26, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I have sunflowers right outside my office.
> 
> In very rough terms, this is how I think your image should look, compared to yours. I didn't mess with the sky or colors, just the tonality.



I agree that my image should probably have a slightly darker foreground, but I do think that your version is much too dark in the shadows. I like to replicate what I see, and what I saw wasn't so contrasty. I think contrast is often largely a matter of taste, so I understand not everyone will like every photo. I'm working on some other HDR photos from this same field...when I'm done with them, I'll touch up this one, and share them all.


----------



## mustafaakarsu (Aug 26, 2014)

Taken with Canon 5D Mark iii, 24-105 Lens and Lee Filters. I took that photo somewhere nearby Leeds(UK) called surprise view.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2014)

Jon, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and that's the way it must be. In so far as it's closer to what you recall seeing, I agree with your interpretation. I certainly don't dislike it!  Keep em coming.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2014)

mustafaakarsu, lovely! Wish I was there that moment.

Jack


----------



## mustafaakarsu (Aug 26, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> mustafaakarsu, lovely! Wish I was there that moment.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack. It was a really nice point and timing was very good.


----------



## JClark (Aug 27, 2014)

a little west coast work.


----------



## rpt (Aug 27, 2014)

JClark said:


> a little west coast work.


Lovely. Where did you take this?


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 27, 2014)

Ah, I understand your question now. I think it's just that your not seeing the benefits of the HDR at full size. Here is a comparison of the HDR in the "shadows" (not really shadows, it's definitely midtones, since it's the sunflowers, which are the primary subject of the image), and a single-frame shadow pull:






If I wanted to print this (I do, actually), the single-frame shadow pull is entirely unacceptable for that purpose. I already have people who want prints of this, family and friends, and I'm sure others will as well. At 13x19, the size I usually print at home, the difference in detail and detail clarity between the HDR and the shadow pull is totally obvious. There is a huge difference in detail, the HDR version has TONS more, and it's crisper and sharper and has more color fidelity. For larger prints, even gallery wraps up to 48x36", the better detail of the HDR is that much more important, because of the need to upsample.
[/quote]

Thank you jrista for your comprehensive and lushly illustrated and demo'd breakdown of your fantastic HDR image. As I fancy shooting at night or indoor under subdued lighting I have been eager to incorporate hdr into my workflow but haven't been able to grasp the technique by reading up, you-tubing, kelbying, and ps-usering the subject. Your verbosity, along with the gifs and *annotated* gifs have opened my eyes quite a bit more than before. Thanks much...


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 27, 2014)

mdmphoto said:


> Thank you jrista for your comprehensive and lushly illustrated and demo'd breakdown of your fantastic HDR image. As I fancy shooting at night or indoor under subdued lighting I have been eager to incorporate hdr into my workflow but haven't been able to grasp the technique by reading up, you-tubing, kelbying, and ps-usering the subject. Your verbosity, along with the gifs and *annotated* gifs have opened my eyes quite a bit more than before. Thanks much...


You absolutely do not need HDR techniques for shooting _"indoor under subdued lighting"_ and rarely for _"shooting at night"_ either. HDR is not about getting detail in a dark image, it is about getting detail when there is a big difference between the lightest parts of the image and the darkest.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 28, 2014)

An oldie from 2009, taken from the Grassy Lake Dam right on the border between Yellowstone and Grand Tetons NP.

EOS 30D with EF-S 17-85 @ 17mm, ISO 200, 1/320, f/11, handheld


----------



## Stig (Aug 28, 2014)

Iž, Croatia


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2014)

Stig said:


> Iž, Croatia



Very nice shot.


----------



## climber (Sep 3, 2014)

2x 4 shots manually blended. Both two sets were same, except in second 4 shots I put my hand in front of the sun to prevent the flare. (It almost worked)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 3, 2014)

climber said:


> 2x 4 shots manually blended. Both two sets were same, except in second 4 shots I put my hand in front of the sun to prevent the flare. (It almost worked)



Love the light and velvety texture in the foreground.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 3, 2014)

climber said:


> 2x 4 shots manually blended. Both two sets were same, except in second 4 shots I put my hand in front of the sun to prevent the flare. (It almost worked)



Lovely picture, you seems to be knocking out some lovely atmospheric shors at the moment !


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2014)

climber said:


> 2x 4 shots manually blended. Both two sets were same, except in second 4 shots I put my hand in front of the sun to prevent the flare. (It almost worked)



Lovely shot. Beautiful light.


----------



## climber (Sep 3, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > 2x 4 shots manually blended. Both two sets were same, except in second 4 shots I put my hand in front of the sun to prevent the flare. (It almost worked)
> ...





Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > 2x 4 shots manually blended. Both two sets were same, except in second 4 shots I put my hand in front of the sun to prevent the flare. (It almost worked)
> ...





TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > 2x 4 shots manually blended. Both two sets were same, except in second 4 shots I put my hand in front of the sun to prevent the flare. (It almost worked)
> ...



Thank you. Yes, it was good weather last weekend and I went to mountains to take some photos. I really enjoy photography and being in nature/mountains, so this is perfect combination for me.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Northpoint (Sep 8, 2014)

Photo from 2010 - Sunset over St. Croix


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2014)

Northpoint said:


> Photo from 2010 - Sunset over St. Croix




Lovely shot.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## petach (Sep 12, 2014)

1/4 to 10. Sun was well over the yard arm. Amazing what the 6d could pick up over Hanningfield reservoir




9.45pm at Hanningfield Reservoir by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Sep 12, 2014)

Rideau canal in Ottawa Canada. looked even nicer in person 



locks at sunset by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful shot Stuart.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 12, 2014)

sedwards said:


> Rideau canal in Ottawa Canada. looked even nicer in person



Beautiful... I love that section of the canal.... the buildings photograph so well!


----------



## distant.star (Sep 12, 2014)

.
One of the most intense I've ever seen. Cape May-Lewes Ferry arriving at Cape May, Sunday, Sept. 7, 2014.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2014)

distant.star said:


> One of the most intense I've ever seen. Cape May-Lewes Ferry arriving at Cape May, Sunday, Sept. 7, 2014.




Beautiful sky. Nicely done distant.star


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi distant star. 
Very nice, you sure you didn't fiddle the sliders ;D seriously that is a stunning sky, wish we got them like that, or when we do that I'd notice they are out there instead of watching the goggle box. 

Cheers, Graham. 



distant.star said:


> .
> One of the most intense I've ever seen. Cape May-Lewes Ferry arriving at Cape May, Sunday, Sept. 7, 2014.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 12, 2014)

Does a sunrise break all of the rules?



When the Sky Rolled Back by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## distant.star (Sep 12, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi distant star.
> Very nice, you sure you didn't fiddle the sliders ;D seriously that is a stunning sky, wish we got them like that, or when we do that I'd notice they are out there instead of watching the goggle box.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks, Graham. Just usual processing for clarity, sharpness, etc., but the intensity and color, if anything, had to be toned down. I had shot some more classic sunset shots, like this...




then I went inside and sat down for a few minutes. When we were close to docking I went out on deck and was greeted with this amazing scene. Everyone on the ferry, including crew, were shooting it. Wish I'd had my 17-40.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 13, 2014)

roadside sunset on my way home tonight



sunset 12 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Does a sunrise break all of the rules?




Lovely shot Dustin 8)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 13, 2014)

Click said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Does a sunrise break all of the rules?
> ...



Thanks, Click. Glad I wasn't tarred and feathered for shooting at the wrong end of the day. 8)


----------



## pulsiv (Sep 22, 2014)

view from a local land mark...


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice shot pulsiv. Beautiful sight.


----------



## Darlip (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## applecider (Sep 26, 2014)

Green flash on wing?

Canon SL1 1/160 f5.0 iso 400 35mm f/2 IS 

From 25B


----------



## rpt (Sep 27, 2014)

applecider said:


> Green flash on wing?
> 
> Canon SL1 1/160 f5.0 iso 400 35mm f/2 IS
> 
> From 25B


Great timing! It took me a while to find it, but I persevered and it paid off!


----------



## strykapose (Sep 27, 2014)

Manhattanhenge Sunset 



Manhattanhenge 7/11/2014 by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2014)

strykapose said:


> Manhattanhenge Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattanhenge 7/11/2014 by Strykapose, on Flickr



Excellent photo!


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 27, 2014)

strykapose said:


> Manhattanhenge Sunset



Good and funny/sad!
Your photo is good and documentary, Strykapose! The sad part is that many of those people lining up to shoot the sunset haven't seen a real sunset at a horizon without being surrounded by skyscrapers, nor without having a phone in front of them.
The funny part is that I bet a whole lot of them are using the flash...


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2014)

+1



strykapose said:


> Manhattanhenge Sunset



Very nice shot strykapose.


----------



## strykapose (Sep 27, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> strykapose said:
> 
> 
> > Manhattanhenge Sunset
> ...



Thank you DominoDude...So true. NYC is surrounded by skyscrapers with many more going up at any moment. It'll probably get to a point where the city will live in shadows...with the only light coming from tourist's camera flashes.


----------



## strykapose (Sep 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> strykapose said:
> 
> 
> > Manhattanhenge Sunset
> ...



Thank You Candyman


----------



## Ted Adams (Sep 27, 2014)

Sunset at Glenwood Gardens.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2014)

Ted Adams said:


> Sunset at Glenwood Gardens.



Very nice picture ...and Welcome to CR


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Strykapose. 
Lovely shot, great story in one picture. 
One question, has she (between green and blue shirts) missed the subject of all the attention, or is she the only person who saw the beautiful scene reflected in the building behind you?

Cheers, Graham.



strykapose said:


> Manhattanhenge Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattanhenge 7/11/2014 by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## Ted Adams (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Ted Adams (Sep 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Ted Adams said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset at Glenwood Gardens.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 1, 2014)

sunset in front of my house. i see this almost every day when i get home from work this time of year


sunset 14 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 1, 2014)

sedwards said:


> sunset in front of my house. i see this almost every day when i get home from work this time of year
> 
> 
> sunset 14 by sedwards679, on Flickr


I like this sunset. You're very lucky to have such a view nearly everyday. Especially if you compare that to those new yorkers


----------



## krisbell (Oct 1, 2014)

Corbiere by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 1, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Corbiere by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


That is a wonderful shot and composition. Well done!


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Kristian Bell, on Flickr




Lovely shot.


----------



## spandau (Oct 1, 2014)

Smoke from forest fires where I live make for Red Sun Sunsets like this one.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 1, 2014)

spandau said:


> Smoke from forest fires where I live make for Red Sun Sunsets like this one.



Pretty cool shot spandau!


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2014)

spandau said:


> Smoke from forest fires where I live make for Red Sun Sunsets like this one.




Very nice. 8)


----------



## ERHP (Oct 5, 2014)

spandau said:


> Smoke from forest fires where I live make for Red Sun Sunsets like this one.


While I hate the fires, this is really awesome!


Starting to get back into the sunset season here in San Diego. Shot from the tops of the Cliffs Friday evening.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Starting to get back into the sunset season here in San Diego. Shot from the tops of the Cliffs Friday evening.




Very nice ERHP. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Oct 5, 2014)

Click said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to get back into the sunset season here in San Diego. Shot from the tops of the Cliffs Friday evening.
> ...


+1
Excellent!


----------



## strykapose (Oct 6, 2014)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You Click


----------



## strykapose (Oct 6, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Strykapose.
> Lovely shot, great story in one picture.
> One question, has she (between green and blue shirts) missed the subject of all the attention, or is she the only person who saw the beautiful scene reflected in the building behind you?
> 
> ...



Thank you Graham,
I have asked myself the same question regarding the woman who turned around. BTW, There is no building behind me. She was actually taking a photo of us (huge group of photogs) who were on the other side of the street.
I'm not sure what was more exciting, the time when she turned and took her photo was when the Sun was at its perfectly centered spot, she could've turned anytime before or after, but Im definitely sure she didnt capture a perfectly centered henge.

Sam


----------



## nineyards (Oct 6, 2014)

Bit of a different take on it but a sunset nonetheless


----------



## niteclicks (Oct 7, 2014)

no wind last night, so I went for reflections.


----------



## candyman (Oct 7, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> no wind last night, so I went for reflections.




Very nice reflection and great colors


----------



## bjd (Oct 7, 2014)

Not quite sunset yet!

Cheers Brian


----------



## pato (Oct 7, 2014)

This is one of my favorite ones. Interestingly it looks better on print than on my screen (both are not calibrated). The image is a RAW converted to jpeg without any corrections.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> no wind last night, so I went for reflections.



Beautiful sky and reflections.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2014)

bjd said:


> Not quite sunset yet!
> 
> Cheers Brian




Lovely light. Nicely done Brian.


----------



## niteclicks (Oct 8, 2014)

another one from the other evening. A duck joined me for this one.


----------



## candyman (Oct 9, 2014)

niteclicks said:


> another one from the other evening. A duck joined me for this one.



Great photo! Nice colors - great inspiration for a painter


----------



## niteclicks (Oct 9, 2014)

[quote ]Great photo! Nice colors - great inspiration for a painter
[/quote]

Thank you. My Wife and Daughter are actually taking painting lessons ( dont ask how thats going). :


----------



## Narcolepsy (Oct 11, 2014)

Another from my back door


----------



## bjd (Oct 13, 2014)

Click said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite sunset yet!
> ...


Thanks, here's another three from this weekend.
Cheers Brian


----------



## 87vr6 (Oct 14, 2014)

I see absolutely beautiful sunsets here on Okinawa so often, it's hard to pick one... So I'm going to bomb all of you!!



IMG_2058 by volksron, on Flickr



IMG_2002 by volksron, on Flickr



InstaSize_2014_6 _ 217941 by volksron, on Flickr



IMG_1871 by volksron, on Flickr



20140707_193516 by volksron, on Flickr



0D2A5856 by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## climber (Oct 15, 2014)

Actually it's a sunrise, but OK... Let it be.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2014)

climber said:


> Actually it's a sunrise, but OK... Let it be.



Very nice shot climber.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 18, 2014)

Mono Lake, California, Sunrise


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 18, 2014)

Mono Lake, California, Sunrise


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2014)

Beautiful shots tahoetoeknee. I prefer the first one. Well done.


----------



## NorbR (Oct 18, 2014)

Rapperswil, Switzerland, a bit before sunset.


----------



## climber (Oct 19, 2014)

Greetings from Slovenia!


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

climber said:


> Greetings from Slovenia!




Wonderful Slovenia. Beautiful photo, composition and colors. Well done!


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2014)

climber said:


> Greetings from Slovenia!



I really like your picture. Nicely done climber.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 19, 2014)

Sun setting over the English seaside resort of Scarborough. Went up there to get a pano of the castle, this is a single frame shot taken from the castle looking out over North Bay


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2014)

Lovely picture Sporgon.


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> Mono Lake, California, Sunrise




Very nice photo!


----------



## D. (Oct 19, 2014)

Recent sunset in S Florida.


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

D. said:


> Recent sunset in S Florida.




Very nice


----------



## offfocus (Oct 19, 2014)

Canadian Rockies Sunset


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2014)

offfocus said:


> Canadian Rockies Sunset



Very nice shot offfocus.


----------



## offfocus (Oct 19, 2014)

Click said:


> offfocus said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian Rockies Sunset
> ...



Thank you Click.


----------



## climber (Oct 21, 2014)

Another end of the day...


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

climber said:


> Another end of the day...



Beautiful shot. Lovely light. Nicely done climber.


----------



## climber (Oct 21, 2014)

Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Another end of the day...
> ...



Thank you, Click.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely picture Sporgon.



Many thanks Click ! The full panoramic sweeps across to the right taking in the castle walls and tower so I'll post that when finished.


----------



## petach (Oct 22, 2014)

strykapose said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > strykapose said:
> ...



Looking at the other side of the coin.....I find this a refreshing sunset and it sets it apart from a lot of other "sunsets schmunsets" you see in the country or at the beach.The reflections from glass, steel and alloys, silhouettes of living and static objects, light, shadow, behaviour....all add to the mix. So, not sure it is sad really....just the same drink from a different bottle. The fact that is is unexpected makes it all the more enjoyable for me. Living in (or close to....) London, I see some fantastic sunsets over the city which would not look half as good if I had seen it from the countryside or beach. Although "good" is obviously to personal taste/preference for city/country living.

One thing I do hate though is when someone holds a bloody iPad up in front of your face obstructing your view. There ought to be a switch that cuts off power as soon as it is raised above shoulder height.


----------



## petach (Oct 22, 2014)

pardon me for cuckooing with a x100s shot, but I love this one.



Tower Bridge Sundown by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Auckland NZ.



There IS a god of photography after all.....! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Shard 



Shard Silhouette 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Berlin



Berlin by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

The Yarra, Melbourne



The Yarra, Melbourne by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2014)

Lovely shot petach.


----------



## petach (Oct 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shot petach.



cheers, just added a couple of other city sunsets to original post


----------



## ftico (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is one attempt to combine sunset and fall colors...


----------



## candyman (Oct 22, 2014)

ftico said:


> Here is one attempt to combine sunset and fall colors...



Lovely photo. I like it.


----------



## petach (Oct 22, 2014)

candyman said:


> ftico said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one attempt to combine sunset and fall colors...
> ...



+1 ....you succeeded!


----------



## ERHP (Oct 29, 2014)

ftico said:


> Here is one attempt to combine sunset and fall colors...


Cool!

The sun's light show over the Cuyamaca's this last Sunday evening.


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2014)

ERHP said:


> ftico said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one attempt to combine sunset and fall colors...
> ...




That's a beautiful photo!


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 29, 2014)

Couple of sunset shots from my end




IMG_5317 by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Panorama




Sunset panorama 2 by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Oct 29, 2014)

Beyond borders by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Couple of sunset shots from my end
> 
> Panorama



Beautiful shots. I really like the first one.


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2014)

Click said:


> DiSnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of sunset shots from my end
> ...



Agree!


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sometimes, the best opportunities present themselves close to home and you pull over while driving


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Sometimes, the best opportunities present themselves close to home and you pull over while driving



Awesome sky. Beautiful reflection.


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Sometimes, the best opportunities present themselves close to home and you pull over while driving




Just wonderful!
I miss those often because I don't have my equipment with me while travelling from and to my office. But I should!


----------



## Robin (Oct 29, 2014)

A shot from our California trip this summer.


----------



## candyman (Oct 30, 2014)

Robin said:


> A shot from our California trip this summer.


Very nice photo with a beautiful sky


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi DiSnapper. 
Nice shots, when striving for a seemingly unattainable item or target, I've been asked if I want the moon on a stick too, but never the sun. Particularly like this one. 
I'm guessing you knew this shot would happen, kept checking for the correct situation, then on the day when it all came together you were sat there waiting? ;D I won't believe you if you say you just spotted it the day you took it! :
Thanks for sharing

Cheers, Graham. 



DiSnapper said:


> Couple of sunset shots from my end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## climber (Nov 1, 2014)

Slovenian highest mountain - Triglav, 2864 m.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2014)

climber said:


> Slovenian highest mountain - Triglav, 2864 m.



I really like your picture. Well done climber.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 2, 2014)

Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Slovenian highest mountain - Triglav, 2864 m.
> ...



Ditto, very nice image


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 7, 2014)

Couple of sunset shots from the River Alde in South Eastern England. Both with 5DII, one with 40mm pancake, the other with 50/f1.4


----------



## lion rock (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice!
-r




climber said:


> Slovenian highest mountain - Triglav, 2864 m.


----------



## 278204 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kenya, just after sunset.


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 7, 2014)

My wife suffered a severely broken ankle a few months ago and I have been playing care giver pretty much 24/7. Consequently the camera gear has stayed stored away for a while. But she finally recovered enough that I could leave her home alone for an hour or two and these 2 sunset shots from 2 nights this past week represent my reentry in to the craft.


----------



## rpt (Nov 8, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> My wife suffered a severely broken ankle a few months ago and I have been playing care giver pretty much 24/7. Consequently the camera gear has stayed stored away for a while. But she finally recovered enough that I could leave her home alone for an hour or two and these 2 sunset shots from 2 nights this past week represent my reentry in to the craft.


Nice shots. Hope she makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## onewaybackpacking (Nov 8, 2014)

I spend entirely too much time on airplanes...


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice shots onewaybackpacking. Welcome to CR


----------



## onewaybackpacking (Nov 8, 2014)

Click said:


> Nice shots onewaybackpacking. Welcome to CR



Thanks - been reading here for a while but since I just saw this thread and have those from a week or two ago - felt like the right time to share something.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 8, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Couple of sunset shots from the River Alde in South Eastern England. Both with 5DII, one with 40mm pancake, the other with 50/f1.4



I quite like the one with the totally glassy water


----------



## dragonstone (Nov 8, 2014)

Sunsets from our summer camping trip to Lassen National Park, and Oregon coast (Thor's Well)....


----------



## lion rock (Nov 8, 2014)

Gorgeous! Absolutely stunning.
Weather was nice there, wasn't it?
-r




dragonstone said:


> Sunsets from our summer camping trip to Lassen National Park, and Oregon coast (Thor's Well)....


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2014)

dragonstone said:


> Sunsets from our summer camping trip to Lassen National Park, and Oregon coast (Thor's Well)....



Lovely Shots.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 8, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of sunset shots from the River Alde in South Eastern England. Both with 5DII, one with 40mm pancake, the other with 50/f1.4
> ...



Thanks Aglet. There seems to be a panache here on CR for under exposed sunsets so here's one of mine: swans on the River Stour as evening falls.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> There seems to be a panache here on CR for under exposed sunsets so here's one of mine: swans on the River Stour as evening falls.



Beautiful picture.

I think that sunsets are a subject that if you expose properly for, with lots of DR and shadow detail, suck! Photographed like yours is, there is a mood, a serenity.... it would be lost otherwise.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2014)

Very nice picture Sporgon.


----------



## NunoMatos (Nov 8, 2014)

This one last week at Amazonia - Brazil


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2014)

NunoMatos said:


> This one last week at Amazonia - Brazil



Great sky. Nicely done.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a panache here on CR for under exposed sunsets so here's one of mine: swans on the River Stour as evening falls.
> ...



Thanks Don and Click. Don , you are right. Under exposure can be very effective in these types of scene. In fact I tried re doing my picture from Flatford Mill - Willie Lott's Cottage where Constable painted his most famous picture; 'The Hay Wain', using some lesser exposed frames, and I think it gives a picture with good atmos. ( It is a sunset after all).


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 9, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Now, that's an amazing, and inspiring, photo! Very moody, and extremely pleasing to the eye.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 9, 2014)

Here are a few sunset I took during the last month.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Here are a few sunset I took during the last month.



I really like the 4th one. Nicely done FEBS


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 10, 2014)

In the spirit of our under exposed sunset theme I gave one of my Alde boat pictures a darker curve and then brushed back the boats.

I think it has improved it actually.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> In the spirit of our under exposed sunset theme I gave one of my Alde boat pictures a darker curve and then brushed back the boats.
> 
> I think it has improved it actually.



I love the reflection. Beautiful.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> In the spirit of our under exposed sunset theme I gave one of my Alde boat pictures a darker curve and then brushed back the boats.
> 
> I think it has improved it actually.



+1, slightly increases the color saturation in areas which is subjectively pleasant.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice image, Sporgon. Is that your neck of the woods, or are you a music tourist?


----------



## lion rock (Nov 11, 2014)

Sporgon,
Willie Lotte's Cottage is so beautiful, idyllic ... I could live there and die there, and be happy!
You shot a wonderful photo with all the right mood.
-r 

[/quote]
[/quote]

Thanks Don and Click. Don , you are right. Under exposure can be very effective in these types of scene. In fact I tried re doing my picture from Flatford Mill - Willie Lott's Cottage where Constable painted his most famous picture; 'The Hay Wain', using some lesser exposed frames, and I think it gives a picture with good atmos. ( It is a sunset after all).
[/quote]


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 11, 2014)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > In the spirit of our under exposed sunset theme I gave one of my Alde boat pictures a darker curve and then brushed back the boats.
> ...



Many thanks Click, Aglet & Lion Rock.


lion rock said:


> Sporgon,
> Willie Lotte's Cottage is so beautiful, idyllic ... I could live there and die there, and be happy!
> You shot a wonderful photo with all the right mood.
> -r


[/quote]

Thanks Don and Click. Don , you are right. Under exposure can be very effective in these types of scene. In fact I tried re doing my picture from Flatford Mill - Willie Lott's Cottage where Constable painted his most famous picture; 'The Hay Wain', using some lesser exposed frames, and I think it gives a picture with good atmos. ( It is a sunset after all).
[/quote]
[/quote]

Yes it is a very beautiful, peaceful place and has been well preserved by National Trust. It's not that dissimilar now to how it was when Constable's father owned the mill. except that the pond where he painted the horses and cart - The Hay Wain - is now about two feet deeper than it was two hundred years ago because that part of England is sinking !


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 11, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Nice image, Sporgon. Is that your neck of the woods, or are you a music tourist?



;D Thanks Nancy, are you referring to Benjamin Britten ? No I don't live near there, I'm in the North of England, and I'm afraid that Benjamin Britten is about the last composer I would travel to either listen to or haunt his local. Hope he wasn't a relative of yours ! My dislike probably stems from doing a Britten opera at school, Noye's Fludde, and it was just - well, _noise_ !

If you are familiar with Aldeburgh I did a few panoramics which have been lost to filing and never used, so I'll show them here for you. They are actually sunrises but still in the spirit of the thread. The stainless steel shell sculpture caused a lot of controversy with the locals apparently. It has cut into it some of the lyrics from Britten's Peter Grimes: " I hear those voices that will not be drowned". I presume it is a memorial to both Britten and those that have lost their lives at sea working out of the fishing town.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > Nice image, Sporgon. Is that your neck of the woods, or are you a music tourist?
> ...



You are outdoing yourself, Sporgon!
That shell is a true work of art. I hope you make money on shots like these - you deserve it.


----------



## rpt (Nov 11, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...


+1

Lovely pictures Sporgon!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 11, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...



Many thanks Domino. Sorry I meant to reply to your kind comments about the Hay Wain picture. I'm pleased you like it because that lighting really appeals to me too. It is very different to the panoramic produced for National Trust, but then those pictures are really meant to show people the place and (hopefully) make them want to visit, rather than being 'artistic'.

Never made anything on the Aldeburgh pictures, but didn't expect to. Went there after Flatford. It's very difficult to make anything on landscape pictures unless they are specifically commissioned. Digital has inevitably devalued photography in a monitory sense, and raised expectations in an aesthetic sense. 

And many thanks to rpt too !


----------



## lion rock (Nov 11, 2014)

Sporgon,
Your photos really highlight this thread. And I'm not slighting all the other contributors here. All photos published here are great and wonderful.
But Sporgon's just have an ethereal quality to the sunset that make me warm and fuzzy inside (why in the world do I say that??? ;D), and I really want to go to my own sunset in that kind of scene! 8)
I'll try to learn to get this effect in my photos in the future, what an inspiration!
-r


----------



## NancyP (Nov 11, 2014)

Nothing will spoil one's enjoyment like mandatory school performance.  I am not familiar with that work. No, not a relative, just an opera buff with an interest in non-standard . Our local opera theater was run by an Englishman who had had some assistant conductor or other behind-scenes experience at the music festival, so he programmed several of the Britten operas in years in which we didn't have new commissions. Aldeborough is an obscure town, I can't imagine it has a lot of tourist trade other than the music festival.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 11, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Sporgon,
> Your photos really highlight this thread. And I'm not slighting all the other contributors here. All photos published here are great and wonderful.
> But Sporgon's just have an ethereal quality to the sunset that make me warm and fuzzy inside (why in the world do I say that??? ;D), and I really want to go to my own sunset in that kind of scene! 8)
> I'll try to learn to get this effect in my photos in the future, what an inspiration!
> -r



Thanks Lion Rock.


DominoDude said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...



Thanks Domino.

I got this effect by under exposing the sunrise and filling the steel shell with a touch of flash.

( I don't know where these red links have come from in my posts. I didn't put them there and they do not link to my work).


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 12, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon,
> ...



*nods*
Flash, used that way, balances things wonderfully.


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Nov 15, 2014)

One from me...



Sunset at the beach by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 15, 2014)

Beautiful photos guys.

Love this thread


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 16, 2014)

6D, 16-35mm at 35mm; 1/100 sec; f/2.8; ISO 50

LR and Nik


----------



## panterck (Nov 17, 2014)

Two pictures from Piran, Slovenia


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2014)

panterck said:


> Two pictures from Piran, Slovenia



I espacially like the first picture. Lovely shot.


----------



## panterck (Nov 17, 2014)

Click said:


> panterck said:
> 
> 
> > Two pictures from Piran, Slovenia
> ...



Thank you


----------



## meywd (Nov 18, 2014)

Click said:


> panterck said:
> 
> 
> > Two pictures from Piran, Slovenia
> ...



+1 amazing shot


----------



## AdemAYDIN (Nov 18, 2014)

Sundown at Istanbul ;-))


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2014)

panterck said:


> Two pictures from Piran, Slovenia



I really like the first shot. Very nice composition. When I was scrolling downwards on the forum, the photo was showing me every time new interesting areas.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2014)

AdemAYDIN said:


> Sundown at Istanbul ;-))



Adem,

Nice shot from a great city. love that city men. Was several times over there for my work. 

Welcome on CR.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2014)

AdemAYDIN said:


> Sundown at Istanbul ;-))



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 19, 2014)

Click said:


> panterck said:
> 
> 
> > Two pictures from Piran, Slovenia
> ...



Gorgeous


----------



## panterck (Nov 19, 2014)

FEBS said:


> panterck said:
> 
> 
> > Two pictures from Piran, Slovenia
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2014)

AdemAYDIN said:


> Sundown at Istanbul ;-))



Great shot....welcome to CR!


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Nov 22, 2014)

Day and night - both sides of the picture by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## Reiep (Nov 24, 2014)

Sunset in Bali by Pierre Pichot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2014)

Reiep said:


> Sunset in Bali by Pierre Pichot Photography, on Flickr



Awesome sky. Very nice shot Pierre.


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Nov 29, 2014)

Some wide angle shots with Canon EOS 5D Mark III and Samyang 14 2.8 lens




Sunset at the beach by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr




The beach at sunset by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## ERHP (Nov 29, 2014)

Sunset after work. The low tide gives a large reflective area to work with but sometimes you don't get all the colors. 5D MK III / 24-70f/2.8L II @ 25mm 2.5S : f/18 : ISO 50


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2014)

Lovely shot ERHP. Great sky.


----------



## dcm (Nov 30, 2014)

6D 35L - 1/100, f/4, ISO 160


----------



## GaabNZ (Dec 22, 2014)

5 shot vertical handheld panoramic from an awesome sunset in Auckland, New Zealand tonight, 22.12.14



sunset panoramic by gaabNZ, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2014)

dcm said:


> 6D 35L - 1/100, f/4, ISO 160



Beautiful sky.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Dec 22, 2014)

GaabNZ said:


> 5 shot vertical handheld panoramic from an awesome sunset in Auckland, New Zealand tonight, 22.12.14
> 
> 
> 
> sunset panoramic by gaabNZ, on Flickr



I saw it too! in Auckland around the same time:

No time to set up tripod so hand hold...

1Ds3, 16mm, ISO 400, f5.6, 1/13s, Exposed for highlight and pushed foreground 2 stops :


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Dec 22, 2014)

Manuel Antonio, Costa Rica


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2014)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Manuel Antonio, Costa Rica



Lovely shot.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Dec 22, 2014)

Click said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > Manuel Antonio, Costa Rica
> ...



Thanks. I am trying to think of a name for the photo. Something with 'tranquil' in it...


----------



## rpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Click said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > Manuel Antonio, Costa Rica
> ...


+1

Excellent!


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Dec 26, 2014)

One more from Bangalore:




Let&#x27;s pull it back! by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2014)

Sharad.Medhavi said:


> One more from Bangalore:



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 1, 2015)

The last light of 2014, taken from a very high bridge on a disused railway line where I walk my dogs. Kiplingcotes, England


----------



## Roo (Jan 2, 2015)

From Black Rock last night


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice shots Roo.


----------



## Roo (Jan 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Roo.



Thanks Click  Happy New Year!


----------



## climber (Jan 10, 2015)

The Last Seconds


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Roo.


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2015)

climber said:


> The Last Seconds


Lovely. Where is this?


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2015)

Sunset Oahu Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr


Sunset Oahu Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr


Sunrise over Kailua by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

I really like the last one. Nicely done serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 10, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like the last one. Nicely done serendipidy.


Thanks Click.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2015)

A very strange looking sky tonight... an upper layer of fiery red clouds with a lower layer of dark grey.


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2015)

The sky is on fire...We can even see the smoke.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Click said:


> The sky is on fire...We can even see the smoke.



Magnificent! Where there's smoke there's sky on fire ;D


----------



## climber (Jan 11, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > The Last Seconds
> ...



Thanks. It's in Slovenia (Europe). On the right, there are Julian Alps. And in the distance toward the sun would be Italy.


----------



## jrjr99 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sunset - Ripley (near woking) River Wey by jrjr73, on Flickr



Sunset - Ripley (Near Woking) - River Wey by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jan 11, 2015)

jrjr99 said:


> Sunset - Ripley (near woking) River Wey by jrjr73, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset - Ripley (Near Woking) - River Wey by jrjr73, on Flickr



Very nice photos. I especially like this first one.


----------



## Tom (Jan 11, 2015)

8)


----------



## andarx (Jan 11, 2015)

Trapani by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice shot, andarx. I like the effect of the light.


----------



## Roo (Jan 12, 2015)

Lovely shots on this page guys


----------



## njwhitworth (Jan 12, 2015)

Remains of the West Pier, Brighton, England


----------



## SwnSng (Jan 16, 2015)

Crystal Cove - Newport Beach by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jan 16, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> Crystal Cove - Newport Beach by Boys and Bees, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent photos! Very nice colors.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2015)

Lovely shots, SwnSng.


----------



## slclick (Jan 16, 2015)

Saw this one in a reflection of a meat shop sign...iphone pic


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 16, 2015)

slclick said:


> Saw this one in a reflection of a meat shop sign...iphone pic



You don't see that every day; the sun goes down in a butt.


----------



## andarx (Jan 17, 2015)

Evening by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful shot, andarx.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 26, 2015)

Really windy in the SoCal mountains this weekend so I headed back to the coast in time to catch this at Torrey Pines SB.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2015)

Lovely shot. Well done ERHP.


----------



## andarx (Jan 28, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Really windy in the SoCal mountains this weekend so I headed back to the coast in time to catch this at Torrey Pines SB.
> 
> Great image ERHP


----------



## bwud (Feb 1, 2015)

I got my camera its own selfie stick


----------



## mehaue (Feb 1, 2015)

And another one from my side. Taken during our trip through California


Tunnel View, Yosemite National Park by Martin Hüsser, on Flickr


----------



## siegsAR (Feb 1, 2015)

^Classic, very nice.

Some boulevard near my gf's place.



Twilight by ARSiega, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinH said:


> And another one from my side. Taken during our trip through California



Lovely shot. Well done Martin.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

bwud said:


> I got my camera its own selfie stick



Cool shot. Nicely done.


----------



## climber (Feb 1, 2015)

Greetings from Slovenia


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

climber said:


> Greetings from Slovenia




Beautiful picture, climber.


----------



## climber (Feb 1, 2015)

Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from Slovenia
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## bwud (Feb 2, 2015)

Click said:


> bwud said:
> 
> 
> > I got my camera its own selfie stick
> ...



Thanks. Here's a frame from that evening:


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2015)

bwud said:


> Thanks. Here's a frame from that evening:



Beautiful shot. Lovely reflection.


----------



## sleepnever (Feb 3, 2015)

From my trip to Loreto, Baja Sur, Mexico last week


Loreto Sunset by sleepnever, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2015)

sleepnever said:


> From my trip to Loreto, Baja Sur, Mexico last week




Lovely sky. 8)


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## sleepnever (Feb 3, 2015)

Click said:


> sleepnever said:
> 
> 
> > From my trip to Loreto, Baja Sur, Mexico last week
> ...



Thanks. Its amazing to me when a sky looks like that and I don't have to really edit anything


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Not necessarily beautiful sunsets, but my attempt at them, the first two are different takes on the same place, the River Medina from the Folly Pub, the third is Fawley power station and refinery near Calshot, the fourth one is not a traditional view of a sunset, but sunset reflected from a field of recently planted solar panel bushes, I'm sure these things spread like brambles as they are popping up all over the place! ;D 
The Fawley shot might change soon as the power station is decommissioned and the chimney is said to be coming down soon. 



IMG_7269_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_7267_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_7422_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_7258_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

I'm not a N.I.M.B.Y. (I live next to a gas turbine powered generating station and don't care) but I'd rather see wind or tide power than solar that goes off as the lights go on! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kireeti (Feb 13, 2015)

This was taken at Shirali beach, Karnataka, India.



ShiraliBeach by Rakesh Deshmukh, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2015)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done kireeti.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2015)

5D MKIII & 16-35mm f/4 IS
Sunset in the Park
Ferran Park ~ Eustis, FL


----------



## rcarca (Apr 27, 2015)

Taken last night at St Albans in the UK:



2Y2A5037.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 27, 2015)

rcarca said:


> Taken last night at St Albans in the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic light. 
Nice work.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2015)

rcarca said:


> Taken last night at St Albans in the UK:




Beautiful sky. Nicely done Richard.


----------



## rcarca (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you Serendipity and Click!

Richard


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Apr 28, 2015)

1Dx
16 35mm F2.8 Lens

My mini Vacation road trip on day off.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 28, 2015)

...Sort of Sunset.... I avoided Direct Sun in this case.


----------



## RomanRacela (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's my beautiful sunset contribution. I took this show January of last year (2014) in Death Valley. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2015)

RomanRacela said:


> Here's my beautiful sunset contribution. I took this show January of last year (2014) in Death Valley. Thanks for viewing.



Beautiful shot. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 29, 2015)

RomanRacela said:


> Here's my beautiful sunset contribution. I took this show January of last year (2014) in Death Valley. Thanks for viewing.



Great composition. The lead-in to the image is fantastic!


----------



## rpt (Apr 29, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> RomanRacela said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my beautiful sunset contribution. I took this show January of last year (2014) in Death Valley. Thanks for viewing.
> ...


+1

Fantastic.


----------



## degies (May 3, 2015)

Walk into Sunrise










WestPort





Moeraki Boulders


----------



## Click (May 3, 2015)

Lovely series. Nicely done degies.


----------



## rcarca (May 4, 2015)

A series:



2Y2A5488.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr



2Y2A5502-Pano.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr



2Y2A5503-Pano.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr



Sunset over the Lake in St Albans by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Thanks for looking. I need a BIG monitor to look at the last!

Best

Richard


----------



## Click (May 4, 2015)

rcarca said:


> A series:
> 
> Thanks for looking. I need a BIG monitor to look at the last!
> 
> ...




Lovely light. Beautiful shots, Richard.


----------



## rcarca (May 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely light. Beautiful shots, Richard.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Krob78 (May 5, 2015)

Alligator Sunset...
16-35mm f/4 IS


----------



## Krob78 (May 5, 2015)

Mount Dora, FL
EF 16-35mm F/4L IS


----------



## degies (May 5, 2015)

SNAP 8)


----------



## Click (May 5, 2015)

degies said:


> SNAP 8)



Beautiful. 8)


----------



## Click (May 5, 2015)

Very nice series, Ken. I really like your Alligator Sunset.


----------



## degies (May 17, 2015)

Christchurch sunset tonight


----------



## Click (May 17, 2015)

I really like this shot. Nicely done degies.


----------



## bereninga (May 17, 2015)

degies said:


> Christchurch sunset tonight




Nicely done!


----------



## petach (May 17, 2015)

Good old Southend on Sea in Essex. 



Southened Sunset-5 by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## petach (May 17, 2015)

Eddie the fisherman and his sunset. Isle of Purbeck.



The Rodsman by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 17, 2015)

Very nice shots, Peter. Well done.

I especially like your fisherman.


----------



## petach (May 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Peter. Well done.
> 
> I especially like your fisherman.



Cheers. When I first saw the fisherman.......I thought Indiana Jones!!!


----------



## serendipidy (May 17, 2015)

Really a sunrise ;D


Sunrise Kailua, Oahu, Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 17, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Really a sunrise ;D



Beautiful light, serendipidy.


----------



## martti (May 23, 2015)

A lucky shot:


----------



## jrista (May 23, 2015)

degies said:


> Walk into Sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are beautiful. Especially that last one.


----------



## degies (May 23, 2015)

jrista said:


> These are beautiful. Especially that last one.




Thanks


----------



## Gnocchi (May 25, 2015)

Hi, here's a sunset from Kota Kinabalu, Borneo.


----------



## Simey (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's a sunset from my balcony in Dubai. 



IMG_1030 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2015)

Simey said:


> Here's a sunset from my balcony in Dubai.



Lovely. 8) I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 6, 2015)

bereninga said:


> degies said:
> 
> 
> > Christchurch sunset tonight
> ...



Beautiful!!


----------



## meywd (Jun 6, 2015)

Golden Fields by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## symple84 (Jun 9, 2015)

Marathon, FL


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2015)

symple84 said:


> Marathon, FL



Beautiful picture...And welcome to CR


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 10, 2015)

Land's End Sunset I by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr

Taken near Land's End, Cornwall, the most westerly point in mainland England.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 11, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> Land's End Sunset I by Colin Whittaker, on Flickr
> 
> Taken near Land's End, Cornwall, the most westerly point in mainland England.


Wow, this is a stunningly beautiful image Coldhands! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Mahmoud. 
Very nice, not a technique one would expect to work, but I really like the shallow dof on the grasses or grain with the sunset as bokeh. 

Cheers, Graham. 



meywd said:


> Golden Fields by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Coldhands. 
Lovely shot, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Coldhands said:


> Taken near Land's End, Cornwall, the most westerly point in mainland England.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> Taken near Land's End, Cornwall, the most westerly point in mainland England.




Beautiful shot. 8) Well done Coldhands.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 17, 2015)

Winter does have its benefits when it comes to late afternoon sun 
Kinglake Ranges, Melbourne, Australia.
5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## meywd (Jun 17, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mahmoud.
> Very nice, not a technique one would expect to work, but I really like the shallow dof on the grasses or grain with the sunset as bokeh.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thank you Graham, I always try to get this kind of shot where you have the grass in shallow dof and always end up using the widest aperture, but when I get home I regret not using a narrower aperture to get more dof on the grass, well...I need to keep trying


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 25, 2015)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## haupt (Jun 25, 2015)

*Northern Zanzibar 2014:*



Dhow in the Sunset by Lars Haupt-Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice shot, Lars.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's one out in the country earlier this week. I was actually carrying a crop sensor camera (70D) with the Tamron 24-70 VC mounted on it.


----------



## sedwards (Jun 27, 2015)

shot this in northern Quebec last week.
7DII / 24-105L



0V8A9670 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's one out in the country earlier this week. I was actually carrying a crop sensor camera (70D) with the Tamron 24-70 VC mounted on it.




Lovely shot, Dustin.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 28, 2015)

Click said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one out in the country earlier this week. I was actually carrying a crop sensor camera (70D) with the Tamron 24-70 VC mounted on it.
> ...



Thanks, Click. You are the most faithful person around here to give positive feedback to other photographers. Appreciated!


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Thanks, Click. You are the most faithful person around here to give positive feedback to other photographers. Appreciated!



Thank you Dustin. It's always a great pleasure to look at your beautiful pictures. Keep posting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
A couple of my recent sunsets, looking from East Cowes towards Cowes Isle of Wight and the Solent, the building in silhouette on the tip of the headland on the left is the Royal Yacht Squadron, a very important place for yachtsmen. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IMG_4902_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4907 Fingerprints on the sky._DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Graham,

Very nice shots. I really like the first one. Beautiful sky.

Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Click. 
Thank you for your feedback, the second one although it is a sunset is a pretty lame sunset, it was more about the cloud pattern. I'm pleased you like the first one, it has taken a while to get a good coloured sky. I almost missed this one but my partner was driving home, saw it and told me to meet her outside and she would drive me down the sea front for some pictures. Got to love supportive partners. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice shots. I really like the first one. Beautiful sky.
> 
> Well done.


----------



## bwud (Jul 6, 2015)

Two nights ago in the San Bernardino National Forest near Big Bear, CA


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2015)

bwud said:


> Two nights ago in the San Bernardino National Forest near Big Bear, CA



Beautiful sky. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi bwud. 
Fantastic colours, a real picture postcard scene. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bwud said:


> Two nights ago in the San Bernardino National Forest near Big Bear, CA


----------



## bwud (Jul 6, 2015)

Many thanks to Click and Graham. I wish I could take credit for the sky 



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Agreed!


----------



## sedwards (Jul 7, 2015)

i wish i would have had an ND filter to smooth the water but this is the best i could do .



3N1A0301-Edit-2 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Stuart. 
Lovely shot, I think if you hadn't drawn attention to the water we wouldn't have realised it was not how you wanted it! ;D Nothing wrong with not having smooth water. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> i wish i would have had an ND filter to smooth the water but this is the best i could do .


----------



## climber (Jul 8, 2015)

Sunset in Slovenian Alps


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 8, 2015)

...From Magic Island, Honolulu, Hi, 6D, 24-105 mm @ 24mm:


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi mdmphoto. 
Beautiful, is that a building frenzy with all those cranes. 

Cheers, Graham. 



mdmphoto said:


> ...From Magic Island, Honolulu, Hi, 6D, 24-105 mm @ 24mm:


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 9, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi mdmphoto.
> Beautiful, is that a building frenzy with all those cranes.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

climber said:


> Sunset in Slovenian Alps




Very nice, climber.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 10, 2015)

Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano



Absaroka Range At Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano
> 
> 
> 
> Absaroka Range At Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Fantastic shot, Andy-straight-up pano ooc?


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano



Awesome. 8) Beautiful shot Andy.


----------



## Simey (Jul 18, 2015)

A couple more taken recently. Same location, lens and apparently composition (I just noticed that!).



IMG_3459.jpg by Simon S, on Flickr



IMG_3794.jpg by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2015)

Simey said:


> A couple more taken recently. Same location, lens and apparently composition (I just noticed that!).




Lovely shots. I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Simon. 
Really liking the second shot, the paternation in the light is almost hypnotic, the curve in the wake really makes this shot, good catch. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Simey said:


> A couple more taken recently. Same location, lens and apparently composition (I just noticed that!).


----------



## rcarca (Jul 19, 2015)

The sun may set on Greece, but it will certainly rise again tomorrow:

First two at Sounio (Poseidon's temple)



2Y2A8063.jpg by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Or in pano:



2Y2A8004-Pano-Edit-2.jpg by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Next two at Elafonisos:



2Y2A8270.jpg by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Sunset and Clouds at Kato Niso by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Lots more from Greece here: https://flic.kr/s/aHskfo17Fw

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2015)

Beautiful shots, rcarca. 8)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 20, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Incredible sunset I saw last night while at a concert in Montana. Canon S100 Pano
> 
> 
> 
> Absaroka Range At Sunset by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Stunning!


----------



## jcleare (Jul 24, 2015)

Who doesn't like a nice sunset. Yes it was really that red. I actually took out a little red from this image


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2015)

jcleare said:


> Who doesn't like a nice sunset. Yes it was really that red. I actually took out a little red from this image




Awesome. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 30, 2015)

One of my favorite spots...I call this "Serenity".


----------



## FEBS (Jul 30, 2015)

chauncey said:


> One of my favorite spots...I call this "Serenity".



This "Serenity" is really beautiful.


----------



## d4mike (Aug 4, 2015)

My wife and I were invited to a destination wedding in Sedona last February. We had never been before so we ended up making it a 10 day trip with time split between Sedona and the South rim. I took this as a three shot HDR after the sun had set and all the other shutterbugs left.
The bonus was the five Mule Deer bucks we saw walking back to the rental car.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2015)

Very nice picture, d4mike. Lovely colors.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 4, 2015)

FEBS said:


> chauncey said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorite spots...I call this "Serenity".
> ...



Agree, simplicity, Awsome photo.


----------



## Canonian (Aug 5, 2015)

The Fog is rolling in very quickly just at sunset over the icebergs/Shelf ice from Greenland around 8pm 
Shot August 04,2015 Iqaluit,Nunavut,Canada


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 5, 2015)

Not sure if I ever posted this version before, but it's one of my favourite sunset shots.

Canon 5DII + 40mm pancake + Manfrotto studio 058. 100 ISO, f/5.6, 1/250 s


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Not sure if I ever posted this version before, but it's one of my favourite sunset shots.
> 
> Canon 5DII + 40mm pancake + Manfrotto studio 058. 100 ISO, f/5.6, 1/250 s



I really like this picture. Well done Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I ever posted this version before, but it's one of my favourite sunset shots.
> ...



Thanks Click ! One of my favourites; it's like a mirror.


----------



## DW (Aug 6, 2015)

dilbert said:


> No prizes for guessing where this was taken... how will it look on your screen though?
> 
> I will say this: on my system, looking at it as a "preview" (part of the page) with Chrome looks completely different to after I click on it and it becomes something to scroll around.
> 
> What about you?



Great Shot! I love the saturated colors! Well Done.


----------



## DW (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's a a sunset pano I shot. 
The colors were so intense just before it all went dark.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2015)

DW said:


> Here's a a sunset pano I shot.
> The colors were so intense just before it all went dark.




Very nice shot, DW.

Welcome to CR


----------



## DW (Aug 6, 2015)

Click said:


> DW said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a a sunset pano I shot.
> ...


----------



## chauncey (Aug 6, 2015)

late sunset


----------



## strykapose (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's a sunset I took, 5D3, TSE17, Lee Big Stopper. Was going to toss it because of the lens flares and partial halo (clouds blocked the left side of halo), but after boosting the saturation and adding in some vignetting, I didnt think it was too bad. What do you think? 



Magnitude by Sam Yee, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2015)

strykapose said:


> Here's a sunset I took, 5D3, TSE17, Lee Big Stopper. Was going to toss it because of the lens flares and partial halo (clouds blocked the left side of halo), but after boosting the saturation and adding in some vignetting, I didnt think it was too bad. What do you think?



Lovely shot. I really like the colors.


----------



## strykapose (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you Click




Click said:


> strykapose said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a sunset I took, 5D3, TSE17, Lee Big Stopper. Was going to toss it because of the lens flares and partial halo (clouds blocked the left side of halo), but after boosting the saturation and adding in some vignetting, I didnt think it was too bad. What do you think?
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Aug 7, 2015)

Shot these for a water utility company in the UK called United Utilities.

All of Thirlmere Reservoir. Thirlmere is a reservoir is in the Borough of Allerdale in Cumbria, the English Lake District. It runs roughly south to north, with a dam at the northern end.

Thirlmere was constructed in the 19th century by the Manchester Corporation. It took four years to build the reservoir between 1890-94 to provide the burgeoning industrial city of Manchester with water supplies. It has a 96 mile aqueduct built between 1890-1925 still provides water to the Manchester area. It uses gravity to get to Manchester no pumps! Amazing!

All shot with 5DMKIII and 24-105mm with a 10 stop ND between 110-203 seconds.

(Didn't use my 16-35mm because my ND gets too close to the bulbous element and leaves a pink ghost in the centre..)



Thirlmere Reservoir , Allerdale, Lake District, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Thirlmere Reservoir , Allerdale, Lake District, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Thirlmere Reservoir , Allerdale, Lake District, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Thirlmere Reservoir , Allerdale, Lake District, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2015)

Great series. Beautiful light. Well done Tom.


----------



## candyman (Aug 7, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Shot these for a water utility company in the UK called United Utilities.
> 
> All of Thirlmere Reservoir. Thirlmere is a reservoir is in the Borough of Allerdale in Cumbria, the English Lake District. It runs roughly south to north, with a dam at the northern end.
> 
> ...



Tom , these a great photos! I especially like the last photo. Composition, lines and colors. What ND filter do you use, B+W?


----------



## tomscott (Aug 7, 2015)

candyman said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Shot these for a water utility company in the UK called United Utilities.
> ...



Thank you! No I have a Tiffen 10 stop ND which is not particularly brilliant it does give a cast but it added to the images in this case but if youve got quite a cold scene it is very hard to sort the temp.

It seems to do well in terms of sharpness tho can't really knock it there. But vignetting and cast aren't great. For some reason it won't play well with my 16-35 huge pink spot in the centre. Wonder if I put a slight extender on the filter to get it further away from the bulbous element that may solve it. Not sure.


----------



## ScaneLife (Aug 7, 2015)

Here's one from last Nov. Shot with 6D and Rokinon 14mm.


----------



## ScaneLife (Aug 7, 2015)

Here's one from the other night. Shot with 6D and the 16-35mm f4.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2015)

Lovely shots, ScaneLife. 8)


----------



## chauncey (Aug 7, 2015)

Out of my comfort zone...late sunset over a lake...distortion in PS...


----------



## NancyP (Aug 8, 2015)

Fun, Chauncey!


----------



## chauncey (Aug 8, 2015)

Why thank you madam.


----------



## ScaneLife (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks You @ Click


----------



## rpt (Aug 8, 2015)

Chauncey, you have such a distinctive style just looking at the pic I know it is yours 

I enjoy seeing your contributions.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Aug 8, 2015)

Here my contribution to this wonderful post!
Panama City Beach, FL
7d mark ii
16-35 f4L IS @ 35mm


----------



## chauncey (Aug 8, 2015)

> I enjoy seeing your contributions


You humble me sir!


----------



## bwud (Aug 8, 2015)

Last night. Color was boring, but the light through the clouds was kinda neat.

a7r ii + 16-35 f/4L


----------



## kasperj (Aug 8, 2015)

First one from Rio, where I spent a few days in november last year, following a great photo trip to the Pantanal. 

Second is a view of the rooftops including most of the towers of Copenhagen. The evening afterglow is often seen during the fall, and is not exaggerated in the picture.

The last image is also from Denmark, but a view of a park that used to be the royal hunting grounds. It is said that the building was used by the king and his men as a place to meet with their mistresses after the hunts. And in order not to be disturbed by the servants, the dining room had a table that would be lifted directly from the kitchen below like an elevator. The building is named after this clever principle, which in french is called "en ermitage"


----------



## JClark (Aug 8, 2015)

From Fiji


----------



## JClark (Aug 8, 2015)

...and from Santa Fe.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 8, 2015)

From last evening...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 9, 2015)

The great thing about living in Southern Arizona is that saguaro cacti are the ideal silhouette subject for a sunset. Plus we get lots of great sunsets! This is from a couple months ago. OOC JPEG (except for downsizing and watermark). 5D3 with 70-200 2_8 (non IS).


----------



## lion rock (Aug 9, 2015)

Reading CR not only is a good source of wonderful photos, a big thank you to all, but also a good fountain of ideas, _viz-a-viz _ Chauncey's manipulation of a photo. One more arrow in this quiver I intend to steal and put into my arsenal.
Thanks Chauncey!
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2015)

JClark said:


> ...and from Santa Fe.




Lovely colors. 8)


----------



## chauncey (Aug 9, 2015)

> One more arrow in this quiver I intend to steal and put into my arsenal.


Most of us photographers are thieves at heart...https://1x.com/member/ursula


----------



## TMSCanon (Aug 10, 2015)

*San Francisco, CA - Golden Gate Bridge*

*San Diego, CA - Ocean Beach pier* (that sunset offered a Green Flash!)


----------



## bwud (Aug 15, 2015)

Roughly 180 degree FOV pano from my neighbor's yard. Rough handheld job.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2015)

bwud said:


> Roughly 180 degree FOV pano from my neighbor's yard. Rough handheld job.




Beautiful sky. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 15, 2015)

K-amps said:


> Does a Sunrise shot count?
> 
> This is the Nanga Parbat. A 9th highest Peak on the Planet @ 26,660 ft. Caught at Sunrise as the first rays of Sunlight kissed the top.
> 
> The preview has a weird color cast, clicking on the shot paints the proper colors.



That's a rather beautiful picture. Lovely tones to say it was such flat light in the foreground.


----------



## climber (Aug 15, 2015)

Sunflowers... lots of them


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2015)

climber said:


> Sunflowers... lots of them



Lovely shot. Nicely done climber.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 15, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Does a Sunrise shot count?
> ...



You have a keen eye Sporgon. This is an HDR, the foreground was dark and had to be over exposed (exposure compression was high); however the DR in the clouds and the peak was high enough to retain the tonal spectrum. Thanks.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 20, 2015)

Last evening sunset on a lake...Like working with light and color.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Last evening sunset on a lake...Like working with light and color.




Lovely colors. 8)


----------



## trstromme (Aug 23, 2015)

Boat Houses by Trond Strømme, on Flickr



Buvåg by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2015)

Beautiful shots, trstromme.


----------



## rcarca (Aug 23, 2015)

Oak leaves backlit by the sunset:



Backlit Oak Leaves by Richard Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi trstromme. 
2 lovely shots, but I really like this one, the rusted bollard set in the rock is a nice foreground item. 

Cheers, Graham. 



trstromme said:


> Buvåg by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Aug 29, 2015)

It's raining and chilly outside so I'm going thru some old images...thinking that I can put this with 
that and do this and that often enough. A lot of reprocessing and ya get this...


----------



## candyman (Aug 29, 2015)

chauncey said:


> It's raining and chilly outside so I'm going thru some old images...thinking that I can put this with
> that and do this and that often enough. A lot of reprocessing and ya get this...




Very nice chauncey. You are a creative person  
I like it


----------



## degies (Sep 6, 2015)

Sumner






Nugget Point


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful colors, degies. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## degies (Sep 6, 2015)

Shag Rock


----------



## degies (Sep 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful colors, degies. I especially like the second picture. Well done.



Thanks


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 7, 2015)

degies said:


> Shag Rock



Gorgeous image...interested in the source of the name


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm partial to this image for a couple of reasons: first, it's from a vintage lens that I love - the Zeiss Planar T*1.7/50mm. Secondly, I'm very happy that I'm able to have full infinity focus thanks to an improved adapter from FotodioX Pro. This is a wide open (f/1.7) shot taken a few nights ago:



A Moment&#x27;s Peace by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2015)

degies said:


> Shag Rock



Awesome. I really like this picture. Well done degies.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 7, 2015)

Re-did this shot. It was a bit flat before.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2015)

K-amps said:


> Re-did this shot. It was a bit flat before.




Beautiful. Great landscape. Nicely done, K-amps.


----------



## andarx (Sep 7, 2015)

October by Andrzej Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 8, 2015)

Proof that my 24-105 is full of dust and needs servicing


----------



## krisbell (Sep 9, 2015)

The Moods of Tre Cime by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2015)

Beautiful picture, Kris. Lovely light.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 9, 2015)

[/url]


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2015)

Beautiful colors. Nicely done, Pookie.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 10, 2015)

krisbell said:


> The Moods of Tre Cime by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Stunning. Amazing color palette and fabulous mood


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2015)

krisbell said:


> The Moods of Tre Cime by Kris Bell, on Flickr


Reminds me of paintings by William Mallard Turner....

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 10, 2015)

Here's one I took last night with a vintage SMC Takumar 50mm f/1.4:



When God Paints by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## davidgator (Sep 10, 2015)

Sunset in Rocky Mountain National Park


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's one I took last night with a vintage SMC Takumar 50mm f/1.4:



Awesome. Beautiful colors. Well done, Dustin.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 12, 2015)

Sunset Cliffs from Thursday evening. Still working on the 11mm and timing :/




1/15 : f/10 : ISO 200 @11mm


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2015)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 13, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Sunset Cliffs from Thursday evening. Still working on the 11mm and timing :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fabulous skies - great color tones!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's another one I shot with a 40+ year old SMC Takumar 50mm f/1.4 the other night.



When God Paints Part 2 by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2015)

Lovely shot, Dustin. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 13, 2015)

Sunset on the Ottawa river....


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice picture, Don.


----------



## panicboy (Sep 13, 2015)

Yangtze River 2014
Canon 5d + 24-105


----------



## bholliman (Sep 13, 2015)

Yesterday on the Wabash River near where I live. Its been dry here so the water level is pretty low, which allowed me to walk out pretty far into what is normally the river and stay dry. The clouds were nice, but we only got a short window of color. 
6D, EF 16-35 f/4 IS, f/14 0.3 sec, ISO 100


----------



## Crapking (Sep 16, 2015)

15GV0176 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

A little past sunset, but....


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2015)

Beautiful sky. Nicely done, Crapking.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 16, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's another one I shot with a 40+ year old SMC Takumar 50mm f/1.4 the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> When God Paints Part 2 by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



I know those old Takumars had radioactive glass but I didn't think it would be that obvious !


----------



## sedwards (Sep 17, 2015)

this is Missisquoi Bay on the northern tip of Lake Champlain



5D3_4231 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Sep 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful sky. Nicely done, Crapking.


Thanks - sadly I had just walked out of a high school gym with my 70-200, rather than 24-70 or 16-35 attached and was walking back to my car - no tripod, no time but not bad for a 'quickie'


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 17, 2015)

Amritsar, India.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Amritsar, India.



That's a great looking image. Very warm and inviting.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2015)

captured by Reese said:


> Fire of gold




Beautiful picture. 

...And welcome to CR.


----------



## steen-ag (Sep 17, 2015)

I have taken a picture at sunrise i Denmark

Kamera: canon5D-II


----------



## captured by Reese (Sep 17, 2015)

Click said:


> captured by Reese said:
> 
> 
> > Fire of gold
> ...



Thanks Click !!


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Amritsar, India.



Great shot, Sir. I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 17, 2015)

captured by Reese said:


> How can I rotate image after posting? My image was already in landscape format prior to posting but somehow uploaded in a portrait layout, any help please and thanks !



Click the 'MODIFY' button next to your post, delete the attachment and attach a different version.

P.S. Thanks Click and Dustin.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 17, 2015)

I have some Canon 5DS test pictures of the sunset in Bergen, this evening, with comparisons from a camera chosen exposure, and pictures taken with exposure comp -2, -3, -4 and -5, edited to taste, at page 5 in this tread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27237.60


----------



## kaswindell (Sep 17, 2015)

Cape Breton, NS


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Kaswindell. 
Beautiful. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kaswindell said:


> Cape Breton, NS


----------



## Secrest302 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll post one of mine from a recent evening photo shoot in northwest Denver, CO.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Sep 18, 2015)

Jervis Bay.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhooper/


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2015)

Secrest302 said:


> I'll post one of mine from a recent evening photo shoot in northwest Denver, CO.




Beautiful sky. 8)


----------



## bwud (Sep 26, 2015)

Perhaps a bit heavier-handed than I typically am in the processing department, but I like.

Sony A7R II, Canon EF 16-35 f/4LIS @ 16mm, ISO100, f/4.5, 1/125sec


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2015)

Lovely shot, bwud.


----------



## cpsico (Sep 28, 2015)

I love sunsets at this local beach


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2015)

Algonquin Park sunset...


----------



## kaswindell (Sep 30, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Algonquin Park sunset...



Wow, I didn't know that cats could paddle a canoe! ;-)

But seriously, gorgeous image.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 17, 2015)

Since this has gone dormant, I thought maybe a revival was in order.

Silver Strand State Beach, just south of Coronado CA, gets an awesome flat area at low tide with a near perfect mirror reflection. 





5DSR : 11-24mm @11mm 1/5s : f/18 : ISO 200


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2015)

Beautiful colours. 8) Well done, ERHP.


----------



## rpt (Nov 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful colours. 8) Well done, ERHP.


+1

Excellent picture.


----------



## jeanluc (Nov 17, 2015)

From 2013.


----------



## jeanluc (Nov 17, 2015)

Badlands in summer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Jeanluc. 
Very nice shots, particularly like the 2013 shot. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2015)

Great Shots, Jean Luc. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 17, 2015)

A few I recently toke in Uganda:

The first on the White Nile, a moment to never forget. Just after we did see a lioness find back here 3 cubs.
16mm, 16-35F4, f/13, iso 100, 5D3






In Kabese, on the border of Lake Nyinambuga
16mm, 16-35F4, f/13, iso 100, 5D3




PS: still need to remove a few dusts, sorry


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2015)

FEBS said:


> A few I recently toke in Uganda:
> 
> The first on the White Nile, a moment to never forget. Just after we did see a lioness find back here 3 cubs.
> 16mm, 16-35F4, f/13, iso 100, 5D3
> ...



Excellent shots, I especially like the 2nd picture. Nicely done.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 18, 2015)

Canon 5DsR with EF 16-35mm f/4L IS @31mm, ISO 320 f/8 1/40 hand held


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2015)

bholliman said:


> Canon 5DsR with EF 16-35mm f/4L IS @31mm, ISO 320 f/8 1/40 hand held




Lovely shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi bholliman. 
That is stunning, beautiful, definitely something to hang on a wall. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bholliman said:


> Canon 5DsR with EF 16-35mm f/4L IS @31mm, ISO 320 f/8 1/40 hand held


----------



## Simey (Dec 10, 2015)

IMG_6451 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2015)

Lovely colours. Nicely done, Simey.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 10, 2015)

Very nice Simey, what focal length did you use for this?


----------



## Simey (Dec 10, 2015)

kaswindell said:


> Very nice Simey, what focal length did you use for this?



Thanks! It's taken with a 100-400mm L (previous version) at 400mm on a 6D with basically no post-processing. It's taken in Dubai - the orange colors are from sand in the air.


----------



## ScaneLife (Dec 10, 2015)

Here's one from the other night here in Huntington Beach, CA.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2015)

Very nice shot. Well done, ScaneLife.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 12, 2015)

Here is one from the Silver Strand State Beach in Coronado.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 30, 2015)

Sunset near Salisbury, Dominica


Sunset near Salisbury, Dominica by Robert Gall, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> Sunset near Salisbury, Dominica




Very nice shot, Robert.


----------



## FEBS (Dec 30, 2015)

Here another from Uganda, the evening before we visited the gorillas.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice shot


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Here another from Uganda, the evening before we visited the gorillas.





Beautiful. Nicely done, FEBS.


----------



## Roo (Dec 31, 2015)

a few nights ago


----------



## snowleo (Jan 1, 2016)

Santorini Sunset...

Santorini is really one of the most beautiful Greek islands. I really enjoyed my holidays there last October. This time of year has proven ideal for a trip - half the number of tourists, less than 30° C and clouds that turned 'clear sky' sunsets into nice scenes.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

snowleo said:


> Santorini Sunset...
> 
> Santorini is really one of the most beautiful Greek islands. I really enjoyed my holidays there last October. This time of year has proven ideal for a trip - half the number of tourists, less than 30° C and clouds that turned 'clear sky' sunsets into nice scenes.




Lovely shots.


----------



## FEBS (Jan 2, 2016)

snowleo said:


> Santorini Sunset...
> 
> Santorini is really one of the most beautiful Greek islands. I really enjoyed my holidays there last October. This time of year has proven ideal for a trip - half the number of tourists, less than 30° C and clouds that turned 'clear sky' sunsets into nice scenes.



Nice pictures. Love the second one the most.

That period is indeed very nice. Was 31 October till 6 November on a cruise in Mediterranean sea, visited also 2 Greece parts, Corfu and Argostolion. Those Greece islands are indeed really beautiful.


----------



## bwud (Jan 3, 2016)

I was hoping for so much more today, but the low clouds on the horizon had other plans.

First outing with the Zeiss Batis 2/25 (on Sony A7R II). I don't see it replacing my 16-35 f/4L IS as primary landscape glass, but it's a nice piece of kit.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 4, 2016)

Can't resist getting a sunset in somewhere !

5DII + 24-105L @28mm


----------



## knkedlaya (Jan 4, 2016)

Just after the sunset...


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Just after the sunset...




Nice picture.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 4, 2016)

knkedlaya,
Very nice. Very moody! The lady and child really paints a fantastic picture. Suitable for a wall in a large print.
-r




knkedlaya said:


> Just after the sunset...


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 4, 2016)

lion rock said:


> knkedlaya,
> Very nice. Very moody! The lady and child really paints a fantastic picture. Suitable for a wall in a large print.
> -r
> 
> ...



I agree, well done


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful sunset ruined by a USAF KC135R tanker?


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2016)

I really like your picture, Simon. 8) (With the KC135)


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 4, 2016)

Viper28 said:


> Beautiful sunset ruined by a USAF KC135R tanker?


Ruined? Ruined? I could use a few shots ruined like that..... 

Very nice picture!


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 4, 2016)

Viper28 said:


> Beautiful sunset ruined by a USAF KC135R tanker?



Unique image - I like it because of the tanker


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Simon. 
Really like the shot, in particular the sun being drawn up the vapour trail and the way it highlights the wingtip vortices. Ruined? Without that tanker it is just another lovely sunset, definitely not ruined. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viper28 said:


> Beautiful sunset ruined by a USAF KC135R tanker?


----------



## Viper28 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks guys the "ruined" was a bit tongue in check TBH I really like it, might get it printed


----------



## FEBS (Jan 7, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Just after the sunset...



Very nice shot !!


----------



## bwud (Jan 30, 2016)

Taken last night


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2016)

Lovely light. Beautiful sky.


----------



## krisbell (Jan 31, 2016)

Shot with Canon 5D3 and 16-35mm f4



The Mini City by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

krisbell said:


> Shot with Canon 5D3 and 16-35mm f4




Beautiful picture. Well done, Kris.


----------



## Corydoras (Jan 31, 2016)

krisbell said:



> Shot with Canon 5D3 and 16-35mm f4
> 
> 
> 
> The Mini City by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Excellent image krisbell!


----------



## michemi (Jan 31, 2016)

2 shots from barbados around christmas and newyear 
24-105 5d3


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

michemi said:


> 2 shots from barbados around christmas and newyear
> 24-105 5d3



I really like the 1st picture. Nicely done.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 6, 2016)

bwud said:


> Taken last night


Just curious but was this by San Elijo?

Monday's sunset along the beach. Tide was still coming in to the high water mark, making it a bit more challenging to get the low angle shots.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

Lovely. Beautiful shot, ERHP


----------



## ERHP (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks Click!


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 9, 2016)

Classic Arizona Sunset - Cave Creek, AZ


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi azhelishot. 
Very nice colours, very nice town, one of the places we visited each time we went to AZ, definitely a classic Arizona sunset, we drove for miles with one of those sunsets to our left, a stunning experience. 
Lots of other lovely shots here from everyone, well done all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



azhelishot said:


> Classic Arizona Sunset - Cave Creek, AZ


----------



## knkedlaya (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you all for liking my previous image "Just after sunset". Another image - Just before sunset. And yes, Lady is expecting!!!


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 9, 2016)

bwud said:


> Taken last night


Nice shot Bwud


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 9, 2016)

krisbell said:


> Shot with Canon 5D3 and 16-35mm f4



Nice one Krisbell


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2016)

azhelishot said:


> Classic Arizona Sunset - Cave Creek, AZ



Lovely colours. Beautiful sky. Nicely done.


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 9, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Monday's sunset along the beach. Tide was still coming in to the high water mark, making it a bit more challenging to get the low angle shots.



We'll done ehrp, glad you didn't get your gear wet


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 9, 2016)

azhelishot said:


> Classic Arizona Sunset - Cave Creek, AZ



Gorgeous sky, I have been to Arizona once and never saw anything like this!


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 9, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Thank you all for liking my previous image "Just after sunset". Another image - Just before sunset. And yes, Lady is expecting!!!



Great image knkedlaya


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Kaswindell. 
We have been 3 times, and each time we had at least 2 evenings with horizon to horizon sunsets this kind of colour, I think we were there in October each time. I should dig out some shots, but unfortunately they are only in camera JPEGs from my time before I knew any better!

Cheers, Graham. 



kaswindell said:


> azhelishot said:
> 
> 
> > Classic Arizona Sunset - Cave Creek, AZ
> ...


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 26, 2016)

Sunset over Gulf of Mexico, From Venice, Florida.
6D with 50mm.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> Sunset over Gulf of Mexico, From Venice, Florida.
> 6D with 50mm.



Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2016)

La Jolla, California 11/2015


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 27, 2016)

Guess that I was lucky enough to get this photograph at the very first time of seeing this Horsetail Fall backlit moment during sunset, and one thing special about it which makes me remember it forever is it being photographed right on Ansel Adams' birthday (Feb 20) and right in his park...

From where I stood, I could not compose the horsetail falls with my 5D, hence, I used my 7D to allow me to reach more (200mm on my 7D)


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2016)

Great shot, ishdakuteb.


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2016)

slclick said:


> La Jolla, California 11/2015



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shot, ishdakuteb.



Thanks Click!... Was a very very fun day... People sang for Ansel Adams BD and yelled when either cloud covered up the sun or sun broke through clouds shining up the waterfalls...


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 27, 2016)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset over Gulf of Mexico, From Venice, Florida.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## slclick (Feb 28, 2016)

The Great Salt Lake, from Antelope Island


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2016)

slclick said:


> The Great Salt Lake, from Antelope Island



Beautiful light. Nicely done slclick.


----------



## slclick (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Click, it was one of those constantly changing skies last night. Gotta shoot there now before the bugs eat you alive!


----------



## bart13 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good job, I like the light on the rocks.


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2016)

bart13 said:


> Good job, I like the light on the rocks.



+1 


Nicely done, slclick.


----------



## slclick (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks folks, it was my first outing with the 24-35 f/2.


----------



## Northpoint (Mar 23, 2016)

Here is one that I particularly like from 2014 vacation in Florida


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2016)

Northpoint said:


> Here is one that I particularly like from 2014 vacation in Florida



Nice shot, Northpoint.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

A little different than your typical sunset.

6D + 24-70 f4 IS - near New Castle, CO




Rainbow During A Stormy Sunset by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Justin. 
That is a superb shot, lovely colours and so different. 

Cheers, Graham. 



j-nord said:


> A little different than your typical sunset.
> 
> 6D + 24-70 f4 IS - near New Castle, CO


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi siclick, Northpoint. 
Very nice shots, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 21, 2016)

Trona Pinnacles - Ridgecrest BLM, CA


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> Trona Pinnacles - Ridgecrest BLM, CA



Beautiful. Nicely done, ishdakuteb.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 21, 2016)

Here's a photo I took in Slovenia way back in 2008. It's a three shot blend to get the contrast into the range of the camera. The sun however was perfectly placed by nature. I used a Tse 45mm for this shot and I just love the shape of the sunstar....it's got an old film "messianic" feel to it:


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi GMC. 
Lovely shot, I agree about the sunstar, a really good look. 
By 'It's a three shot blend...etc' are you saying that it is an HDR blend or a panoramic blend? If it is HDR, nice job, so often HDR is so overdone and false but this looks quite natural. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a photo I took in Slovenia way back in 2008. It's a three shot blend to get the contrast into the range of the camera. The sun however was perfectly placed by nature. I used a Tse 45mm for this shot and I just love the shape of the sunstar....it's got an old film "messianic" feel to it:


----------



## ysengrain (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi,
I'd like to submit this shot made on last August.
EOS 5D Mk III, Zeiss Planar 50/2


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 21, 2016)

Click said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > Trona Pinnacles - Ridgecrest BLM, CA
> ...



Thanks Click!!!...


----------



## slclick (Apr 21, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> Trona Pinnacles - Ridgecrest BLM, CA



niiice


----------



## s.smith (Apr 22, 2016)

Awesome piece of work. keep up the good work!!!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 22, 2016)

slclick said:


> ishdakuteb said:
> 
> 
> > Trona Pinnacles - Ridgecrest BLM, CA
> ...



Thanks slclick!!!...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 22, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi GMC.
> Lovely shot, I agree about the sunstar, a really good look.
> By 'It's a three shot blend...etc' are you saying that it is an HDR blend or a panoramic blend? If it is HDR, nice job, so often HDR is so overdone and false but this looks quite natural.
> 
> ...



Thank you. It's a set of three shot combined in photoshop. I took the 1st shot using the camera meter, then a an over exposed shot of 2 stops and an underexposed shot of two stops. Then I layered all three and blended them together. The result was a nice clean blend which looks very natural and very close to how I remember seeing this scene. This is an idea which I got from Guy Edwardes and a technique I use a lot when a landscape scene is beyond my camera's contrast range to record. This technique doesn't look to "effecty" or "fakey" if that makes sense, which to my eyes a lot of HDR processes do.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi GMC. 
Thanks for clarifying the technique, I just re read my post and realised that I put "quite natural" which is open to interpretation, I didn't mean it as almost natural, as it looks how I would expect the scene to have lookedto the eye, with the exception of the sunstar. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi GMC.
> ...


----------



## CropFactor (Apr 22, 2016)

Modimola dam, South Africa


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2016)

CropFactor said:


> Modimola dam, South Africa



Very nice picture. 8)


----------



## degies (Apr 27, 2016)

Wairariki Beach


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2016)

degies said:


> Wairariki Beach



Lovely shot. Well done, degies.


----------



## douglasgritzphoto (Apr 27, 2016)

Big Bend National Park. Canon 5dM3.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 28, 2016)

douglasgritzphoto said:


> Big Bend National Park. Canon 5dM3.


Super nice image Douglas!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 28, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> Guess that I was lucky enough to get this photograph at the very first time of seeing this Horsetail Fall backlit moment during sunset, and one thing special about it which makes me remember it forever is it being photographed right on Ansel Adams' birthday (Feb 20) and right in his park...
> 
> From where I stood, I could not compose the horsetail falls with my 5D, hence, I used my 7D to allow me to reach more (200mm on my 7D)



Splendid Image!


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2016)

Krob78 said:


> douglasgritzphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Big Bend National Park. Canon 5dM3.
> ...



+1

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Ryananthony (May 8, 2016)

Two from last night. Whytecliff Park, West Vancouver. BC.


----------



## bwud (May 19, 2016)

splash


----------



## Click (May 19, 2016)

bwud said:


> splash




Lovely light. 8)


----------



## dhr90 (May 27, 2016)

Recent shot of the sunset in the New Forest. Had to do a lot to the image to pull the shadows out, not sure it could have been done in camera given the difference in exposure needed for the sun and the rest of the image?




Ray of light by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 28, 2016)

Hi Matthew. 
Very nice shot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 




dhr90 said:


> Recent shot of the sunset in the New Forest. Had to do a lot to the image to pull the shadows out, not sure it could have been done in camera given the difference in exposure needed for the sun and the rest of the image?


----------



## Mr Bean (May 29, 2016)

Mt Bogong, Victoria, Australia.


----------



## paolo80 (May 30, 2016)

Straight out of camera. 5DIII 50 1.2L (first test shots) Loving this lens so far


----------



## Tonywintn (May 30, 2016)

Took this in January at Laguna Beach w/35mm f/1.4L


----------



## Click (May 30, 2016)

paolo80 said:


> Straight out of camera. 5DIII 50 1.2L (first test shots) Loving this lens so far



Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## Don Haines (May 31, 2016)

LATE into the sunset..... Algonquin Park, Canada


----------



## Click (May 31, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> LATE into the sunset..... Algonquin Park, Canada



I really like this picture. Nicely done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2016)

_"Basel Sunset"_ - The Rhine and the Basel skyline as seen from the Basel Münster Pfalz.



EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 59mm, 30 s, f/13, ISO 100


----------



## JClark (May 31, 2016)

paolo80 said:


> Straight out of camera. 5DIII 50 1.2L (first test shots) Loving this lens so far



Standout image for me. A little different than the standard landscape imagery.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> _"Basel Sunset"_ - The Rhine and the Basel skyline as seen from the Basel Münster Pfalz.
> 
> 
> 
> EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 59mm, 30 s, f/13, ISO 100



Very, very nice!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 2, 2016)

paolo80 said:


> Straight out of camera. 5DIII 50 1.2L (first test shots) Loving this lens so far



That's a great use of the 50L. Using it to its strengths.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks, Dustin!


----------



## Camera nut (Jun 2, 2016)

Took this picture in Mexico. After looking at it for awhile I was drawn to the simplicity of it. Don't know what you all think but sometimes simple uncluttered pictures work best for me.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

Camera nut said:


> Took this picture in Mexico. After looking at it for awhile I was drawn to the simplicity of it. Don't know what you all think but sometimes simple uncluttered pictures work best for me.



Very nice picture. Well done.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 5, 2016)

Last night here in Vancouver, BC. One facing West, one facing East.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Last night here in Vancouver, BC. One facing West, one facing East.



Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## rnl (Jun 22, 2016)

Canon 5dsr
Canon 16-35 f4 lens
1/500 sec at f/4, iso 100
processed in DXO 11


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2016)

rnl said:


> Canon 5dsr
> Canon 16-35 f4 lens
> 1/500 sec at f/4, iso 100
> processed in DXO 11



Nice picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## dak723 (Jun 23, 2016)

One from last weekend looking over Lake Ontario. Canon 6D, Canon EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 lens. Cropped to 16x9 ratio.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2016)

dak723 said:


> One from last weekend looking over Lake Ontario. Canon 6D, Canon EF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 lens. Cropped to 16x9 ratio.




Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## rcarca (Jul 31, 2016)

A couple from beautiful Greece:



Limni Marathona by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Early sunset over Lake Marathon by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Both taken at Limni Marathona (Lake Marathon), not very far from where all those runners get their inspiration! The lake is an artificial reservoir which feeds much of the region around Athens.

A whole lot more from Greece here: https://flic.kr/s/aHskArtxyd

Thanks for looking...

Best

Richard


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Richard. 
Very nice shots. As you used a 70-200 f2.8 II, is this is a stitched panorama, if so how many shots, landscape or portrait? 

Cheers, Graham. 



rcarca said:


> A couple from beautiful Greece:
> 
> Both taken at Limni Marathona (Lake Marathon), not very far from where all those runners get their inspiration! The lake is an artificial reservoir which feeds much of the region around Athens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice shots, Richard. I especially like the 1st picture. Well done.


----------



## rcarca (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks both for looking and commenting!



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Richard.
> Very nice shots. As you used a 70-200 f2.8 II, is this is a stitched panorama, if so how many shots, landscape or portrait?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Graham, they are both stitched panos in LR. The first of three frames and the second of six. I tend to take them landscape when I am shooting with the 70-200 because I will have already decided to focus on a smaller range from top to bottom (beneath these there is just the restaurant and some unattractive trees!)


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Richard. 
Thank you for the extra info. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rcarca said:


> Thanks both for looking and commenting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2016)

Three looking west from the end of the Spit, Gold Coast, Australia last night, over a 25 minute period. Saturation hasn't been boosted; the colours really were like this. A pod of dolphins also swam by to make for a memorable occasion.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice trio, Robin, I like the second one best.


----------



## mtam (Aug 10, 2016)

@Camera nut

Really nice photo, using the palm tree as a silhouette


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 18, 2016)

Yosemite Half Dome



Yosemite Half Dome sunset © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Cory (Aug 18, 2016)

Aruba a few weeks ago:


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 19, 2016)

Kite surfers at the end of the day. M3 + Takumar 135mm f/3.5, circa 1964 vintage


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2016)

Cory said:


> Aruba a few weeks ago:



Lovely shot.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Kite surfers at the end of the day. M3 + Takumar 135mm f/3.5, circa 1964 vintage



Very nice shot, Sporgon.


----------



## sedwards (Aug 21, 2016)

I had planed to get the sunset over the city of Montreal , but clouds rolled in just before i got setup.


5D3_9901 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## rcarca (Aug 21, 2016)

More from Greece



Sole yacht in Sounio sunset by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Pre-sunset at Sounio by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

And one which is hardly a sunset, but which apart from the horrible noise I love, AND it was immediately opposite and less than 10 minutes after the sunset...



Full moon rising - Marathon by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!

Richard


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Kite surfers at the end of the day. M3 + Takumar 135mm f/3.5, circa 1964 vintage
> ...



Thanks Click ! Love the old Takumar on the M3 but the much acclaimed EVF focus peaking feature is pretty useless. I have to magnify x5 then correct focus and take the shot, so I find the magnify facility the best part of the EVF.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2016)

rcarca said:


> More from Greece



Great shot, Richard. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## rcarca (Aug 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shot, Richard. I especially like the 3rd picture.



Thanks Click


----------



## lion rock (Aug 21, 2016)

rcarca,
Very nice, indeed!
-r



rcarca said:


> More from Greece
> 
> And one which is hardly a sunset, but which apart from the horrible noise I love, AND it was immediately opposite and less than 10 minutes after the sunset...
> 
> ...


----------



## rcarca (Aug 21, 2016)

lion rock said:


> rcarca,
> Very nice, indeed!
> -r



Thank you!


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 21, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Yosemite Half Dome
> 
> 
> 
> Yosemite Half Dome sunset © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Wow, that is just breathtaking! Very well done Keith 

Sebastian


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks Sebastian


----------



## sedwards (Sep 5, 2016)

Rock sunset .
Click image for full size.



1DS30005 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Stuart. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 5, 2016)

At the end of the day...



Rare Bear Sunset Reno 2014 Sat 7432 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2016)

I really like this picture. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 5, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Well done, Keith.



Thank you Click


----------



## Helevitia (Sep 27, 2016)

Northern California Sunset


----------



## bwud (Sep 29, 2016)

A bit of a different style. Driving under apocalyptic skies...

Sony ICLE-7RM2, canon ef 16-35 f/4L IS @ 20mm


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> At the end of the day...


Nice shot.....


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2016)

The view out back tonight... complete with a heron and lots of impossible to see ducks...


----------



## bwud (Oct 10, 2016)

Okay, it's actually sunrise, but there isn't a ready-make thread for that!

Sky didn't do what I was hoping, so I shot a more abstract scene.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice shot, bwud.


----------



## bwud (Oct 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shot, bwud.



Thanks click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi bwud. 
That is a very nice shot, a great way to recover a situation. By the way, there is a thread for sunrises, it runs to several pages too. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30008.0

Cheers, Graham. 



bwud said:


> Okay, it's actually sunrise, but there isn't a ready-make thread for that!
> 
> Sky didn't do what I was hoping, so I shot a more abstract scene.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 10, 2016)

Taken from a boat moving at quite a clip - 6D with 24-105 f4L


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2016)

The sunset over Mara river, with a Marabou stork taking off.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2016)

Eldar said:


> The sunset over Mara river, with a Marabou stork taking off.



Lovely light. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Oct 11, 2016)

Well done Eldar!
Lovely composition, lovely colors! Excellent.
-r


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's one of my latest, it's a 2 shot stitched panorama using the shift function:






Canon 5D3 and a TSe 17L and a 1.4x TCIII.


----------



## bichex (Oct 11, 2016)

two photos yesterday (7D mark II + 10-18 mm)


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2016)

bichex said:


> two photos yesterday (7D mark II + 10-18 mm)



Very nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## bwud (Oct 13, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi bwud.
> That is a very nice shot, a great way to recover a situation. By the way, there is a thread for sunrises, it runs to several pages too.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30008.0
> 
> ...



A'ha, thank you sir.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2016)

setting!
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2016)

Very nice. Well done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you click!
-r



Click said:


> Very nice. Well done, lion rock.


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Oct 30, 2016)

Taken in April.
Ilulissat, Greenland.



Sunset In Ilulissat. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## rnl (Nov 2, 2016)

Asnnisquam Harbor; last day of summer 2016
Canon 5dsr, EF 16-24 at 16mm; iso 100. f 7.1, 1/80


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, rnl.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Lion Rock, Amaroc and rnl, some very nice shots there. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rpt (Nov 3, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lion Rock, Amaroc and rnl, some very nice shots there.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I agree. Lovely pics.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you both, Valvebounce and rpt.
Appreciate.
-r


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 4, 2016)

Sunset Itsukushima-Jinja Torii (Miyajima)

Japan - Spring 2016


----------



## lion rock (Nov 4, 2016)

larusejunior,
WOW!
-r




larusejunior said:


> Sunset Itsukushima-Jinja Torii (Miyajima)
> 
> Japan - Spring 2016


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 4, 2016)

lion rock said:


> larusejunior,
> WOW!
> -r
> 
> ...



Thx


----------



## rubensu03 (Nov 4, 2016)

Lisbon, Portugal, 2016


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 4, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Sunset Itsukushima-Jinja Torii (Miyajima)
> 
> Japan - Spring 2016


Lovely composition.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 4, 2016)

South Beach Oct 31

Photographer capturing the sunset and a mirage.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Sunset Itsukushima-Jinja Torii (Miyajima)
> 
> Japan - Spring 2016



Beautiful picture. I love this shot. Well done


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 11, 2016)

Heybridge Basin on monday:




Through the cloud by Matt, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## dak723 (Nov 12, 2016)

A shot from a couple weeks ago...


----------



## lion rock (Nov 12, 2016)

dak,
Nice!
But what an angry sky!
-r




dak723 said:


> A shot from a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2016)

dak723 said:


> A shot from a couple weeks ago...




Lovely shot.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 12, 2016)

From atop Hoodoo mountain, Idaho


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 12, 2016)

If sunrises count too, here is one from Sedona (Arizona, USA) a week ago. It is a panoramic composite of four vertical shots with the 100-400 L ii (at 100mm vertical). I actually did seven shots showing a second (larger formation) to the left, but it did not work out. The formation is too large and less distinct, resulting in a lot of black, and I could not get the middle section of it to line up properly. The auto panorama builder in PS Elements that usually does a great job could not use that piece either.


----------



## rpt (Nov 12, 2016)

Absolutely stunning shots guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 12, 2016)

MrFotoFool,
I have used Microsoft Image Composite Editor (ICE), free offer, to assemble panos with better results than PS Automate.
I got a really cup-shaped pano from PS, whereas ICE gave me a more horizontal (ever so slight cupping) one. Give it a try, if you're on Windows computer.
-r




MrFotoFool said:


> If sunrises count too, here is one from Sedona (Arizona, USA) a week ago. It is a panoramic composite of four vertical shots with the 100-400 L ii (at 100mm vertical). I actually did seven shots showing a second (larger formation) to the left, but it did not work out. The formation is too large and less distinct, resulting in a lot of black, and I could not get the middle section of it to line up properly. The auto panorama builder in PS Elements that usually does a great job could not use that piece either.


----------



## strykapose (Nov 12, 2016)

Rooftop Sunset of GW Bridge - NYC
Canon 5DSR, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM 
ISO 100, f/16, 8 sec.



Hello from the Other Side by Sam Yee, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2016)

Nicely done, strykapose.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 12, 2016)

ooF Fighters said:


> From atop Hoodoo mountain, Idaho


No one does that Hoodoo like you do !
(Nice Shot ! )


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 12, 2016)

My back yard..... Mallard ducks with a beaver swimming past in the background....


----------



## strykapose (Nov 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Nicely done, strykapose.



Thank you Click


----------



## bholliman (Nov 14, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> My back yard..... Mallard ducks with a beaver swimming past in the background....



Lovely shots Don. Great backyard!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 19, 2016)

Another old shot of mine. A straw of grass in the sunset.
70-200/4L @70mm. 1/250s, f/4, ISO 160


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2016)

DominoDude, that's a nice shot/perspective. I find myself wishing the grass were a little more dominant.

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> DominoDude, that's a nice shot/perspective. I find myself wishing the grass were a little more dominant.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack!
I see your point. As I remember it I was heading back to my car and didn't put a lot of thinking behind the composition. The straw grabbed my intention and gave me a point of focus, but my main interest was what kind of colours can I squeeze out of it if I underexpose a little. Afterwards I always get second thoughts and have hard time figuring out how to re-frame and crop a shot like this to make it interesting. I agree that it wouldn't hurt with a subject that were more dominant.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 20, 2016)

DominoDude, I offer my opinion as a person lacking any training in photography and in a sense it's just me wondering, primarily for my need to improve, what _might_ help. I like to hear what others think is right or wrong in my photos too and it's great when we can all share without feeling threatened. Keep up the good work.

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> DominoDude, I offer my opinion as a person lacking any training in photography and in a sense it's just me wondering, primarily for my need to improve, what _might_ help. I like to hear what others think is right or wrong in my photos too and it's great when we can all share without feeling threatened. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Jack


Exactly. We share, we grow and we get inspired.


----------



## Roo (Nov 21, 2016)

A random shot from a couple of weeks ago


----------



## lion rock (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice one, Roo.
I like the slight highlight in the foreground. Gives the photo a bit of life.
-r


----------



## rpt (Nov 21, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Nice one, Roo.
> I like the slight highlight in the foreground. Gives the photo a bit of life.
> -r


+1

Lovely!


----------



## Roo (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words lion rock and rpt


----------



## jprusa (Nov 21, 2016)

Cape Fear river NC


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Another old shot of mine. A straw of grass in the sunset.
> 70-200/4L @70mm. 1/250s, f/4, ISO 160




Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2016)

jprusa said:


> Cape Fear river NC




Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> My back yard..... Mallard ducks with a beaver swimming past in the background....




Nice! I like the second one in particular.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2016)

ooF Fighters said:


> From atop Hoodoo mountain, Idaho




Nice. I really like this but it reminds me of the deep temperatures heading my way.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 21, 2016)

dpc said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Fear river NC
> ...


Thanks dpc


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2016)

dpc said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Fear river NC
> ...


Lovely! I like the way that the top of the posts line up with the horizon.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 28, 2016)

rpt said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > jprusa said:
> ...


Thank you rpt!


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2016)

jprusa said:


> Cape Fear river NC



Lovely. Nicely done, prusa. 8)


----------



## jprusa (Nov 28, 2016)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Cape Fear river NC
> ...


Thanks Click!


----------



## K-amps (Nov 30, 2016)

Spantik Peak (a.k.a Golden Peak) : Hunza : Elevation: 23,053ft 

Sorry, off-topic, its a Sunrise: ;D

100-400 mk.II on 80D


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2016)

K-amps said:


> Spantik Peak (a.k.a Golden Peak) : Hunza : Elevation: 23,053ft
> 
> Sorry, off-topic, its a Sunrise: ;D
> 
> 100-400 mk.II on 80D




Lovely light. Great shot.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 30, 2016)

Click... Thank you. You are always encouraging and positive, Kudos!


----------



## rpt (Dec 1, 2016)

Click said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Spantik Peak (a.k.a Golden Peak) : Hunza : Elevation: 23,053ft
> ...


Fire on the mountain, run, run, run!

Lovely shot. For how long does this kind of light remain on the peak? Is it seasonal?


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 8, 2016)

Sunset on the Maldives, 1000D + Sigma 18-250






Sunset on Iceland, Höfn, at approx. 11 pm, 1000D + Sigma 18-250


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 8, 2016)

La Jolla, CA, USA, 5DIII + 16-35 II 





River Rhine, Konstanz, Germany, 5DIII + Otus 85 (stich of 6 single pictures)





Konstanz, 1DXII + 100-400 II


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2016)

Very nice LofT


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2016)

Very nice series, LordofTackle. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys 

-Sebastian


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Sebastian. 
Lovely series of shots, I really like the mood of Sunset on Iceland, and the colour of the sky in the River Rhine Konstanz is fabulous. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 9, 2016)

Ft fisher NC


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Jprusa. 
Very nice shot, that is a very interesting (and beautiful) colour to the sky, I have never seen such a purple tinge here (southern UK), is there a known cause, air quality or some other reason? 

Cheers, Graham. 



jprusa said:


> Ft fisher NC


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 9, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sebastian.
> Lovely series of shots, I really like the mood of Sunset on Iceland, and the colour of the sky in the River Rhine Konstanz is fabulous.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham 

The Rhine shot is also my favorite. Those colors were just gorgeous. Luckily it was one of the three days I had rented the Otus 
The Iceland shot is great but in hindsight I guess I could have made more out of it, but those were the days I hadn't yet started to shot raw..

-Sebastian


----------



## jprusa (Dec 9, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jprusa.
> Very nice shot, that is a very interesting (and beautiful) colour to the sky, I have never seen such a purple tinge here (southern UK), is there a known cause, air quality or some other reason?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Jprusa. 
Thanks for that explanation, still a good shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jprusa said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jprusa.
> ...


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2016)

jprusa said:


> Ft fisher NC



Beautiful. Nicely done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 10, 2016)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Ft fisher NC
> ...


----------



## rpt (Dec 10, 2016)

@jprusa, lovely pic.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 10, 2016)

rpt said:


> @jprusa, lovely pic.


Thanks rpt


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 21, 2016)

Sunset on Stanage Edge, Derbyshire


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Sunset on Stanage Edge, Derbyshire



Nice shot.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 29, 2016)

Couple of pics of tourists enjoying the sunset at Green Island on the great barrier reef


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Markus D (Dec 30, 2016)

Done in 2011 with a 450D. Not really new technology these days but still okay.
Out the back of Uluru (Ayres Rock) Gt Central Highway.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2016)

Markus D said:


> Done in 2011 with a 450D. Not really new technology these days but still okay.
> Out the back of Uluru (Ayres Rock) Gt Central Highway.



Lovely sky. Nicely done, Markus.


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Lake Bonney at Barmera South Australia


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2016)

Mykel said:


> Lake Bonney at Barmera South Australia



I really like this picture. Well done, Mykel.


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you Click


----------



## rpt (Dec 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Mykel said:
> 
> 
> > Lake Bonney at Barmera South Australia
> ...



+1

Absolutely gorgeous! Did you shoot it from land or from a boat?


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you rpt, was captured from the shoreline


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Aussie shooter, Markus, Mykel. 
Those are some great shots from each of you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Aussie shooter, Markus, Mykel.
> Those are some great shots from each of you.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thank you Valvebounce. And Click. It is a great spot to get pics


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 31, 2016)

Aussie shooter said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Aussie shooter, Markus, Mykel.
> ...



Great spot indeed and a very nice shot. Other-worldly.

Jack


----------



## reef58 (Dec 31, 2016)

Mykel said:


> Lake Bonney at Barmera South Australia



Beautiful photo.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 1, 2017)

The sun falling behind Burnaby Mountain, taken from just outside Vancouver, BC last night. Now, we are being dumped with snow.

5D3 , Sigma 150-600C
ISO 320, f8, 1/500


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2017)

Very nice shot, Ryananthony.


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 1, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> The sun falling behind Burnaby Mountain, taken from just outside Vancouver, BC last night. Now, we are being dumped with snow.
> 
> 5D3 , Sigma 150-600C
> ISO 320, f8, 1/500



beautiful picture, ryananthony 

-Sebastian


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you both Sebastian, and Click.


----------



## fentiger (Jan 2, 2017)

ok its not a sunset, but a sunrise,partial eclipse taken 4th jan 2011


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice shot, fentiger.


----------



## james75 (Jan 2, 2017)

fentiger said:


> ok its not a sunset, but a sunrise,partial eclipse taken 4th jan 2011



Nice Shot! Couldn't figure out what was taking place at first until I read your post.


----------



## james75 (Jan 2, 2017)

here's a sunset shot I took a few nights ago at the ocean.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2017)

james75 said:


> here's a sunset shot I took a few nights ago at the ocean.



Very nice picture. Well done, James.


----------



## james75 (Jan 2, 2017)

Click said:


> james75 said:
> 
> 
> > here's a sunset shot I took a few nights ago at the ocean.
> ...



Thank You.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Rodney. 
Nice shot, I like the colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



fentiger said:


> ok its not a sunset, but a sunrise,partial eclipse taken 4th jan 2011


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi James. 
I like the orange lollipop, in another couple of minutes it could have been sitting directly in the stick if you could get the angle. 
My brother used to ask if I wanted the moon on a stick, you were very nearly able to offer the sun on a stick. 

Cheers, Graham. 



james75 said:


> here's a sunset shot I took a few nights ago at the ocean.


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 6, 2017)

5D (mkI)+ Canon 50 mm f1.8 II:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 1100D + Sigma 10-20 mm f4-5.6:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 70D + Canon 24-70 F4 L IS:


Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 1100D + Canon 18-55 IS II:


Magma Towers by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## slclick (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful work Azathoth!


----------



## Azathoth (Jan 6, 2017)

slclick said:


> Beautiful work Azathoth!



Thanks.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> 5D (mkI)+ Canon 50 mm f1.8 II:
> 
> Canon 1100D + Sigma 10-20 mm f4-5.6:
> 
> ...



Lovely pictures, Azathoth.


----------



## faccray (Jan 7, 2017)

*South Coast NSW AU*

Canon 5D Mk 3
TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II Tilt-Shift Lens 
3 shot pano using the shift function
A bush fire in the background, was very still on the water while I set up and as I went to take the picture damn duck landed causing a ripple on the lake. I later liked the effect.


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice pictures Azathoth 

I really like the second one. Did you use an ND filter for it? And where was it, if I may ask?

Also, it nicely reminds me again of the fact that you don't need insanely expensive equipment to make stunning photographs 

-Sebastian


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: South Coast NSW AU*



faccray said:


> Canon 5D Mk 3
> TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II Tilt-Shift Lens
> 3 shot pano using the shift function
> A bush fire in the background, was very still on the water while I set up and as I went to take the picture damn duck landed causing a ripple on the lake. I later liked the effect.



Lovely. Nicely done, faccray.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

A Celebration of Life by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

Lovely series of images!


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2017)

Very nice shot, Dustin.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2017)

Several from 3 days ago. 5D3, 70-200f/2.8L II


Kailua Oahu Hawaii Sunset by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Kailua Oahu Hawaii Sunset by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> A Celebration of Life by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


Cool shot, Dustin 8)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 17, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Cool shot, Dustin 8)



Thanks. I thought getting the kids involved with add a lot more character to the image, and I think I was right.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Several from 3 days ago. 5D3, 70-200f/2.8L II



Crazy sky. 8)


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful shot Eric and Dustin


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2017)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Several from 3 days ago. 5D3, 70-200f/2.8L II
> ...



Hi Click. 
I was out at sunset to feed my herons and didn't think I'd get any shots, but took my 5D3 anyway. Got one nice photo of the resident juvenile heron at sunset, sitting on the concrete wall. Then I looked up and the sky was on fire. This was due to a heavy dose of VOG (volcanic smog) drifting over Oahu from Kilauea volcano on the Big Island (Hawaii island). This often makes for spectacular sunsets if the conditions are right. It always looks a lot better in person than in the camera.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> Beautiful shot Eric and Dustin


Thank you, LordofTackle.


----------



## rpt (Jan 18, 2017)

Lovely shots! I love the reds and the oranges.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 3, 2017)

A bit spontaneously, I decided to include a pair of surfers while shooting the sunset over the Imperial Beach pier. 





5DSR 24-70 f/2.8L II @24mm .3S : f/11 : ISO 50


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2017)

ERHP said:


> A bit spontaneously, I decided to include a pair of surfers while shooting the sunset over the Imperial Beach pier.



Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful!
-r



Click said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > A bit spontaneously, I decided to include a pair of surfers while shooting the sunset over the Imperial Beach pier.
> ...


----------



## larusejunior (Feb 6, 2017)

Sunset on St Peter Basilica (Roma/Vatican) - August 2016


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2017)

larusejunior said:


> Sunset on St Peter Basilica (Roma/Vatican) - August 2016



Lovely. Nicely done, larusejunior.


----------



## larusejunior (Feb 6, 2017)

> Lovely. Nicely done, larusejunior.



Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Larousejunior. 
Lovely shot, great light. It is such a shame the view of this beautiful architecture (not just the basilica, but lots of the surrounding structures look interesting and impressive) is spoiled by a huge advert, looks like it must be approaching 40ft tall judging by the street lighting? Those companies using it should be ashamed. 

Cheers, Graham. 



larusejunior said:


> Sunset on St Peter Basilica (Roma/Vatican) - August 2016


----------



## rpt (Feb 7, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Larousejunior.
> Lovely shot, great light. It is such a shame the view of this beautiful architecture (not just the basilica, but lots of the surrounding structures look interesting and impressive) is spoiled by a huge advert, looks like it must be approaching 40ft tall judging by the street lighting? Those companies using it should be ashamed.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Excellent picture!

I agree with valvebounce. Such a pity!


----------



## mdmphoto (Feb 7, 2017)

...While walking between Waimea Bay Beach and Kalua o Maua National Marine Sanctuary (All with 7D II, 24-105 IS:


----------



## larusejunior (Feb 7, 2017)

> Hi Larousejunior.
> Lovely shot, great light. It is such a shame the view of this beautiful architecture (not just the basilica, but lots of the surrounding structures look interesting and impressive) is spoiled by a huge advert, looks like it must be approaching 40ft tall judging by the street lighting? Those companies using it should be ashamed.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.





> Excellent picture!
> 
> I agree with valvebounce. Such a pity!



Yeah I was very disappointed when I saw this big advert !!! But I will have other opportunities because Paris is not far from Roma


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2017)

mdmphoto said:


> ...While walking between Waimea Bay Beach and Kalua o Maua National Marine Sanctuary (All with 7D II, 24-105 IS:



Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Larusejunior. 
I must say I like your outlook, it's not far away, 1400km (and 13hrs by car)! Just a short trip! 
We are visiting Paris this week, fly in Wednesday afternoon fly out Sunday lunchtime, we are going to the opening of Saturday Night Fever, something to do with Angela's job, then have some time to do the tourist bit, actually I have lots of spare time to do the tourist bit, Angela has to do some work! ;D
Apparently the drive from here including the ferry off the Island and tunnel to France is only half as far and only 7 hrs. 

Cheers, Graham. 



larusejunior said:


> > Hi Larousejunior.
> > Lovely shot, great light. It is such a shame the view of this beautiful architecture (not just the basilica, but lots of the surrounding structures look interesting and impressive) is spoiled by a huge advert, looks like it must be approaching 40ft tall judging by the street lighting? Those companies using it should be ashamed.
> >
> > Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## mdmphoto (Feb 10, 2017)

Click said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...While walking between Waimea Bay Beach and Kalua o Maua National Marine Sanctuary (All with 7D II, 24-105 IS:
> ...



Thank you very much, but, honestly, it IS kind of difficult to NOT take nice sunset pictures here....


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 10, 2017)

Rockbridge County, VA.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 19, 2017)

Sunset over Ko&#x27;olau Mtns Oahu Hawaii by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2017)

Here is a sunset or just after sunset over the Dead Sea. This is looking from the Jordan side back toward Israel. It was developed in Lightroom with no adjustments and taken with my 7D MII and 16-35 f/4 L. I loved the patterns in the water from the different breezes blowing across the sea.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, Tim.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 10, 2017)

Geek said:


> Here is a sunset or just after sunset over the Dead Sea. This is looking from the Jordan side back toward Israel. It was developed in Lightroom with no adjustments and taken with my 7D MII and 16-35 f/4 L. I loved the patterns in the water from the different breezes blowing across the sea.



Superb shot!


----------



## Jopa (Jul 10, 2017)

Trying myself in landscapes, here is what I got so far:


----------



## lion rock (Jul 10, 2017)

Geek and Jopa,
Just splendid!
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Trying myself in landscapes, here is what I got so far:



Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 18, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Geek and Jopa,
> Just splendid!
> -r





Click said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Trying myself in landscapes, here is what I got so far:
> ...



Thank you guys!


----------



## kaihp (Aug 1, 2017)

Yesterday evening. Lundby, Denmark.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2017)

kaihp said:


> Yesterday evening. Lundby, Denmark.



Beautiful sky. Lovely shot.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 1, 2017)

Agree!
-r



Click said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday evening. Lundby, Denmark.
> ...


----------



## kaihp (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks Click & lion rock.

I'm not very well versed in these type of shots and always wondering about what kind of post-processing to do.

In this case, I decided to keep the ground as mostly a silhouette and cropped top/bottom, gave +1 contrast boost and applied the Landscape profile in DPP.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

It's sunset, but I wouldn't call it too beautiful .
-r


----------



## hne (Aug 4, 2017)

Setting sun through an arch on a field of rock piles on Öland.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice shot, hne.


----------



## Vern (Aug 4, 2017)

Well, I assume sunrise is OK too. Grand Canyon, Grandview Overlook, Aug 1, 2017, 5:39AM.
5DSR, HDR, 24-70II at 70mm, f8.


----------



## Azathoth (Aug 7, 2017)

Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Canon 70D + Sigma 10-20 mm f4-5.6


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2017)

@ Vern and Azathoth,

Beautiful shots, guys. 8)


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Oct 29, 2017)

some sunset photos I took while I was on a after work tour with my bike. Camera: G7x MarkII
















regards
Frank


----------



## larusejunior (Oct 30, 2017)

Blue hour on St Peter Basilica (Roma/Vatican) - August 2016


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2017)

larusejunior said:


> Blue hour on St Peter Basilica (Roma/Vatican) - August 2016




Beautiful picture. Well done, larusejunior.


----------



## larusejunior (Oct 30, 2017)

> Beautiful picture. Well done, larusejunior.



Thanks


----------



## jprusa (Oct 30, 2017)

The Cape Fear River NC.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2017)

jprusa said:


> The Cape Fear River NC.



Lovely. Nicely done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 30, 2017)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > The Cape Fear River NC.
> ...


Thanks Click!


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Brisbane Sunset by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Always liked this thread as a lurker, so thought I would post something here to see if it revives the thread.

Shot is a letter-box crop off a single shot - sun setting at Trevayon Beach in Cornwall


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2018)

Beautiful. Nicely done, StoicalEtcher.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Many thanks click - much appreciated


----------



## Buck (Jan 9, 2018)

Quepos, Costa Rica, 2012 with a 50D


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2018)

Buck said:


> Quepos, Costa Rica, 2012 with a 50D



Very nice picture. Beautiful sky. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jan 10, 2018)

Yes.
A very nice soft scene, and the colors are beautiful.
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, StoicalEtcher.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 10, 2018)

One here.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2018)

Beautiful sky. Nicely done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 10, 2018)

Thank you, Click.
It was shot near Uluru, Australia.
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful sky. Nicely done, lion rock.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow Lionrock - dramatic looking sky! Nice.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 10, 2018)

StoicalEtcher,
Thank you.
Lots of colors that evening. It was threatening with a thunderstorm. And indeed, there was one later on.
-r



StoicalEtcher said:


> Wow Lionrock - dramatic looking sky! Nice.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Aug 13, 2018)

Wyaralong Sunset by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Tony.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Tony.



Agree to that!
-r


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Aug 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Tony.





lion rock said:


> Agree to that!
> -r



thanks guys


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2019)

Interesting colours tonight.....


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2019)

Beautiful sky. Nice shot, Don.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 29, 2019)

Some fantastic shots on here guys, and gals.

Here's a few of a strange sunset we had here in Sydney last week.
The clouds were mammalian clouds and the red sunset looked amazing in real life.
These were just from my backyard.


Taken with a 5D3 and 24-105 F4 (classic and very old).


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2019)

Another evening in paradise


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2019)

Crete, 200D, EF85/1.8
1/160, F16, ISO 1600


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Another evening in paradise



Lovely.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2019)

Beautiful picture, Maximilian.


----------



## dcm (Aug 10, 2020)

Sunset over Horsetooth Mountain with some help from haze due to fires on the West Slope of Colorado.  A raptor was kind enough to grace the second image. 

Taken from Fossil Creek reservoir, about 11 miles away, with M6 mark II and 70-300L. In the full size image (too large to post), you can pick out people on the hump to the right of the molar in the second image.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2020)

Beautiful. I especially like the second one. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dcm (Aug 14, 2020)

Didn't have to wait for sunset today. Here's the sun at 2PM courtesy for forest fires in Colorado, including the Cameron Peak Fire about 43 miles away.


----------



## dcm (Oct 4, 2020)

Seven weeks later. Sun setting through a dense smoke layer from a pair of local forest fires.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2020)

Beautiful shots. Nicely done, dcm


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2020)

I saw what looked like a lunar eclipse the other night, courtesy of smoke. I knew, of course it wasn't a lunar eclipse because the moon was still waxing gibbous a couple of days short of full.


----------



## CvH (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunset at an Island called Pulau Tengah in Malaysia.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 6, 2021)

CvH said:


> Sunset at an Island called Pulau Tengah in Malaysia.


Beautiful foreground - background composition, great sharpness in sky and rocks.
To me it feels a little bit too much HDR style (as I personally don't like HDR much), esp. the sky is a little bit too dramatic.
If it is an HDR composition, it is done very well balanced.
But that's just my personal taste and still like this sunset. I wish I could be on that beach


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2021)

Beautiful shot, CvH.


----------



## CvH (Jan 7, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Beautiful foreground - background composition, great sharpness in sky and rocks.
> To me it feels a little bit too much HDR style (as I personally don't like HDR much), esp. the sky is a little bit too dramatic.
> If it is an HDR composition, it is done very well balanced.
> But that's just my personal taste and still like this sunset. I wish I could be on that beach



Many thanks for your CC Maximilian!


----------



## CvH (Jan 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, CvH.



Glad you liked it Click, thank you!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 7, 2021)

With Britain going into full lockdown until at least mid February Sporgon is going to get very bored. Expect plenty of obscure postings......

A slightly different take on the usual sunset shots.




Same scene as painted by John Constable in 1821, "The Hay Wain", with Willie Lott's cottage still in the background and very much as it was exactly 200 years ago.....The pond is actually a foot or so deeper than it was then as this eastern part of England has sunk a foot down into the sea over that time.....glad I live in the north


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 7, 2021)

CvH said:


> Sunset at an Island called Pulau Tengah in Malaysia.
> 
> View attachment 195013


Lovely ! 
Rather be there than here


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2021)

Very nice. Well done, Sporgon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi Sporgon. 
Nice shot, entertaining text!

Remember, you’re not ‘stuck’ at home, you’re ‘safe’ at home! 
Cheers, Graham.



Sporgon said:


> With Britain going into full lockdown until at least mid February Sporgon is going to get very bored. Expect plenty of obscure postings......
> 
> A slightly different take on the usual sunset shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevelee (Jan 8, 2021)

Pitbullo said:


> Thank you for a quick reply!
> The last picture is very purple, I agree. It is an old picture, taken in jpeg for some reason. I do have other pictures from the same place, approx. at the same time (last year), and they were just as purple. A bit more contrasty though. I do agree with you though, it is perhaps a tad too purple.
> It often gets quite foggy out there, and that gives the sunsets a very intense color.


Sometimes I reduce the saturation of the blue in water because people wouldn't believe it looked as blue as it did.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 8, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Sometimes I reduce the saturation of the blue in water because people wouldn't believe it looked as blue as it did.



I ran into that issue using a point-and-shoot to take pictures of Crater Lake. People thought I had enhanced the blue, and I had to assure them the only thing I had done to those jpegs was some cropping to remove obnoxious trees, etc.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 9, 2021)

Looking at Mt Wellington through the haze of a summer evening from my balcony. Shot as a handheld 2 shot exposure blend on the R6


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2021)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 15, 2021)

January 13, 2021 was a pretty nice sunset at Imperial Beach, CA. Had the yellows fade to orange then slowly start into pink and light reds before finally dropping into the deeper reds that usually take long exposures to showcase. As a bonus, low tide and high surf gave me a relatively mirrorlike surface for a reflection. Taken approximately 35 minutes after actual sunset.





R5 EF 24-70 f/2.8L II @ 24mm 15S : f/14 : ISO 100


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2021)

WOW. Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 18, 2021)

One from this March:


----------



## Slashp (Apr 27, 2021)

Sunset at Queen's bath in Kauai


----------

